#lubuntu 2011-07-25
<hoodie-1> hello?
<hoodie-1> i'm trying to install lubuntu on an 8gb SSD drive, but it's saying i need at least 10.7gb to install
<KM0201> 10.7?
<hoodie-1> this is weird, i installed this exact OS in the past, worked fine. yes, 10.7
<hoodie-1> and ubuntu WAS saying the same thing, but i did something and then it was ok with 4.4
<hoodie-1> not sure what i did..
<KM0201> i don't think you did anything
<hoodie-1> well why in the world is lubuntu requiring 10.7 GB to install?
<KM0201> i dunno, that makes no sense
<KM0201> i have an enormous amount of crap on my 25gig Lubuntu partition, and still have almost 15gigs free
<hoodie-1> i think when i installed from my sandisk usb it worked, but when i try from my microSD card it's giving me this 10.7 business
<me2> New to this... anyone up to answering a question about a Lubuntu install fail?
<me2> as grub2 does not see the kernel when I turn my netbook on
<me2> with ubuntu 10.10 already on the same machine
<me2> anyone?
<zen_> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIDOMXULDocument.loadOverlay]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/bindings/preferences.xml :: showPane :: line 711"  data: no]
<zen_> help
<zen_> java fail
<zen_> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIDOMXULDocument.loadOverlay]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://global/content/bindings/preferences.xml :: showPane :: line 711"  data: no]
<bioterror> opensource or propietary?
<zen_> open
<bioterror> try sun-java?
<zen_> how?
<zen_> what u mean?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat ||  Want Lubuntu? http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat ||  Want Lubuntu? http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation  || Always follow the channel guidelines - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat ||  Want Lubuntu? http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation  || Always follow the channel guidelines - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zoe> hi
<zoe> I have just installed lubuntu and everything is running well except sound
<zoe> is anybody available to help me step by step?
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> run alsamiser
<zoe> running fine alsamixer
<bioterror> and check that you dont pcm and master muted
<bioterror> have
<zoe> all are at max volume
<bioterror> and they have OO?
<zoe> no
<zoe> level is 84 or 80
<zoe> almost full volume
<zoe> i tried to play a sound with aplay
<bioterror> but do you have any of them muted
<zoe> it says it played but not sound
<bioterror> MM = muted
<bioterror> OO = not muted
<zoe> hmmm
<zoe> all muted in fact
<zoe> how do you change mm to oo?
<bioterror> with m
<zoe> amazing
<bioterror> if only I could code, I would make lxmixer :D
<zoe> you save my poor life of father of a little girl 3 year old :)
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> remember to sudo alsactl store
<zoe> she will be able to hear poissonrouge.com
<bioterror> oh well, from father to another
<bioterror> I feel you!
<zoe> lol
<zoe> what is that commande for?
<zoe> saving parameters?
<bioterror> yes
<zoe> not so trivial to remember? :)
<zoe> strange that after fresh installation all of that is muted...
<bioterror> that happens
<zoe> murphy's law :)
<zoe> have to personnalize lxde to remove all except some soft
<bioterror> what you want to personalize?
<zoe> remove menus etc to avoid mistakes :)
<bioterror> you want more like Kiosk-mode
<bioterror> ?
<zoe> hmmm
<zoe> i want to let hear
<zoe> go on poissonrouge.com
<zoe> launch gcompris
<zoe> and some other soft as DVD player
<bioterror> nice site, my 4 years old daughter might like that
<zoe> of sure
<zoe> plenty of different language
<bioterror> she usually plays Dora's magical garden or something and prints lots of papers
<zoe> mainly french (native language for me)
<zoe> hmmm, i will perhaps install the printer over ethernet
<zoe> but not a good idea to let my daughter printing everything she wants
<zoe> could be catastrophic for the forest :)
<zoe> is there any  app for that "kiosk-mode"?
<zoe> is it possible to remove the virtual desktop?
<zoe> ok, found in the openbox config :)
<zoe> I try to use the command line chromium-browser --kiosk http://www.google.com, the browser is openin but not in fullscreen mode...
<zoe> arf, working now
<zoe> add to close all tabs first...
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> add that to startup
<bioterror> could do the trick ;)
<zoe> in fact, but i would prefer to keep my taskbar
<zoe> to let her launch some other soft
<zoe> openbox is really easy to customize
<zoe> amazing
<zoe> is it possible to add that command line in thequick launch taskbar?
<edwardthefma> hello all
<zoe> hi
<edwardthefma> can some 1 help me find the download for  lubuntu ver 9.10
<bioterror> edwardthefma, why?
<zoe> http://download.lxde.org/lubuntu-9.10/
<edwardthefma> i wanting to install it on this pos pc
<zoe> google is my friend :)
<zoe> why to install old version?
<edwardthefma> old pc
<zoe> how many MB or RAM?
<edwardthefma> it dosentt like 10 or 11
<edwardthefma> i think its like 256mb
<edwardthefma> not alot
<bioterror> !mini | edwardthefma
<ubot5> edwardthefma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zoe> i am running with 196Mo, work fine
<bioterror> and use apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ;)
<elros> for an old PC use 10.04
<zoe> it is what i have done, really simple
<edwardthefma> i tryed ten
<zoe> did you try slitaz?
<edwardthefma> dosent work but i know 9.10 ubuntu works
<elros> of course you can try with debian too, just install lxde + xorg + gdm
<zoe> http://download.lxde.org/lubuntu-9.10/
<edwardthefma> and lubuntu is just a lighter varation of ubuntu
<zoe> http://www.slitaz.org
<edwardthefma> ok thx
<edwardthefma> zoe my last plan was puppy linux
<edwardthefma> it this didint work :)
<zoe> you can try doudoulinux too if you want :)
<zoe> try slitaz, seriously it is really small but effective
<zoe> I tried SALIX too
<zoe> finally i am running lubuntu last version, working really fine for me, stable and easy
<elros> oneiric?
<zoe> elros?
<edwardthefma> well this pc used to run windows me
<elros> yes?
<elros> so it's from '99-'00
<edwardthefma> yes
<edwardthefma> compac presaro 5000
<zoe> what kind of proc?
<edwardthefma> 750mzh athlon
<edwardthefma> 64 mb ram
 * edwardthefma downloaded lubuntu-9.10_lynxis_b23.iso
<edwardthefma> i hope this is the corect 1
<edwardthefma> well it seems to work
<edwardthefma> but ween i click the install icon it dosent load the installer
<edwardthefma> is thare a way i can install it via the termnal
<bioterror> !mini | edwardthefma
<ubot5> edwardthefma: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> and then just sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> but you cant run anything on 64MB:D
<edwardthefma> dammed
<edwardthefma> but the live cd works
<edwardthefma> XD
<bioterror> dunno how well
<bioterror> but if you think that you drop openbox and lxde off and you use fluxbox, you still have 54-56MB of RAM in use after boot on desktop
<bioterror> not that much left for anything
<edwardthefma> i just looked in side the box
<edwardthefma> le me double check the ram
<edwardthefma> its got  2 256 ram cards and 1 64
<edwardthefma> apparently i for got i upgraded it
<edwardthefma> <bioterror> i just double checked the ram
<edwardthefma> 512
<bioterror> run 11.04 then ;)
<edwardthefma> i did
<edwardthefma> XD i got a error
<bioterror> did you explain that error somewhere today+
<edwardthefma> i serch the forms and found out the modle pc is having issues with 10
<edwardthefma> so i just down grade to a version that is known to work
<bioterror> what's the error?
<edwardthefma> ill have too look it up 1 sec
<edwardthefma> grrrr
<edwardthefma> i cant find the error in my history
<elros> edwardthefma: use 10.04, it has better support for older hardware
<edwardthefma> ok well i have 9.10 allredy on a disc
<edwardthefma> i might as well use it
<edwardthefma> i can upgrade it later
<elros> use the alternate installer (or the minimal CD), 10.04.3 was just relesed
<edwardthefma> ok i probbly wil
<elros> with 576 ram you can have gnome / xfce / lxde / fluxbox / whatnot
<edwardthefma> i know it used to have ubuntu 9.10
<edwardthefma> but i wanted somthing lighter
<elros> during boot you can choose to install command-line only, after that you must install xorg, gdm and desktop environment manually
<edwardthefma> since it was slow
<elros> xfce and lxde are solid desktops, if you have too much free time then you can even try fluxbox
<edwardthefma> wen i turn on the pc with the disc it says press enter or type live to open live cd
<bioterror> or just drop lxde and use openbox ;)
<edwardthefma> well this is for my grand mother
<edwardthefma> and her anteque of a pc
<elros> ok, then put xfce/lxde if she's not (against conventional wisdom) a command-line hacker
<phillw> edwardthefma: I do not think you can upgrade from 9.10 - I could be wrong, but I think the team pretty much started again with 10.04. A lot of basic structure was altered. 10.04 will be supported, 9.10 will not.
<KM0201> edwardthefma: you should be able to upgrade karmic
<KM0201> !eol
<ubot5> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> !karmic
<ubot5> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<edwardthefma> well if she can play her farmville and do her email he wil be happy
<elros> lucid has a decent lxde desktop, and xfce has been mature for even longer
<KM0201> elros: onlyt hing is, xfce is almost as bloated as gnome.
<bioterror> that's what people says
<bioterror> but I never see any facts
<elros> on my kick butt 2GHz athlon xp they are almost the same :)
<elros> with greater performance comes greater responsibility
<edwardthefma> i need to buy more cds
<KM0201> bioterror: i can't realy give yo u"facts"... all i'll tell you is, the reason I stopped using Gnome, is because it was bloated, so I went to Xfce (which I also have a lot of experience with)... I used XFCE for about a month, and had more or less the same issues as I had on Gnome 3/Unity, and thats how I ended up on LXDE
<bioterror> wish I had another laptop, I would like to make some testings
<KM0201> bioterror: one off the bigger issues i had w/ XFCE 4, was the compositing, so i disabled it...
<KM0201> but it still seemed extremely sluggish
<elros> bioterror: if you have enough ram you can try virtualbox
<bioterror> elros, not a huge fan of those ;)
<elros> it's surprisingly easy to use
<Trusardi> hey by mistake i have set up a default action for clicking a folder to open it with music player
<Trusardi> by "open with"
<Trusardi> normally when i click a folder it opens fine, but when i open a folder via application it runs music player -
<Trusardi> does anyone know how to reverse it?
<bioterror> who has hands on pcmanfm? ;)
<KM0201> i had that happen w/ Gnome once, but never w/ PCMan.. have no idea how to fix it there
<Trusardi> irritating ;]
<Trusardi> just to think that i switched to lxde to avoid unity :P
<Trusardi> file types allow me to change it in properties but not folders.....
<bioterror> I'll grab my wife's laptop
<Trusardi> sorry got dc-ed
<Trusardi> did perhaps anyone come up with an idea how to solve this silly pcmanfm/folder association prob?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> where does pcmanfm puke those configs
<Trusardi> .config/pcmanfm
<bioterror> nope
<Trusardi> has to be local somewhere
<bioterror> .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Trusardi> gotcha
<bioterror> inode/directory=audacious2.desktop;
<bioterror> [Default Applications]
<bioterror> inode/directory=audacious2.desktop
<Trusardi> cool
<Trusardi> it worked
<Trusardi> thx bioterror
<bioterror> np
 * Trusardi bows and throws the teleportationtohogwarth powder on himself
<bioterror> that was rather easy
<edwardthefma> :)
<KM0201> ?
<edwardthefma> <bioterror> remer that error i told u i was getting
<edwardthefma> remember
<edwardthefma> with ten and 11
<edwardthefma> well i tok a picture of it with my cam
<edwardthefma> <bioterror> u thare
<edwardthefma> (process:196:) GLib-WARNING : getpwuid_r (): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<edwardthefma> [ 10.547657] vt596_smbus 0000:00:14.4:smbus: error smbus controler not enabled! _upgrade bios or use force=
<edwardthefma> wen it says use force=1  waht dose it mean
<edwardthefma> i dont want to risk my pc with a upgrade
<phillw> edwardthefma: I'm not too sure where you and bioterror got to, but the 2nd error is what is known as a spurious error (a false error, that just annoys).
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/531027 has some details on it. If it is actually stopping you from booting, then it is an entirely different problem.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 531027 in Ubuntu "spurious warning at boot time that is unrelated to your actual problem (dup-of: 532984)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 532984 in plymouth (Ubuntu Natty) "GLIb-WARNING **: getpwid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<edwardthefma> ok
<phillw> edwardthefma: can you log on okay?
<edwardthefma> no
<phillw> okay, then it looks to me as if you will have to use the force option.
<edwardthefma> how do i do that
<edwardthefma> also waht is force
<phillw> edwardthefma: is the computer an older model?
<edwardthefma> yes
<phillw> it may be tied to an old BIOS, the force is an attempt to over-ride that.
<edwardthefma> compaq presaro 500US
<edwardthefma> i dont want to risk the bios upgrade
<edwardthefma> if i kill the mother bord the pc is scrap
<phillw> that is quite okay, I'm just digging around for suggested threads that are marked [SOLVED] (I prefer to advise people to use those ones!)
<edwardthefma> ok
<edwardthefma> i think ill probbly have to fix it with a live cd
<edwardthefma> that waht i love about linux
<edwardthefma> wen shit brakes you can allwaysuse a live cd
<ricardo-brasil> hi, I've installed lubuntu 11.04, but I'm having some trouble with it. It just stop working when I right-click in menu and then click on desktop and so click on menu again... it just stop, and I got to restart computer
<phillw> edwardthefma: as far as I can see, force=1 is to check out the hard drive in case it has been scrambled. This does make some sense as from CD you can boot okay.
<edwardthefma> ok so waht do you sugest
<edwardthefma> it the hard drive then
<edwardthefma> its
<phillw> edwardthefma: I'd suggest doing a fsck once you have booted up from the liveCD (For heavens sake, NEVER fsck a 'live' system)!
<edwardthefma> ok
 * edwardthefma looks up the instrutions on  fsck
<edwardthefma> :)
<phillw> edwardthefma: that is what they want by putting force=1 into grub, it will make the disk area fsck at boot without the CD
#lubuntu 2011-07-26
<edwardthefma> ok but if i  fsck with live to will fix the har driv probles
<phillw> live cd or telling grub will have the same effect
<edwardthefma> ok
<edwardthefma> now i just to to read up on how to run fsck
<edwardthefma> :)
<edwardthefma> i seously need to get a second monter
<phillw> edwardthefma: I always use the -y option (-y == Just get on with it and get the bl**ming thing working, if you can) :P
<edwardthefma> ok
<phillw> can you actually boot into the system?
<edwardthefma> sry i was afk
<phillw> np, I was on different channel :)
<phillw> does your lubuntu system actually boot?
<edwardthefma> yes i got a live disc i just started it a few min ago
<phillw> ah, from the cd... okies.. let me check
<phillw> drop to terminal and do sudo fdisk -l
<edwardthefma> kkk
<phillw> you should see entries beginning /dev/sda
<edwardthefma> invaled operation 1
<phillw> no, it is the small L not the number one... I know, a right bitch :P
<edwardthefma> invaled option lol
<phillw> l = list ... 1 is so blooming close, it is an ever PITA
<edwardthefma> XD
<phillw> in the terminal window, is the prompt # or $ ?
<phillw> for example, mine is phillw@piglet:~$
<edwardthefma> ok i did that
<phillw> how many areas sda do you have?
<phillw> a standard one should be 3 areas.
<edwardthefma> give me a sec to loacte my wifi adapter
<edwardthefma> find
<edwardthefma> and ill past bin the out put
<phillw> okies... if you have a lot of entries for sda, then pastebin will be better :D
<edwardthefma> im glad i found a cheep wifi card that works with linux
<edwardthefma> XD 20$  @ bestbuy
<edwardthefma> XD 20$  @ bestbuy
<edwardthefma> grr cars not workin
<edwardthefma> card
<edwardthefma> but i gotz a usb drive
<edwardthefma>  <phillw>  http://pastebin.com/rDRKHDpr
<phillw> okies, it is sda1 we need...
<phillw> ensure the drive is not mounted
<edwardthefma> ok how i i tell that
<edwardthefma> you a fan of anime
<edwardthefma> :)
<phillw> type in 'mount'
<phillw> without the ''s
<phillw> it should not appear on that list
<edwardthefma> ok i did
<edwardthefma> 1 sec pasting the out put now
<linuxman410> there is a os called trisquel that only uses 1.5 gig of harddrive space and it is lxde
<phillw> linuxman410: there are many slim-line linux's out there, even the lubuntu page suggests some for people to follow. however having 1.5GB install and a system that has general functuallity are two very different things :)
<phillw> linuxman410: have a play with zenix... a nice stable system, linked to the ubuntu repos.
<linuxman410> phillw it is very functional
<phillw> 70MB of RAM and 1.9GB of HD including swap... http://zenix-os.net/index.html
<linuxman410> phillw does it have a simple install
<phillw> but, what what else would i expect from the guys who wanted to have a 'play'?
<phillw> linuxman410: same as ubuntu does... iso  ( I actually hold a mirror for them). Those guys have helped lubuntu behind the scenes a hell of a lot.
<phillw> linuxman410: you will see that on  http://zenix-os.net/download.html :D
<edwardthefma> im starting to hate this pc
<linuxman410> phillw i wish they had more bandwith it says download is going to take 1 hr and 25 minutes
<edwardthefma>  <phillw>  http://pastebin.com/mLdPKnjT
<phillw> linuxman410: try my link?
<linuxman410> ok
<phillw> linuxman410: mirror2
<phillw> that is from a commercial server, I'm told it goes at a good speed?
<phillw> edwardthefma: the disk is not mounted :)
 * phillw waves to IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Morning phillw =] Just a two hours sleep :)
<phillw> IAmNotThatGuy: ah, sleep.... i'm sure that is on my list of things to do....
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol
<phillw> edwardthefma: issue sudo -i
<phillw> IAmNotThatGuy: unless you wish to take over a fsck for someone who as never done it before and is running on liveCD?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Grrr! I have to leave now. thats why I woke up early
<IAmNotThatGuy> where is stlsaint ?
<phillw> IAmNotThatGuy: tucked up safely in his cell... it is nearly full moon - we have to improisn him
<IAmNotThatGuy> :|
<phillw> edwardthefma: I have about 30 minutes of useful life left, can we get this done before I have to log off
<linuxman410> phillw you still here
<phillw> indeed
<linuxman410> will that zenix run with lubuntu on same drive
 * phillw ah well, I am not going to spend more time with edward. bioterror if he comes back on, I got as far as I could. 
<phillw> linuxman410: why not ask bodhizazen ?
<phillw> bodhizazen: (02:28:40) linuxman410: will that zenix run with lubuntu on same drive
 * phillw flees
<bodhizazen> yes linuxman410 , you mean dual boot ?
<bodhizazen> Zenix also runs just fine as a live CD / iso =)
<phillw> linuxman410: like all linuxes, it will be happy
<linuxman410> bodhizazen yes dual boot
<bodhizazen> If you have a problem linuxman410 , just ask
<linuxman410> ok
<bodhizazen> It seems to have been rock solid for most, run it live to check out your hardware and make sure you like it enough to install
<linuxman410> phillw there are 2 distros i could not figure out that is slackware and arch
<bodhizazen> Those two are fairly similar , IMO
<bodhizazen> slackware is very stable, runs nice on old hardwar, again IMO
<bodhizazen> arch, just takes a little reading
<bodhizazen> You have to understand Arch to install it, and if you understand it enough to install, sys admin arch is a snap
<edwardthefma>  issue sudo -i
<edwardthefma> or sudo -i
<edwardthefma> i did both
<edwardthefma> <phillw>
<phillw> edwardthefma: yes, that will give you a # at the end of your terminal name
<phillw> sudo -i
<edwardthefma> root@ubuntu#
<phillw> if you already have # at the end, it is  not required
<phillw> that is cool
<edwardthefma> this is going to be awsome once i fix this pc
<linuxman410> phillw lubuntu is my favorite even though i am a member of the ubuntu team
<edwardthefma> then i can go to the next POJ in my closet
<edwardthefma> i rember i used to colect old computers that wer crap
<edwardthefma> wen i was like 15
<edwardthefma> XD
<linuxman410> edwardthefma i still have a couple running rambus memory
<edwardthefma> lol
<edwardthefma> well im thinking about donating all my old pc to the vfw
<phillw> bodhizazen: soz to bother you, a while since I've issued fsck for others. he is on LiveCD and the HD is not mounted. It is at /dev/sda1 Is 'fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda1' okay?
<edwardthefma> so thay can sell them for $$ for the troops
<bodhizazen> Should be fine phillw
<phillw> edwardthefma: as fsck is quite a major thing, I'd like a 2nd opinion. I would run it myself on my own system. .... Ahh, that is a go :)
<phillw> fsck -F ext4 -y /dev/sda1
<bodhizazen> fsck will warn you if there is a problem
<bodhizazen> phillw, http://fpaste.org/YFqz/
<phillw> And, just so you can all have a laugh.. I did one time run fsck on a live system. so, do not laugh at those who have done so. There was blood and guts everywhere after I'd finished kicking myself. :)
<phillw> bodhizazen: I only wish I got that alert when I did mine! (it was back in the good old days of 9.04 --> 9.10. grub -->grub2, ext3-->ext4.... I messed up a couple of times :P )
<bodhizazen> ouch
<edwardthefma> himm im not getting any thing from that command
<phillw> edwardthefma: you should not, silence is golden :)
<bodhizazen> edwardthefma, is the command running still ?
<bodhizazen> Leave it be
<edwardthefma> it just printed instrutions for use
<bodhizazen> fsck -ya /dev/sda1
<edwardthefma> grrrr sry dc
<phillw> edwardthefma: np, is that command working?
<phillw> As in, has it gone off and doing some work?
<edwardthefma> only one of the options -p / -a
<edwardthefma> -n or -y may be specafid
<edwardthefma> well im getting tyerd
<edwardthefma> i got to go soon
<bodhizazen> fsck -y then edwardthefma
<edwardthefma> ok did
<edwardthefma> let me type the out put
<bodhizazen> edwardthefma, pastebin ?
<phillw> bodhizazen: ahh, the subtle approach then.... Well, in fairness - it was warned that under the rules we would only use the force required.
<bodhizazen> you can copy-paste to pastebin
<edwardthefma> yes 1 sec it isnt that long tho
<edwardthefma> its like 2 lines
<edwardthefma> /dev/sda1: clean, 8502/4792320 files < 66108/19153664 blocks
<bodhizazen> OK, looks good edwardthefma
<bodhizazen> fsck did it's magic
<edwardthefma> ok now i try to boot with out the live <phillw>
<edwardthefma> ok ill try now
 * edwardthefma crosses his fingers
 * phillw goes for a nicotine enhancement (not allowed to say a "quick fag" the americans get the totally the wrong idea :P )
<bodhizazen> totally phillw , I got the worng idea just reading that
<edwardthefma> nope it didint fix the problem
<edwardthefma> im just going to have to try a diffrent distro
<edwardthefma> on this pc
<edwardthefma> :(
<edwardthefma> puppylinux shuld work
<edwardthefma> XD
<edwardthefma> thx for the help bodhizazen phillw
<bodhizazen> what problem do you have when you boot exactly ?
<edwardthefma>  [ 10.547657] vt596_smbus 0000:00:14.4:smbus: error smbus controler not enabled! _upgrade bios or use force=1
<bodhizazen> OK, boot again, and edit the boot line to include force=1
<edwardthefma> ok how do i do that
<edwardthefma> you mean boot with a live cd
<bodhizazen> When it boots, how far does it get ? Do you get a grub menu ?
<edwardthefma> yes i get grubb
<bodhizazen> OK, at the grub menu ...
<bodhizazen> hit e for edit
<bodhizazen> edit the kernel line ...
<bodhizazen> At the ned of the kernel line add force=1
<bodhizazen> then bot
<bodhizazen> 8boot
<edwardthefma> ok wich line would that be
<edwardthefma> give me a genral disription on waht it looks like
<bodhizazen> kernel /vmlinux ....
<edwardthefma> kjj
<edwardthefma>  /linux /boot/vmlinus-26.35-22-generic root=uuid=3094561d
<edwardthefma> that 1
<bodhizazen> yep, that is the one edwardthefma
<edwardthefma> i dont see the letters ned
<bodhizazen> did not know puppy was using gurb 2 , sorry
<bodhizazen> arrow down to highlight the line, hit e
<edwardthefma> i cant hilight the line
<edwardthefma> and its grub 1 i think
<edwardthefma> brb im going to go get a cookie
<edwardthefma> who wants 1
 * edwardthefma gives <bodhizazen> a cookie
<bodhizazen> mmmm
<edwardthefma> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic root=uudi=3094561d-879b-41ed-a
<edwardthefma> wahr in the line do i edit
<edwardthefma> i dont see a  ned
<edwardthefma> or did you mean end
<phillw> edwardthefma: I've got to head to bed, approaching 4am here. I'm pretty much out of ideas, the lubuntu 10.04 was and is more tolerant of older kit.
<bodhizazen> yep, add it at the end of the line, lol
<phillw> he meant end
<edwardthefma> thats waht i thought :)
<edwardthefma> well if this dosent work puppy is my last option
<edwardthefma> after that the scrap heap it gose
<phillw> bodhizazen: thanks for your help on this one, but I am in sleep mode now!
<edwardthefma> meh to ill tell u later if i works
<edwardthefma> :)
<phillw> edwardthefma: I'm just installing 10.04 so that I know which version of linux system you have. 2.6.35 seems pretty recent
<pasdavoine> hello, Alex from Nantes, France
<pasdavoine> I already burn the lubuntu CD to install on an old computer
<pasdavoine> but I get random errors in middle of the process
<pasdavoine> My questions : is it possible to do a minimal install with the standard CD or do I need to burn anew ?
<pasdavoine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<pasdavoine> I didn't see any option in the first screen for minimal install
<head_victim> pasdavoine: I would suggest getting the specific ISO for the minimal install.
<pasdavoine> the PC is an old laptop PC with 256Mo Ram and 10Gb HDD
<pasdavoine> ok, a shame that I did not burn on a RW CD :-/
<head_victim> pasdavoine: ah then you definitely need an alternate or minimal install, the new ubiquity needs more than 256MB of ram, the devs are working on fixing this in the next release (Ubiquity is Ubuntu-wide but not perfect for Lubuntu)
<pasdavoine> ok
<head_victim> If you can find another 256MB of ram then that CD would be useful.
<pasdavoine> could I use the minimal iso + Unetbootin to boot from USB ?
<head_victim> As long as your old computer can boot off a USB that should be quite fine
<pasdavoine> it can't :-)
<pasdavoine> thanks head_victim, I'll try
<head_victim> Maybe look at plop or something
<head_victim> !plop
<head_victim> http://www.plop.at/ is the link I was after
<pasdavoine> thanks but setting up a PXE is unknown to me and I have little time !
<head_victim> No worries just making sure you have all the options
<edwardthefma> hey
<edwardthefma> i need some help
<edwardthefma> who knows any thing about old mac computers
<edwardthefma> who can help me with this mac
<Pichorra> hey, can anyone help me with something?
<edwardthefma> hi  bodhi_zaze
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> today on the mailing list I noticed discussion about gnome-power-manager
<bioterror> I noticed few months ago those deps and then I tried that xfce4-power-manager, but it wasnt suitable for my use neither, so I decided to configure acpid ;)
<edwardthefma> is thare a power pc ver of lubuntu
<bioterror> probably
<bioterror> you can install PPC Ubuntu and install LXDE stuff yourself
<bioterror> but PPC is community driven
<bioterror> there could be packages, or not
<bioterror> but they are outdated, I think
<bioterror> I would probably go with the Gentoo on PPC ;)
<edwardthefma> i knoe thare is a wer of  10.04
<edwardthefma> or ubuntu
<edwardthefma> of
<bioterror> something that compiles from sources
<Unit193> Bug #718087
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 718087 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Unable to install on PowerPC" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718087
<dtchen> nice work!
<semitones_> hello :)
<micahg> is this the lubuntu dev channel as well?
<bioterror> that too
<Unit193> micahg: #lubuntu-offtopic Mostly ;)
<bioterror> anything regarding lubuntu
<micahg> heh, well, I wanted to congratulate the devs on getting ISOs finally
<Unit193> micahg: I'm not a dev, but gilir is very happy about it! Thanks!
<gilir> micahg, yes it's the dev channel  :)
<gilir> and thank you micahg :)
 * micahg is happy that another derivative exists to help maintain gtk2.0 :)
<semitones_> any good way to run a command every startup in lubuntu?
<gilir> micahg, we are on the way to switch to gtk3 :)
<bioterror> semitones_, what kind of command?
<micahg> gilir: orly? oh well :), Xubuntu is stuck with GTK2 until 13.04 most likely
<gilir> just need to migrate the panel, the file manager, the image viewer :)
<micahg> gilir: will you make it for the LTS?
<gilir> micahg, small components have already an option to compile with gtk3, but we have still work to do with core components
<gilir> micahg, for most of components, probably
<micahg> cool
<semitones_> bioterror, redshift
<semitones_> turns the monitor nice colors at night
<bioterror> there's actually two ways
<bioterror> use the lxde .desktop autostart or put it into openbox's autostart
<bioterror> .config/openbox/autostart.sh
<semitones_> great
<semitones_> which way would you say is preferred for novice upkeep? I'll be giving this computer to my aunt
<bioterror> if it's just a command, I would probably use autostart.sh
<bioterror> try it out ;)
<bioterror> as a last line add: redshift &
<semitones_> awesome, i'll try
<semitones_> also I'm trying to make an error go away
<semitones_> when I boot, I get "error: device ###UUID### not found"
<semitones_> before the computer then boots
<bioterror> hmmm
<semitones_> i'm wondering if it needs two jumper cables (the picture shows two)
<semitones_> it being the hard drive
<semitones_> and jumper cables being jumper pins :P
<semitones_> I only have one
<bioterror> you have somewhere certain UUID for some purpose
<bioterror> I cannot say without seeing anything
<bioterror> ;)
<semitones_> aha
<bioterror> but you have two or more drives?
<semitones_> just one
<semitones_> I used to have two, but I took out the primary, moved the slave to primary, and reinstalled lubuntu
<semitones_> the only problem was I think I didn't put in enough jumpers
<semitones_> because bios only recognizes the drive half of the time
<bioterror> does it boot?
<bioterror> or do you have to reset your computer?
<semitones_> it usually boots
<semitones_> sometimes i have to reset
<semitones_> hold on i can try it right now
<semitones__> bioterror, is there anywhere in lubuntu I can look for that UUID
<semitones__> I took a picture of the error message. "error: no such device: ###UUID### / error: no such disk. / error: no suitable mode found.
<semitones__> maybe I could ask about it in #ubuntu as well
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<bioterror> cat /etc/fstab    >> should show your partitions with UUID's
<semitones_> hmm that's odd
<semitones_> the uuid that error complains about isn't in fstab or blkid at all
<semitones_> wait a sec
<semitones_> Ok
<semitones_> the UUID that it complains about is my / partition :/
<bioterror> :---)
<semitones_> but it boots anyway
<semitones_> did I tell you I have a /boot partition
<semitones_> because otherwise bios wouldn't detect the hdd
<ximodomarco> Sorry, I'm a beginner. And I have a problem with a wifi connection.
<semitones_> what's up?
<ximodomarco> Where can I find a tutorial on how to m'explique settings?
<ximodomarco> or where I can serch the problem?
<phillw> gilir: is the french forum a friendly area for ximodomarco?
<ximodomarco> I can send my "iwconfig", or another.
<ximodomarco> Hi phillw
<phillw> hi ximodomarco my french is pretty much zero. I am trying to get a link to the french speaking section for you.
<semitones_> i can understand french
<semitones_> but is hard for me to speak fast :P
<ximodomarco> Thank you, but Ido not write only speak in french.
<ximodomarco> No only speak
<ximodomarco> My sistem is diferen to france and to cat.. spain
<phillw> ximodomarco: which is your language?
<ximodomarco> only have a optical fiber
<ximodomarco> catalan
<gilir> phillw, french forum and wiki are here : http://ubuntu-fr.org/
<ximodomarco> I live in Andorra
<phillw> we do have a Catalan speaker on the team. i'm sure I know who it is - but I will double check for you :)
<ximodomarco> thank's
<ximodomarco> I don't Know where is the problem. But in one week I dno't can make nothing
<phillw> ximodomarco: rafael ... I live in Valencia and, so, I speak Spanish and Catalan.
<ximodomarco> Yes Iknow but my Sylpheed its in off
<phillw> ximodomarco: I have sent you a Private Message with the email of a catalan speaker.
<ximodomarco> In the last sesion
<phillw> ximodomarco: yes, did you not contact him?
<ximodomarco> I have the fb ok all the chromium its ok
<ximodomarco> I otsend a message with the fb.
<ximodomarco> But i don't know its possible he dont connected to fb
<phillw> ximodomarco: that is why I sent you his direct email address.
<ximodomarco> My email is in off
<ximodomarco> But its possible connect with Launchpad ?
<ximodomarco> Sorry????
<phillw> ximodomarco: you can try the 'contact this person' at https://launchpad.net/~rafaellaguna but if your email is not working I am unsure how he can reply.
<ximodomarco> Thank you
<phillw> ximodomarco: if your email is broken, I can set you an account up that will work.
<ximodomarco> possible, I to test
#lubuntu 2011-07-27
<ximodomarco> Sylpheed is not configured. I try.
<phillw> ximodomarco: I do not use Sylpheed - I have my own email system :)
<bioterror> using now Gnome 3 and I can only praise how Evolution integrates with the desktop and gmail's calendar ;)
<bioterror> and contacts and and ;)
<phillw> bioterror: I am sure that is useful for those using Gnome :P
<bioterror> it's useful to anyone who uses calendars and shares them with people ;)
<ximodomarco> Yes, but in the last sesion with Synaptics, I have a problem.
<semitones_> phillw, are you here? was wondering if you had a minute to talk about accessiblity
<ximodomarco> And now dont find the photo or .   I have a inform of the error. you want this ??'
<phillw> semitones_never ask. just PM me - even if I am not there, I will catch it next time I am at the computer.
<semitones_> ok will do
<semitones_> just in general terms for accessibility, will it be possible and convenient to adjust the size of the bottom panel
<semitones_> and the size of text (dpi I think it is called)
<phillw> semitones_ there has been a request already made about altering font size. I've not nagged the devs as they have been working really hard to get the iso build working. It is a thing that has not been forgotten.
<phillw> the current method is very involved and messy, this is because it needs altering in a couple (at least) of places
<ximodomarco> Phillw, are you here??
<phillw> ximodomarco: for a short wile, it is time for bed here!
<ximodomarco> Now I make a new configuration in Sylpheed. Tomorrow, I tested this. Sorry, I don't want disturb
<sudo-apt-get-hot> Hello?
<bioterror> hi
<sudo-apt-get-hot> .I was wondering about a WiFi card driver install. Ubuntu was able to detect my wireless card (believe it's an Intel PRO/something or rather 2915 series) but Lubuntu refuses to find it. I used netsh wlan show driver and obtained the .inf file required by lubuntu, but the .inf file apparently is not correct.
<bioterror> I have PRO/Wireless and no problems
<sudo-apt-get-hot> Did it just automatically detect yours?
<sudo-apt-get-hot> for some odd reason, Lubuntu asks for an .inf file, and yet when I select oem16.inf and oem15.inf (both show some wifi driver info), it will not work
<bioterror> doesnt that sound like a ndiswrapper?
<crabe> salut
<esing> hi
<esing> where to find the startup section in lubuntu
<phillw> esing: for new commers?
<esing> phillw already found: etc/init.d
<phillw> ahh, kewl... we never quite know what is being asked. For more information on setting up auto-start etc, take a look at the FAQ section of the documentation.
<esing> thank you
<linuxman410> anyone here
 * phillw nods
<linuxman410> phillw i am trying to install zorin os beside lubuntu and it keeps wanting to upgrade lubuntu
<phillw> what version of lubuntu are you on?
<linuxman410> 11.04
<phillw> use the update manager on 11,04 to ensure you are fully up to date.
<linuxman410> phillw zorin 5 is based on 11.04
<phillw> linuxman410: but it appears to want your 11.04 fully up to date :)
<phillw> could be something as simple as a kernel release, or a library update. updates are there to make life a little bit easier for us - the devs do take a bit of time to ensure we get *most* of them a.s.a.p.
<linuxman410> phillw it still wants to upgrade the only choice it gives me is update lubuntu 11.04 to os
<phillw> linuxman410: as I have no knowledge of zorin, that is as far as I can suggest. sorry :(
<phillw> I ma not familiar with a new install wanting to alter an existing one... this seems to be against the rules.
<phillw> *I am*
#lubuntu 2011-07-28
<manko> hey guys just installing lubuntu
<manko> :D
<phillw> manko: good to hear, for general chat just pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic, we even allow the devs on there ;)
<manko> np :D
<riddler> hi guys
<riddler> I have lubuntu installed, but I would like other distro in my laptop like PuppyLinux or sLiTaz, but I want it so that the grub is in lubuntu
<Unit193> Just don't install grub when you install the other system and run os-prober in lubuntu
<riddler> oh ok, and how do I do that?
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<riddler> that will automatically show grub2 when i restart comp, and then when  i decided to remove other distro, it wont mess up the boot rite?
<bioterror> remember to clean your grub from junk then
<riddler> ok how do I clean the grub
<bioterror> by removing the not wanted OS's from it
<bioterror> /boot/grub/grub.cfg if I remember right ;)
<riddler> oh so even if i remove the other distro, it will still show in grub? it wont remove it automatically? i have to do it manually?
<bioterror> just like boot.ini in Windows systems
<riddler> alrity
<riddler> thnx
<bioterror> os-prober could remove it
<bioterror> but we're not sure with Unit193
<bioterror> you can give it a try after removing partitions
<riddler> ya i will, be back, if things go smoothly :)
<riddler> hey guys im back
<riddler> i installed PuppyLinux, log on back to lubuntu and did the 'sudo os-prober' command, it says /dev/sda3:unknown Linux distribution:Linux:linux
<riddler> I reboot and I don't see the grub2 bootloader, instead I booted directly to lubuntu
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type    sudo nano /etc/default/grub    and make this line look like    #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<riddler> i put # next to that stuff rite?
<Unit193> Correct
<riddler> ok I did that, but how do I save and exit, it says on the command on the bottom ^X it just type onto the file
<b3n3> riddler: u also can use your fav editor like vi or joe to edit the /etc/default/grub
<Unit193> ctrl+x
<riddler> b3n3: oh ok thnx for the tips
<riddler> Unit193: thnx dude got it now
<riddler> i did update grub, im gonna reboot now brb
<nkznzf> @nkznzf
<riddler> ya it work, I can log onto the other distro fine, thnx Unit193 :)
<micahg> just a hint that someone might want to fix the lubuntu-desktop depending on lightdm-greeter-example-gtk, it's changed to lightdm-gtk-greeter
<micahg> otherwise lubuntu-desktop will be removed on dist-upgrade now
<micahg> gilir: ooh, you copied my pidgin-microblog change :)
<gilir> micahg, yes :)
<micahg> so, is lxdm lighter than lightdm, or you just want something that works ATM until you can provide a conffile
<gilir> it was a good idea :)
<gilir> micahg, just waiting for the conffile
<micahg> cool
 * micahg wonders if that would work for xubuntu, does lxdm work with xubuntu?
<micahg> oops
<micahg> I meant with xfce :)
<gilir> micahg, it could probably work, but you need to provide a configuration file :)
<micahg> ah, I think more work that it's worth at this point
<gilir> yes :)
 * phillw waves to the boss :)
#lubuntu 2011-07-29
<freedom07> I'm using lubuntu 11.04 and have my user account loging in automatically on startup, how do I change it to not automatically login?
<Unit193> freedom07: Just do the reverse of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How%20to%20enable%20automatic%20logon%20in%20LXDM
<freedom07> thanks Unit193 , I set it up on install and decided i want to change
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> Isn't 'sudo passwd' supposed to change the password of current user invoking the command?
<Unit193> sudo passwd username
<MrCTP> good morning
<MrCTP> Is there anyone who can help a newbie?
<AmberJ> Unit193, ok ...but what does it updates if I run it without username as command line argument?
<AmberJ> MrCTP, Dont ask to ask.
<MrCTP> so i simply ask?
<AmberJ> yes MrCTP
<MrCTP> i need to run a win application on lubuntu.. i installed wine... i runned the command wine setup.exe but it didn't work.. the process is blocked during the installation.. so i simply copied the installation folder from windows to lubuntu and tried to execut the program.exe with "wine program.exe". and i got the message "wine: Install the windows versione of Mono to run .NET executables"
<MrCTP> now i don't understand, what do i have to install?
<AmberJ> MrCTP, you need to install Microsoft's .NEt framework.
<MrCTP> What about mono project?
<MrCTP> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<AmberJ> Mono is open source implementation of .NET/C# etc....and windows version of mono means .NEt framework
<AmberJ> MrCTP, if you dont mind, PM me the application you are trying to run...
<MrCTP> ok
<MrCTP> i saw in that website there is a version for ubuntu.. but i can't use it right?
<MrCTP> i need the version for the windows enviroenment right?
<AmberJ> wait MrCTP ...
<AmberJ> I just checked...it seems that they meant this windows version: http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html
<AmberJ> not sure though...the error message could have been more exact :(
<MrCTP> i have to install that through wine?
<AmberJ> yes
<Valentinex> what is the name of package for screenshot taking application?
<Valentinex> I want to install screenshot application in my lubuntu so that I can take screen snaps :)
<AmberJ> Valentinex, there are many....I use imagemagick's 'import'...gimp if you want a GUI
<Valentinex> gimp is also not installed in lubuntu
<AmberJ> sudo apt-get install gimp
<AmberJ> :P
<Valentinex> there was one sceenshot application which comes default installed in ubuntu
<Valentinex> eh, i am having slow internet right now that is why want to skip large downloads
<AmberJ> Valentinex, I guess it's 'shutter'
<Valentinex> no
<AmberJ> Valentinex, try at #ubuntu then
<Valentinex> join #ubuntu
<Valentinex> how to join ... i am in irc after long
<Valentinex> oh /
<AmberJ>  /join #donotjointhischannel
<bioterror> Valentinex, scrot
<bioterror> Valentinex, it's a default application
<bioterror> Valentinex, just press print screen button, and you will have a screenshot in your ~/
<AmberJ> Valentinex, gnome-screenshot is what you are probably after...
<Valentinex> yes yes scrot
<AmberJ> bioterror, I didn't knew this...pretty nifty
<Valentinex> Thanks
<Luke2009> could someone help me ? I'm trying to run a live cd boot with lubuntu..
<Luke2009> But, when it stops loading, there is like a text command line and no graphic interface appears
<bioterror> what kind of command line
<Luke2009> there is a message about something like "root" and "supo"...
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> say: startlubuntu
<bioterror> if that does the trick
<Luke2009> ok ill try
<Luke2009> nothing happens, the command line text is ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> doesnt prompt anything?
<Luke2009> i typed "startlubuntu" and nothing happened...
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> what if you type: init 5
<Luke2009> there is a message: "init: Need to be root"
<bioterror> sudo init
<bioterror> sudo init 5
<Luke2009> nothing happens..
<bioterror> I've never had that kind of problem with my LiveCD's
<bioterror> is here someone who had similiar case?
<Luke2009> maybe the iso is bad ?
<Luke2009> i download an iso with this text "lubuntu-11.04.iso"
<bioterror> I dont think it's bad
<bioterror> what kind of computer you have?
<Luke2009> it's a pentium 2 ibm
<Luke2009> it has windows 98 installed right now...
<Luke2009> i thought it should run like a live cd boot session
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but somekind of problems with graphics card, I think
<bioterror> it should use VESA :P
<Luke2009> the first line of command that appears says: "Starting NTP server ntpd"
<Luke2009> then the second line: "Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.38-8-generic i686)
<Luke2009> why all this text appears and nothing happens...
<Luke2009> do you think i should only install it from scratch ?
<bioterror> I would install mini.iso and then install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> I can help with installation, but not with the LiveCD
<Luke2009> ok then, could you guide me through the whole installation ?
<bioterror> !mini | Luke2009
<ubot5> Luke2009: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Luke2009> ok, i choosed "Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" Minimal CD" then i burn the iso in another cd right ?
<bioterror> yes
<KM0201> Luke2009: this details installing Lubuntu on top of the mini cd
<KM0201> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<KM0201> it's pretty easy (albeit, kinda slow... once the mini OS is installed though, installing lubuntu-desktop doesnt' take long)
<Luke2009> ok, thank you very much
<ahammond> I have a stock ubuntu system. How to I upgrade / change it to Lubuntu?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !purelxde | ahammond
<ubot5> ahammond: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<ahammond> thanks
<john_rambo>  I am trying to generate a apparmor profile for the FF 5.0.1 .....http://pastebin.com/b11jxuL9   << But I find no profile is generated
 * micahg wonders why someone needs to generate a profile for an app that has one
<riddler> I need help everything is fine until I installed Slitaz, when I reboot the computer it shows the the black HP screen where I can change boot option or change bios etc, then after that it shows another black screen with _ blinking then goes back to the black setup screen. The grub2 is gone, it doesn't even show grub rescue, its like I dont have a hdd. What to do?
<KM0201> riddler: well, you do have a hard drive, don't you?.. :)
<riddler> yes
<riddler> I look in gparted it says sda is healthy
<riddler> i use usb stick to access the sda, and its fine but the problem is the home folder is encrypted
<KM0201> ah, i have no idea on that one....
<riddler> i want to re-install lubuntu as a last resort after i recover the encrypted files that i have in home folder, but if its possible id like to get the boot, master boot record or grub back up and running if possible
<bioterror> I've once encrypted home
<bioterror> I'll never do it again :D
<riddler> ya, i try to do tutorials and it looks like im doing something wrong it wont decrypt
<riddler> is there anyway i can bring back grub2 to my sda using the lubuntu stick installer whatever
<riddler> like do some command
<bioterror> !grub2 | riddler
<ubot5> riddler: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> bioterror: lol, sounds like you might have learned a lesson
<Hoaas> Hi!
<pc_> I just did a minimal install and downloaded the lubuntu-desktop ... now I'm trying to install java with no success ... I would really apreciate any help (I've been googling it for a while)
<pc_> hi
<Hoaas> I installed java less than 5 minutes ago :D
<pc_> awesome
<pc_> can you tell me how you did it?
<Hoaas> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<Unit193> pc_: Did you try looking at the quide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<Hoaas> oh, and I also did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extra
<Hoaas> Not sure if both was required, but it worked in Chromium afterwards atleast.
<Hoaas> I can't seem to be able to find settings for the login screen though :/ Installed Lubuntu on my parents' old laptop and they hate having to type in username. They prefer to just click things. Any idea where I can change this?
<riddler> KM0201: ahahahah yes!!!!! it work, grub2 is back, ty for that tutorial link thingie.
<KM0201> riddler: i don't think i gave i tto you, but i'm glad whatever was given to you, worked
<riddler> oh, it was bioterror, well thnx you both anyways.  i can log in back to my laptop now.
<pc_> the thing is that in here " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java " it says you can actually install the sun implementation ... that's the one I've been struggling with ... jre-6u26 ...
<micahg> pc_: you need the partner archive for that
<bioterror> does partner have up to date java?
<bioterror> I think you should have some sort of ppa
<bioterror> Unit193, wakeup!
<micahg> should have 6u26
<Unit193> bioterror: Eh? I'm working on something, whatcha need?
<pc_> thxs anyway Hoaas ... I guess that I'll settle with that if I can't workaround the one I want ... still I'm looking for the answer and/or hoping someone can help me
<bioterror> Unit193, are you using ppa for java?
<Unit193> bioterror: Partner I think
<bioterror> my wife already shut her laptop's lid
<Unit193> Yep, and 6.26
<pc_> micahg can you give me some more details, please?
 * micahg doesn't know how to enable in lubuntu
<bioterror> someone point him to the faq, there's java ;)
<bioterror> micahg, same way as in any ubuntu
<micahg> software sources?
<bioterror> pc_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ section 3.6
<Unit193> bioterror: Already pointed
<bioterror> I just installed and configured Android on my WinMo phone ;)
<bioterror> been playing whole day with those
<bioterror> this one seems to work
<micahg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party%20Software%20Tab if it helps any
<pc_> I just tried  " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ " but when I try the install line it says the packages are not available
<pc_> the section 3.6 as bioterror pointed
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update then follow the resy
<Unit193> rest
<pc_> hey Hoass, I don't know if it's exactly what your looking for but I just came across this, try section 3.1 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#How to enable automatic logon in LXDM
<ahammond> bioterror: lxde is working nicely for me. thanks again.
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> you're welcome
<Hoaas> pc_: Ah yes, thanks. That would be my next step :>
<Hoaas> As to that sun java installation, wouldn't it be just 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre'?
<pc_> wait ... the other thing you can do is system tools>users and groups
<Hoaas> Have no idea how to fix it if it doesn't work.
<pc_> there you go into password>change and "don't ask for password on login"
<Hoaas> That box is grayed out :s
<pc_> hummm ... ok then the thing I said before might work or give you an idea of other things to do or search about
<pc_> by the way the java thing's is done thxs to all ... the FAQ instructions with the update before install did it
<Hoaas> :D
<phillw> pc_: does the FAQ need correcting / updating?
<phillw> bioterror: would squeezing in a quick sudo apt-get update cause any issues to your knowledge?
<Hoaas> btw. icon + first 'get lubuntu' text on lubuntu.net is linking to 'lubuntu.net/get lubuntu'
<pc_> well ... a bit of clarification I guess ... just that in between the repository enabling line and the install one an update must be performed
<phillw> pc_: yeah, as it is CLI, it does not auto ask, with GUI it does. I'll go and pop it on (unless you would like to do it and get your name as a wiki editor :D )
<phillw> Hoaas: I'm trying to catch the 'owner' of lubuntu.net. He has given me admin powers, but I know exactly zero about Drupal which is what it runs with. I have a had a quick look round, but am too wary of breaking something.
<pc_> ... well I have no problem doing that in fact "I'd like to" the catch is I don't know how ...
<phillw> pc_: just PM me, and I'll talk you throug it. Wiki editing is not scary :)
<pc_> ok
<Hoaas> :)
#lubuntu 2011-07-30
<jita> How can i change the meta key alt of terminal so that it does not interfere with other application's metatag ?
<bioterror> for example?
<jita> bioterror: like irssi uses alt+number to change the channels. But in lxterminal, it changes the tabs of lxterminal instead of irssi's
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> ditch that lxterminal and install rxvt-unicode ;)
<bioterror> like most of us does
<jita> bioterror: is it better than lxterminal ?
<bioterror> I can share my .Xdefaults so that you can get nice gnome-terminals tango theme for colors
<jita> bioterror: that would be great, thanks
<bioterror> put your apt-get working
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/Xdefaults
<bioterror> wget that
<bioterror> and rename to .Xdefaults
<jita> bioterror: ok, thanks
<bioterror> then: xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<bioterror> and your urxvt is ready to roll
<jita> bioterror: does it support tabs ?
<bioterror> nope, but it's still better ;)
<jita> bioterror: there is one other called terminator
<bioterror> sure there is
<jita> bioterror: is it any good ?
<bioterror> I did not like it
<jita> bioterror: just out of curiosity, whats the benefits of urxvt over lxterminal ?
<bioterror> your precious meta key
<jita> bioterror: apart from that ?
<bioterror> no thanks :(
<LubuntuPowered> ;[
<Valentinex> my audio is not working
<Valentinex> how to fix or configure?
<Valentinex> how to open volume control settings?
<JLUC> hello
<JLUC> it seems my lubuntu is badly out of order
<JLUC> when booting grup proposes several options none working
<JLUC> messsage says disk not ready or not there
<JLUC> might be material failure
<JLUC> i can S to not mount or M to recover
<JLUC> manually
<JLUC> S says "plymouth  command failed"
<JLUC> dunno what all this are
<JLUC> is
<JLUC> and finishes on empty screen blinking cursor
<JLUC> if 'M' then i enter a command shell
<JLUC> what to do there ?
<JLUC> ls lists nothing
<JLUC> cd ..
<JLUC> ls
<JLUC> lists seemingly normal reps
<JLUC> so disk should be ok
<JLUC> isnt ?
<JLUC> somebody ?
<Hoaas> no idea :|
<JLUC> i am no expert
<JLUC> i got a ubuntu disk there
<JLUC> would installing it erase documents ?
<JLUC> lubuntu says ubuntu 10.10
<Hoaas> Maybe. Could probably start it as a live CD though?
<Hoaas> I have no idea anyway :/
<JLUC> i will try
<JLUC> may be chance (?) it is same version
<JLUC> i could try to save docs
<JLUC> what is the command for getting disk space used recursively in a rep ?
<JLUC> oh du
<Valentinex> no sound in my lubuntu, how to change sound settings?
<Valentinex> how to install mp3 codecs etc in my lubuntu?
<phillw> add the lubuntu-restricted-extras meta
<b3nw> hi... I went to http://lubuntu.net/ and when I click on "get lubuntu" it gives me Page not found
<KM0201> b3nw, hang on, checking it.
<KM0201> b3nw, this is the 32bit, 11.04 ISO...   http://phillw.net/lubuntu-11.04.iso
<KM0201> not really sure what is wrong w/ lubuntu.net   tell phillw if you see him
<KM0201> b3nw, fwiw, thats also the live cd.
<b3nw> ya, I found it
<b3nw> but figured i'd let someone know
<b3nw> ty
<jmarsden> The /TOPIC of this channel gives http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu as the place to go to get Lubuntu.  It works.  There is a broken link on the lubuntu.net site, but the link immediately underneath it works fine...
<phillw> KM0201: b3nw I do have an outstanding email to their web-master, whilst I do have admin access I have exactly zero knowledge of Drupal which lubuntu.net is built with :(
<KM0201> phillw: lol, ok... i figured you'd at least know who to contact
<phillw> I did try to alter it, bit with no experience, I'm more wary of breaking it!
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> ii found him th elink anyway, no biggie
<phillw> KM0201: it is on the topic on this page, but no-one ever reads them :P
<KM0201> phillw: lmao.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ||  Download Lubuntu at http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Always follow the channel guidelines - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phillw> jmarsden: are you familar with drupal?
<jmarsden> Yes... not used it "for real" but I have installed it for others...
<aaas> anyone get 11.04 working with virtualbox?
<stlsaint> aaas: i havent tried sorry
<aaas> if i start live I get complaints about unity when i try and install from the icon...straight install boots to a command promp
<aaas> *t
<phillw> aaas: it runs fine in mine
<aaas> hmmm...windows 7 host?
<stlsaint> aaas: you trying this with ubuntu or lubuntu?
<aaas> windows 7 host
<aaas> lubuntu guest
<stlsaint> nope, no windows here man
<phillw> aaas: I use Oracle VM under linux, sorry - I've never tried Windows :(
<jmarsden> I run Lubuntu in Virtualbox under Windows 7 at work and it is fine.  "complaints about unity" ?  Lubuntu does not include unity.
<aaas> yeah ...strange huh
<aaas> im trying again
<jmarsden> Please post the *exact* error message .
<aaas> took forever to boot
<aaas> now straight black
<aaas> it has enought ubuntu architecture..it now says "welcome to UBUNTU"
<aaas> but it was booting as "LUBUNTU"
<aaas> so its not a strech that there might be some word of unity somewhere
<jmarsden> aaas: Lubuntu is a flavour of Ubuntu.  What is your point?
<aaas> ubuntu has unity
<aaas> it says 'ubuntu'
<jmarsden> As one of its developers, I am pretty sure Unity is not included in Lubuntu 11.04 :)
<aaas> so its not unreasionable that it may have an error regarding unity
<aaas> im sure it's not
<aaas> but are you certain the word 'unity' is no where in the codebase?
<jmarsden> I could scan it, but it doesn't seem worth the time.  Can you provide the exact error message for me?
<aaas> sure..
<aaas> im trying to do an 'install' without doing it through live
<aaas> if it doesn't work..ill get the error
<aaas> ahh it was 'ubiquity'
<aaas> 'sorry the program ubiquity closed unexpectedly'
<aaas> this happens on win7
<aaas> 32bit
<aaas> and 64
<phillw> aaas: not my favourite thing :P
<aaas> with virtualbox
<aaas> newest version
<phillw> ubiq causes issues for lubuntu. a little too greedy for our target systems :(
<jmarsden> OK.  Ubiquity is the GUI installer program being used.  Wait... "newest version" as it a daily ISO of Lubuntu 11.10 Oneiric??
<aaas> no newest version of virtualbox
<aaas> im using 11.04 of lubuntu
<jmarsden> OK.  I have 4.0.12 at work and Lubuntu 11.04 from the official lubuntu-11.04.iso file.  Works for me.  How much RAM did you allocate to the Lubuntu VM?
<aaas> >256 <512
<aaas> and 1gb on the 64bit machine
<aaas> but i can try again
<aaas> sorry scratch that
<aaas> 256 on the 64bit machine
<jmarsden> OK.  384MB and up should be fine. 256MB or so causes known issues in the installer.
<aaas> ill try again
<jmarsden> I have 2GB allocated to mine... :)
<phillw> 256MB will not work :(
<aaas> is it jsut the install that has this limitation? can it run on 256
<jmarsden> Correct.  You should be able to run in 256MB once installed.
<aaas> trying now
<KM0201> your'e not installing 64bit are you?
<KM0201> that seems kinda pointless w/ only 256mb of ram
<aaas> i dont think so
<aaas> do they have a 64bit version?
<jmarsden> There is an unofficial 64bit ISO.  Read the /topic for a link to the GetLubuntu page...
<KM0201> aaas: but w/ only 256mb of ram, it tmakes very very little sense
<aaas> im pretty sure its 32bit
<KM0201> aaas: oh ok, well you said 256mb on a 64bit machine, a few minutes ago.. so i thought you wer elooking to install 64bit
<aaas> no 32bit on a 64bit machine
<jmarsden> aaas: Allocate your VM more RAM and retry the installation.
<aaas> but actually im installing on 32bit..that was only for a test
<aaas> its running...on a slow eee 1000h atom
<KM0201> why don't you just boot a live USB, rather than trying to do this in VM, on a machine w/ such limited resources?
<aaas> ok running 'live' brings me to 'welcome to ubuntu 11.04' command prompt it doesnt make it to the desktop
<KM0201> you can boot the live CD several times (to test, etc..)it's not like you have to install it.
<aaas> I have ~400 meg allocated
<aaas> (theres only 1gig on this netbook i think)
<KM0201> aaas: that system is just o limited (IMO) to reliably run two OS's... again, why not just boot a USB?
<KM0201> or cd
<aaas> no cd drive
<aaas> and i dont see how a usb would make things better
<KM0201> ok, then live usb.
<aaas> ah you mean as it own
<KM0201> uh, .. cuz you can boot the usb.. and running two OS's, is a lot harder on a system w/ limited ram, than running 1.
<jmarsden> aaas: Because you are then not running Windows underneath Lubuntu :)
<aaas> well i need windows at the same time
<KM0201> why?
<jmarsden> Then you need more RAM, or a lot of luck.
<aaas> access to acrobat
<aaas> im hoping for the later
<KM0201> aaas: ... you do realize Lubuntu has a PDF reader by default don't you?  it's called Evince..
<jmarsden> aaas: Run the Windows stuff on the other 64bit box and access it across the network?  rdesktop or whatever?
<aaas> i need acrobat features
<aaas> no this is for vacation
<KM0201> aaas: then install adobe acrobat reader for linux... it's not that difficult
<jmarsden> You need two OSes and special Acrobat features... for a vacation? :)
<KM0201> jmarsden: sure smells trollish.
<aaas> that supports portfolios, inking, editing, etc..
<aaas> long story but i could get into it if you want
<KM0201> aaas: naa, but i can tell you one thing, running 2 OS's, on a machine w/ specs that are that limited, is not going to be very successful.
<aaas> ok
<KM0201> fred flinstone didn't think he wouldn't have to push his car w/ his feet, if he put a porche engine in the front..
<KM0201> one thing for sure, it was harder to push.
<aaas> sorry i have to catch up to that analogy ;)
<aaas> looks like dual boot might be my only option
<KM0201> aaas: think about it.. :)
<KM0201> aaas: dual boot is your best option, yes.
<phillw> aaas: there are not too many pdf functions not available in linux now.
<phillw> I have a fully licensed (and expensive) one for the Mac, I never need it these days.
<aaas> phillw: well i need a good inking program...I use pdf annotator a lot
<aaas> i also use the portfolio feature of acrobat and its cleartext ocr
<jmarsden> phillw: "Not too many"?  All of these are free in Linux: pdf2dsc pdfatfi pdfetex pdfinfo pdflatex pdfopt pdftexi2dvi pdftoppm pdftotext pdf2ps pdfclose pdffonts pdfjadetex pdfnup pdfroff pdftoabw pdftops pdf90 pdfcrop pdfimages pdfjoin pdfopen pdftex pdftohtml pdftosrc
<aaas> i think he said 'not available'
<aaas> someone's getting defensive ;0
<jmarsden> Ah, I missed the second "not" :)
<phillw> aaas: have a quick read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575308 that was the fastest I could find for you.
<aaas> well i was thining more digital ink
 * phillw slaps jmarsden with a wet kipper :P
<aaas> i prefer two comptuers with windows and linux I don't have any limitations that way ;)
 * jmarsden grills the kipper and eats it for berakfast :)
<phillw> aaas: google is your friend, just use the + in front of requiremements... a quick one with digital link gave me http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-non-adobe-pdf-reader.htm I take a while to narrow things down :)
<aaas> it doesn't have digital ink
<aaas> its ok..pdf annotaor is great
<aaas> it jsut doesn't have autosave
<aaas> but i convinced the devs to implement it ;)
#lubuntu 2011-07-31
<Avenger> um, i am trying to install lubuntu with the mini.iso but after the whole mini installation, it's supposed that i should get to grub but my pc just stop responding when booting the hddd, its a pentium 3 with 128 mb... what can i do ?
<sagaci> are you sure you installed grub in the install
<me-1> hi....I am currently using Lubuntu 10.04 ....what should i expect from 11.04
<sagaci> me-1, updated lxde and generally newer base packages
<flossymike> I'm having a bit of an issue installing picasa on lubuntu. No matter how I try, when I launch it off the 'start' menu the machine locks hard such that I can't even get to another terminal. The locking happens after the initial loading page on the license page but without the license being displayed. Any thoughts appreciated
<m1d4s> i have a strange gap on the buttom and on the right of my lxterminal (how can i fix it?)
<m1d4s> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/7286/20110731162657641x409sc.png
<natr> hey guys an gals - got a very strange behaviour here...
<natr> among other things I had a VLC player window open with a video on pause, when I signed off from my user account some hours ago after a busy working session.
<natr> now that window is there again when I log back in
<natr> and not only in my account - others now also enjoy the pleasure, though the window and process clearly still belong to uzz...
<natr> in my user account I even have sound functional and I can resume watching the film
<natr> next strange thing is, that <code>ps</code> shows on the command line that vlc claims to have the video file open that I was watching before that file it is showing now...
<phillw> bug 818869
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 818869 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Application menu not displayed when panel in top positition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818869
<phillw> gilir: the daily builds are not appearing at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ Is there a gremlin at work?
<gilir> phillw, No, I don't know why it's not updated since 07/25 :/
<phillw> okies.
<aauthor> Hey everyone, I just did a fresh install of lubuntu.  The only thing not working right now is the sound.
<aauthor> But I can't even find the sound/alsa mixer.  Should it be under system tools or preferences?
<natr> there should be an icon in the taskbar
<bioterror> really
<KM0201> an icon for that?
<natr> um - was a late response to aauthor ... ;-)
<o11o1oo1> hi there, anybody around?
<o11o1oo1> i just booted the minimal 11.04 lububuntu install, but it went straight to a console
<KM0201> o11o1oo1: yeah, thats what it does.
<KM0201> you boot the mini ISO, install Ubuntu, then you install Lubuntu on top of hte mini ISO.
<KM0201> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp
<o11o1oo1> na its not the miniiso
<o11o1oo1> its the low mem one, i think
<o11o1oo1> 680mb
<o11o1oo1> but ill look into your link, thanks
<KM0201> o11o1oo1: low mem one?... alternate install cd?
<Unit193> This one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/11.04MinimalDiskSpace
<KM0201> hmm, never saw that one
<o11o1oo1> i think its this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<o11o1oo1> i wait
<o11o1oo1> i just saw the name of the image is "min disk space"
<KM0201> o11o1oo1: i think you should still have a functioning OS though, not getting kicked to a CLI.
<Unit193> Can you run    df -h   in the terminal?
<o11o1oo1> KM0201: i was in the process of installing, i havent partintioned my drive or anything
<o11o1oo1> Unit193: yes, looks like tmpfs stuff
<Unit193> Can you copy the line that says Mounted on /
<o11o1oo1> boot, choose language, next was console
<o11o1oo1> sry, im rebooting again, it said something about aufs i think
<Unit193> Ok, now I understand where exactly it had the error. Did you check the MD5sum?
<KM0201> ic, ithought he got installed.
<o11o1oo1> lol, i think the probem might have been: selecting language with enter, might have sent enter twice, default option is "try lubuntu without installing"
<o11o1oo1> im trying the option "install lubuntu" now, sorry about that
<o11o1oo1> lets see if my beloved installer shows up
<o11o1oo1> hm, no expert option
<Unit193> That option isn't on that CD (The LiveCD is what you have)
<o11o1oo1> ok, which iso is the one, where i install ubuntu minimal (like only shell and network) and then pull the lubuntu parts via adb?
<o11o1oo1> im pretty sure i got the one from the bottom of http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/11.04/
<Unit193> What's your RAM?
<KM0201> hmm
<Unit193> That's for low HDD, not low RAM
<Unit193> This is what you're looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#11.04%2032%20Bit
<o11o1oo1> actually i have plenty of both, but i wanted to install as little as possible
<Unit193> Ah! The normal CD installs just as much as that one does, the change was to the installers requirements
<o11o1oo1> weird though that the link on lafibre.info is actually the livecd
<o11o1oo1> now i got a graphical installer, i guess im fine with that
<KM0201> how do i set Lubuntu to auto-login?
<Unit193> KM0201: It's in the FAQs  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<KM0201> thanks
<KM0201> Unit193: do you know why ntfs-config wouldn't work in lxde?
<KM0201> nevermind, terminal just spit out a ton of junk when it didn't start... i'll just do it CLI.
<Unit193> You could just use ntfs-3g
<KM0201> hmm, i didn't know about that tool.
<KM0201> will that assist me in automounting an ntfs partition?
<Unit193> Use !fstab
<KM0201> yeah, i think fstab is gonna do it.
<aaas> im trying to configure nomachine with lubuntu... what is the command you would use to start the xserver?  found a doc that says startlxde, but I don't have this?
<Unit193> startlubuntu should do it
<aaas> yep that did it thanks unit193
<Unit193> Sure! Glad you got NoMachine working!
#lubuntu 2012-07-23
<Hganavak> Just downloading the ISO for Lubuntu, anyone know if it works with Wubi?
<Unit193> Wouldn't say anything really works well with Wubi.
<Hganavak> Been using Wubi fine for last couple of years Unit193, why do you say that? Assuming I'm content with the overhead
<holstein> you can always install ubuntu with wubi and install LXDE
<holstein> it should work as wubi works
<Unit193> But I'd guess Lubuntu works as well with it as Ubuntu.
<holstein> should.. in theory..
<philballew> Unit193, Maybe its just nothing works well with ntfs
<Unit193> Try NTFS-3g, it's not so bad.
<vltra> hello everyone
<Phiscribe> hiya
<vltra> ^_^
<vltra> could anyone point me in the right direction? I am new to ubuntu and i would like to learn how to use the "terminal". Any ideas as to where i can find resources (besides doing a google search)?
<Phiscribe> whata ya wont to accomplish at the terminal or just want some basics?
<vltra> I would like to be able to manage my settings, install & remove programs... disable guest account... and eventually learn about how to create my own drivers for e.g. printers...
<Phiscribe> well i know what you said, but i think some google fu is needed, making DRIVERS for printers? yikes, ill say the man command is your friend, you type man <program> like man ls or man apt   to see the help manual for that program, gack to google....  https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&safe=off&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=linux%20command%20line%20guide&oq=&g
<Phiscribe> s_l=&pbx=1&fp=3a50ef9c1ec22192&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1920&bih=961
<vltra> sweet!! This is a good start!!! THANKS!!!!
<vltra> have you ever heard of backtrack?
<vltra> i tried using it... as the newbie I am ... and I failed miserably... i didn't even know how to install flash through the terminal
<Phiscribe> eh well, backtrack is a whole distro, like ubuntu, its goal is to be a penetration testing platoform (security) as for installing flash thru the terminal, i suppose you could, but which version? the offical one that is closed, or some of the gui replacements?  i just use the gui isntaller like synamptic packatge manager to search for stuff, though i can use apt-get just fine, if you go with
<Phiscribe> the closed flash from adobe, youll have to most likely go to adobe's site and follow the instructins
<Phiscribe> are you using lubuntu now?
<vltra> i am using ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Phiscribe> if you got zero command line experience, (terminal) well its gonna be a learning curve, sometimes using the gui along side can be helpful
<vltra> the backtrack i was using previously was kde edition backtrack r5
<vltra> good advice
<Phiscribe> ah well this channel is for lubuntu 12.04, (though basicaly it is ubuntu with lxde) but maybe the channel #linuxbeginners would be a good place for you, (though its not heavily populated)
<vltra> ok... i will give it a try!
<Phiscribe> wait thats #linuxbeginner   not with the s on the end
<vltra> ^_^ cool!!
<vltra> Phiscribe, thank you for all your help!
<vltra> cheers,
<Phiscribe> gl
<peto1> hi
<peto1> my nick
<peto1> ah
<peto1> didnt know somebody would be using my nick
<peto1> anyway
<peto1> my vlc doesn't show  me video, it gave me a problem saying required resolution is different something like that
<peto1> any idea?
<nutsackker> how long does lubuntu take to install???
<bioterror> ~20 mins
<nutsackker> im using a 1.8ghz, 512mb ram (2gb swap), and 80hdd
<bioterror> gotta write that down to my memos
<Phiscribe> i have only black shorts, write that in there too!
<SAKKED> how can i see my lubuntu version number?
<Unit193> lsb_release -a
<kanliot> can you find system profile and benchmark
<kanliot> or what unit said SAKKED
<SAKKED> aa
<SAKKED> ok
<SAKKED> found that system profiler and benchmark
<SAKKED> says ubuntu 12.04
<SAKKED> strange
<SAKKED> i thought it would say Lubuntu
<SAKKED> but it says Ubuntu X-D
<kanliot> yeah that's normal
<kanliot> what version u running?
<SAKKED> 12.04
<kanliot> good
<Zachster1996> Hello
<Zachster1996> Will installing lubuntu from wubi wipe youre hard drive
<Unit193> Not that I know of, but I'd highly recommend you to dualboot rather than try wubi.
<Zachster1996> I just want to try it out without using a live cd
<Zachster1996> Hello
<Zachster1996> Brb
<Zachster1996> Does anyone know how to install linksys ae1000 on lubuntu
<LordOfTime> is that a wifi dongle or something
<Zachster1996> Huh
<Zachster1996> Its a wireless adapter
<Zachster1996> How do u install ndis wrapper w/out internet
<kanliot>  it's a pain, but if you know linux a little bit, you can download the package and install it manually with a usb key
<Unit193> Either apt-offline, or !offline.
<JohnMatt> I have a quick question about the install. The download page refers to 700 MB. Is that RAM or drive space?
<Unit193> That's the ISO size for download.  (lagging a bit here, just a sec)
<JohnMatt> Understood. The line ends with, "... try the alternate installer to install on computers with less RAM." That's the part that confused me.
<Unit193> Yes, the alternate can do with less ram than desktop CDs.
<JohnMatt> Ok. So the "less RAM" reference has nothing to do with 700 MB.
<Unit193> Exactly.
<JohnMatt> Got it. Thanks very much.
<Hganavak> Can someone explain to me the difference between the package installer, package manager, and software center?
<Unit193> Where do you see the menu items?  Installer/manager kind of sound like "Update manager" and synaptic, while Software Center is just the pretty UI for installing stuff.
<Hganavak> They're all under system tools, Gdebi, Synaptic and Software center respectively
<Unit193> Ah, gdebi is more for installing deb files, though that's not recommended.
<Hganavak> Does Lubuntu not come with any screen clipping tools?
<Unit193> Meaning screenshot?  Printscreen takes a pic and puts it in /home/user using scrot cli tool
<Hganavak> Basically, but as in you select the desired region of your screen Unit193; not just a picture of the entire screen - every distro I've used has come pre-installed with one
<Unit193> There is one, just no GUI for this current one.
<Unit193> -s, --select              interactively choose a window or rectangle with the mouse
<Hganavak> Okay, sorry what's the command? It's not printscreen
<Unit193> That should put a screenshot in your /home/user/, but open a terminal and type  scrot --help
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/scrot
<Unit193> That too.
<Hganavak> Sweet cheers
<Unit193> If you'd rather use a GUI, you can install one of the many other tools that have one as well.
<Turtle32422> Sorry for probably very simple question, I'm new to lubuntu using the xbmc OS, how can I change the default settings that turn off the monitor and/or computer after X inactivity.
<Turtle32422> If that was unclear, my laptop is shutting down after just a few minutes of inactivity, I'm not sure if its directly a setting or if the monitor turns off and as a result the computer shuts down (the only display is the HDMI out)
<Unit193> "Lubuntu using the XBMC OS"?  And there should be the xfce4-power-manager installed to configure that, you can open a terminal and paste xfce4-power-manager-settings to directly open it.
<Turtle32422> I guess technically "XBMCbuntu" : http://xbmc.org/about/ Its basically media player software, one of the distributions includes lubuntu as the OS for a home theater PC. I appreciate the help, new to *nix
<Turtle32422> do i need to run this as root?
<Turtle32422> nvm, its saying I should "sudo apt-get xxxx"
<Unit193> Well, do they have a support channel?  That's installed by default in newer versions of Lubuntu at least.
<Turtle32422> is that > lubuntu 11.10
<Turtle32422> i can look more for a support channel, thanks for your time
<Turtle32422> yeah I guess that wasn't the power manager, it said it wasn't running and gave me the error "gtk-warning **:unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap"
#lubuntu 2012-07-24
<silverarrow> hi
<rawfodog> test
<Unit193> Worked.
<Samanagh> I must say, I've been using Lubuntu for 24 hours now and I'm extremely impressed! :o
<Unit193> Great, I'll be reinstalling soon as well.
<rawfodog> lol thanks Unit193
<Samanagh> Hmm, doesn't come with any audio settings manager though? That's a little too minimalist imo
<Unit193> Open terminal, type alsamixer.
<Samanagh> lolol that's badass
<Unit193> It's handy, they were looking to see if it's an option to make a launcher in the menu to open that in terminal directly, but based on not knowing what terminal to use by default, or not knowing what the user had set, didn't make it. (IIRC)
<Samanagh> Mhmm, right clicking on the sound icon and selecting Volume control brought up a rather unhelpful message mentioning alsamixer and pavucontrol
<Samanagh> Anyway, sounds still not working so I'll try a restart
<Samanagh> Okay.. One last question for now...
<Samanagh> I'm playing YouTube videos... and everything appears to have a blue tinge?
<Samanagh> Everyone looks like an avatar? o_o
<Unit193> Disable hw accel.
<Samanagh> You're a hero Unit193
<Unit193> Hah, glad I could help.
<Samanagh> Does Dropbox work with Lubuntu?
<Unit193> Not in the same way as Ubuntu, but yes it does.
<Samanagh> Doesn't seem to integrate with PCMan? As in there's no dropbox option when I right click files
<Samanagh> So I cant get public links for files etc?
<Unit193> You can but only from the site.
<Samanagh> If I were PCMan's father I'd be dissapoint.
<Phiscribe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/49531/how-can-i-integrate-dropbox-with-pcmanfm    dunno if that works, but i dont mind bieng a google bot as im bored senseless scanning photos
<Unit193> Haha.
<Unit193> And it's more that there's no plugin yet rather than something missing from Pcmanfm.
<Samanagh> What's the default shortcut to open with uhhh... I don't wanna say start menu, on Lubuntu?
<Unit193> Ctrl+esc, iirc.   You can check for more in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<Samanagh> Why not Ctrl+F7
<Samanagh> That's slightly more awkward to reach..
<Unit193> This is more of a traditional keybind.
<Samanagh> What's wrong with the magical meta key?
<Unit193> It conflicted with other keys, but you can add/readd that in.
<ariel__> hi
<ariel__> how do i change the settings for function keys
<Unit193> Well.... Guess I have to step up my speed to lightning...
<bioterror> you might then catch this little mermaid
<muhammed> lubuntu 12.04 is freeze on my toshiba satellite r630, sometimes. How can i correct it?
<petoo> he is also experiencing same problem
<kanliot> petoo do you have the problem?
<kanliot> check your pc for apt-xapian-insdex
<petoo> yea, the same problem
<kanliot> apt-xapian-index
<petoo> what's that?
<kanliot> it's a package you might have installed
<petoo> how do I check this?
<holstein> you can always search in the pacakge manager of your choice
<petoo> though I have been using ubuntu for past ~2 years , I don't know
<kanliot> sudo dpkg -l |grep xapian
<petoo> oh
<kanliot> you can search for it in synaptic
<kanliot> actually
<petoo> so I should remove it , ?
<kanliot> just look at synaptic, if you have quick search
<kanliot> i think that works, not 100% sure
<kanliot> !bug 655831
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 655831 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index bogs down system" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655831
<petoo> I have graphics problem too
<holstein> i had a satellite... it was a graphics problem.. i always just forced the vesa driver
<petoo> at first it works smoothly , but sometimes later , don't know what happens , then while scrolling page , I see that effect
<petoo> like I don't have graphics driver
<petoo> vesa ok
<petoo> so should I run xconfgure?
<petoo> xconfigure*
<holstein> you can.. if it works for you
<petoo> I don't remember that command
<holstein> i typically grab a puppy live CD or knoppix, and get the desktop as i want it, and then grab the xorg.conf from there
<petoo> oh , great
<holstein> i might tweak a bit afterward
<petoo> I am experiencing graphics problem since I switched to lubuntu
<holstein> petoo: from whatZ?
<holstein> what*
<petoo> before that I was using ubuntu 8.04
<holstein> well, it has nothing to do with lubuntu.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<petoo> everybody here suggested I should get 12.04, but I have very old computer
<holstein> the differences are, the newer kernel
<petoo> yes
<petoo> I think its lxde
<petoo> that's causing problem
<holstein> its an 8.04 vs 12.04 issue.. not LXDE vs gnome
<holstein> petoo: install a different environment to confirm that
<petoo> yea , will that too. in ubuntu hardy I had installed KDE , XFCE as well
<petoo> so I was using all three of them
<petoo> wanted to know what lxde was like , because it was promisiing me lower memory requirements I chose lubuntu
<holstein> install XFCE and confirm that the issue is LXDE
<petoo> and I am impressed that my old computer can run eclipse indigo
<holstein> i think you'll find that it is kernel/kernel module related.. either something pulled out of the kernel you need, or something that is not compatible
<petoo> I hope kanliot 's suggestion works
<petoo> oh hell, kernel related .
<petoo> I can't afford to do that
<holstein> afford?
<holstein> its free...
<petoo> i can't spend my energy on that
<holstein> petoo: i would also try 10.04 live.. i run 10.04 on lots of machines
<petoo> I want an OS which doesnt consume much RAM , can run my java tools, yet it won't be termed as minimal OS
<holstein> petoo: support for all devices cant stay in the kernel... it would be too large.. this is a likely cause for your issue
<petoo> I run a lot of other things , and use it for experimentation
<petoo> holstein: what's your guess? what is causing this problem?
<holstein> petoo: its not the OS that is the issue.. its the hardware is a bit outdated.. you might need to add support for it into a modern kernel, or run an ealier version
<holstein> petoo: the graphics driver support, or lack there of
<holstein> petoo: the kernel
<holstein> petoo: the machine is older, and thats fine, but, if it was working fine in 8.04, that is the difference that am proposing would cause the issue
<holstein> petoo: there is nothing wrong with your hardware, nor the kernel... not the operating system.. there is just likely not "out of the box" support for it at this stage
<petoo> It was slow, the Hardy, and several new softwares or say which were available to everybody but not me
<petoo> like chrome browser
<petoo> skype
<holstein> petoo: its not supported any longer.. 8.04
<holstein> petoo: its EOL...
<holstein> 10.04 is still supported... and you can get 12.04 working
<petoo> that's why I can't go back to 8.04 , I haven't formatted it yet , I am backing up my all data , and will take time
<petoo> just for one year isnt it?
<holstein> petoo: im not suggesting you do
<petoo> upto 2013 right?
<holstein> petoo: for the desktop
<petoo> I want LTS version
<holstein> petoo: 10.04 *is* lts
<petoo> Pangoline seemed promising
<kanliot> 10.04 is a bad choice unless you are forced into it
<holstein> petoo: it is promising.. you'll just need to ass support for your deivce
<petoo> but it won't be supported after 2013 holstein
<petoo> I ll *ASS* support holstein  :p
<petoo> j/k
<holstein> ?
<petoo> your typo holstein
<petoo> read your message
<holstein> add*
<holstein> add support
<petoo> :D
<petoo> I am already thinking about new machine , but won't trash away my old machine
<petoo> it has been with me since 2003
<petoo> a P4 machine with 40 GB ram
<holstein> enjoy!
<kanliot> 40MB?
<petoo> GB
<petoo> oops
<petoo> r0 GB HDD
<petoo> 40*
<petoo> damn my typos
<kanliot> if you figure out your problems, please document them
<petoo> do I need to send it to lubuntu?
<kanliot> i donno
<kanliot> depends
<petoo> do you all use lubuntu?
<petoo> ok bye
<petoo> thanks for your help
<dove_g> how to install MS core fonts to lubuntu 12
<dove_g> i need times new roman
<kanliot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<kanliot> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<dove_g> ok i found here
<dove_g>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<dove_g> anyway it fdoesn't work in MS word 2003
<dove_g> but it works in abiword :)
<kanliot> maybe you need to install them in wine also?
<kanliot>  i donno
<dove_g> me neither :)
<dove_g> anyway, good idea :)
<dove_g> let me check
<dove_g> i do not need MS office, but i need to correct some word files and send them back
<dove_g> yep
<dove_g> in windows/fonts there is no timesd new roman :)
<kanliot> huh you might use libreoffice
<kanliot> abiword kind of sucks
<dove_g> yes, abiword sucks
<dove_g> anyway, you can't format in libre office and then reopen in MS office
<dove_g> it's kinda messy
<kanliot> are you sure, i'm pretty sure you can export or something
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> or you can just run office under wine
<kanliot> works ok
<dove_g> i do have office
<dove_g> in wine
<dove_g> but there is no times new roman font
<kanliot> k
<dove_g> try restarting, brb
<dove_g> nice
<dove_g> reboot has helped :)
<dove_g> actually wine use /windows/fonts and all fonts from /usr/share/fonts
<kanliot> wow
<kanliot> i wonder if it was wine or ubuntu?  which caused the problem
<UltraMC> Evening. Whats the easiest way of migrating from Debian to Lubuntu? Is it possible to upgrade it?
<kanliot> move home to a /home partition UltraMC
<UltraMC> Is "home partition" a command or I need type something in place of "partition"?
<kanliot> !move home
<UltraMC> And? :)
<kanliot> umentation
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<kanliot> it's actually not that easy
<UltraMC> dang it
<kanliot> IMHO doing a full backup to another drive is easier
<UltraMC> kanliot: after partitioning I will have to install all software again on the Lubuntu? I mean Java, APACHE etc
<kanliot> just backup everthing in home, including hidden
<UltraMC> (its for webserver)
<kanliot> yeah
<UltraMC> hmm
<kanliot> there probably is a way to add ubuntu packages to debian, i just donno hwo
<UltraMC> Theoretical question: What is going to happen if I run 2 systems and every one will have mysql enabled? I bet one will use up my port, and second will be unresponsive.
<UltraMC> kanliot: Well the problem is that ubuntu IS a debian, just older. So I have to downgrade it really
<kanliot> some people here
<kanliot> export a list of packages
<kanliot> so they can reinstall them all
<kanliot> if you like servers, i'd run debian
<silverarrow> does anyone know how  to fix screen settings in lubuntu?
<kanliot> that's too vague
<UltraMC> kanliot: thank you for help
<silverarrow> my screen goes dormant after a few minutes, and I can`t find the settings that makes a difference
<DimoShake> ho trovato un errore grafico su lubuntu 12.04
<silverarrow> The settings in "power manager" seems to be only for battery mode
<DimoShake> se ho aperto un video su youtube, e se ho il terminale aperto, all'interno del terminale si vede il video
<silverarrow> DimoShake, if I only spoke italia
<silverarrow> italian*
<kanliot> silverarrow, either in screensaver or power  manager, i donno
<silverarrow> nothing in power manager at least
<DimoShake> i can speak english
<DimoShake> i find a bug in lubuntu 12.04.. i think
<DimoShake> if i have open a video in youtube and if i have open a terminal, i can see the video in the terminal
<kanliot> DimoShake, you should file a bug against the graphics drivers you have
<DimoShake> i have a nvidia geforce 9300m gs
<silverarrow> kanliot, fund something under screensaver, might be it
<silverarrow> DimoShake, it might be a gecko bug
<silverarrow> or rather some other plugin bug
<silverarrow> in firefox flash video replacer works only as stand alone
<silverarrow> regular adobe is not for ppc
<silverarrow> Gnash works in midori, but not at all in firefox
<silverarrow> kanliot, it can`t be graphics driver can it?
<kanliot> for you or for him?
<kanliot> i kind of doubt it
<kanliot> probably just firefox and gnash
<silverarrow> for him really, but I am having trouble with ppc
<silverarrow> is the older adobe versions for powerpc still available ?
<kanliot> donno
<TeeAl> how do I change leafpad's default encoding / codeset?
<kanliot> use gedit?
<kanliot> teeal
<TeeAl> okay, I have gedit installed. how do I set the default encoding there?
<Shogoot> hi. anyone that has experience with win7 and remote desktoping into lubuntu qith nxfree? im trying to figure it out :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/50503/why-do-i-get-unity-instead-of-classic-when-using-nx
<Shogoot> i get this error with a blank screen
<Unit193> Not tried any NX for a while, but I'd recommend vnc over ssh if it's not local.
<Shogoot> its local
<kanliot> so you need to save a new text file with 8859-something?
<kanliot> either save as
<kanliot> or open
<kanliot> yes?
<kanliot> i think there's a config in nx, go to the environment tab?
<Shogoot> well i dont quite understand why it fails, but yes enviroment tab is open :)
<Shogoot> i thnk nx cant handle the desktop lxde... and i shuld use nx with some session parameters
<kanliot> you might try connecting to lightdm  but i'm just guessing Shogoot
<Shogoot> Ive tried so many thing now....
<kanliot> did you try startlubuntu?
<Shogoot> the thing is... i want to connect to my lubuntu box from my win7 on the same network. If any of you got experience qith this and get it ti work i would love you to help me :)
<Shogoot> kanliot, what is that? startlubuntu?
<kanliot> something i found when i googled "lxde nx"
<kanliot> sorry i can't help more
<TeeAl> okay, moar trouble. I checked the autologin feature, did a reboot and now I'm basically locked out of my account. when I login with the right password, the screen flashes into terminal and then goes back to the login screen.
<kanliot> teeal can you login to openbox?
<kanliot> there's an option to choose session
<kanliot> on the lightdm screen
<TeeAl> NVM, restored snapshot. all hail vbox. :D
<kanliot> yeah sounds good :)
<jeffrey> hey
<psilo23> hmmm i just installed lubuntu 12.04 but i cant find the System Settings as i could before at the Preferences menu
<psilo23> anyone know where ti find them ? i want to change the monitor settings for my second screen i connected to my laptop
<psilo23> i always changed the settings from inside there, to put it left of the screen of my laptop, now i cant change the positions of the screens
<bioterror> how did you install your system?
<bioterror> there should be these applications
<psilo23> how i installed ? just from usb as i always do
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> there should be probably application called lxrandr
<psilo23> yeah xrandr there is but i dont understand where the confiuguration screen of lubuntu went to
<psilo23> where u could just change any settings etc
<bioterror> notice the l at the begin of the word
<psilo23> and lxrandr doesnt let me change the position
<psilo23> i already found it in the menu
<psilo23> it just lets me turn on the sreen and set the resolution
<psilo23> but it doesnt let me change the position so both of my screen show the same thing
<psilo23> i want to extend my desktop to the second screen
<kanliot> maybe you had amd drivers installed before?
<psilo23> nahh, before i could just go to System Settings and get like a configuration menu where i would choose display options
<psilo23> and there i could change those settings
<psilo23> but now i dont even see that system settings  anymore
<kanliot> if you installed drivers you would have a new control panel for graphics
<psilo23> hmmm
<psilo23> but as far as i know there are no linux drivers for this laptop
<psilo23> lol
<psilo23> everything just worked
<psilo23> arandr did the trick for me ;)
<Dice-Man> hi folks
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Dice-Man> i've a gt 610 graphic card i want to boot on the live cd
<Dice-Man> but it doesn't
<Dice-Man> the screen is totally bad after loading
<Dice-Man> which option to put to load generic drivers ?
<Dice-Man> *boot option
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dice-Man> okay i'll check it out thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing, rest are at....
<Unit193> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<Dice-Man> !quietsplash
<Dice-Man> well
<Dice-Man> if someone could clear what quiet splash is i would be grateful
<Unit193> That's what gives you the boot splash screen, remove that to see what's going on.
<Dice-Man> Unit193: okay
<pkrforlife> slt!
<pkrforlife> j'ai besoin d'un renseignement s'il vous plait!
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<silverarrow> is anyone booted in lubuntu right now?
<silverarrow> I have messed up settings in mplayer
<silverarrow> anyone at all?
<silverarrow> I cannot get back to where I was before I started
<silverarrow> hi dove_g
<silverarrow> so noone?
<dove_g> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> are you booted in lubuntu?
<dove_g> yes
<silverarrow> could you do me a favor and open mplayer
<silverarrow> then open preferances
<dove_g> don't use mplayer
<dove_g> i removec
<dove_g> i removed
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I messed with something and cannot make it go full screen again
<silverarrow> hi szczur
<dove_g> click F :)
<dove_g> or install vlc
<szczur> hi silverarrow :)
<silverarrow> I  have tried full sceen and f
<dove_g> install vlc?
<silverarrow> are you booted in lubuntu szczur ?
<silverarrow> I have vlc, it is sort of messed up too
<dove_g> did you try to remove all config?
<szczur> uhm, nope. I'm using arch linux
<silverarrow> oh I see
<szczur> but what's the problem?
<silverarrow> dove_g: no, but I suppose some of the config is a must, and was there by default?
<silverarrow> I have messed up settings in mplayer,
<dove_g>  ~/.mplayer/
<dove_g> delete all this files
<silverarrow> and cannot make it play in full screen anymore
<dove_g> when you rerun I think it will be recreated
<silverarrow> oh
<dove_g> i don't like mplayer because lacks in subtitle support
<silverarrow> some subtitles work though?
<dove_g> special characters
<dove_g> donest support i think diff charset
<dove_g> anyway, vlc is more advanced
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe
<silverarrow> I really like the gecko mplayer setup though
<silverarrow> and flash video replacer in firefox, which work with mplayer
<dove_g> ok nice
<dove_g> must go to sllep
<dove_g> sllee
<dove_g> eh
<dove_g> gn
<silverarrow> good night
<silverarrow> lubuntu is giving  me lots of error messages
<silverarrow> worrying
#lubuntu 2012-07-25
<ridcully1st_> Hello everyone. I have a some problems setting up scim to write chinese on lbuntu 12.04
<ridcully1st_> I istalled scim and scim-pinyin and I get the scim steup  window and the icon in taskbar  but when I want to trigger (cntrl+ space)  nothing happens
<ridcully1st_> has someone a tip what todo
<ridcully1st_> Hello, could someone help me with scim
<peazipHelp> hi all, I am trying to use Peazip with lubuntu 12.04. It installs fine, but when i run it, it complains it does not have libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
<peazipHelp> i did a locate and i found it at: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0. is there a way i can find out where it is looked?
<peazipHelp> looking?
<peazipHelp> that way i can setup a symlink?
<psilo23> so, i finally upgraded to lubuntu 12.04 but whats the difference with 11.10, i dont see any ifference except the software center hehehe
<bioterror> LXDM replaced with LightDM and Lubuntu finally supports multiple users
<bioterror> like using same computer at the same time
<Unit193> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Unit193> Awwwh, crap, wrong one.
<psilo23> okay i dont use that but alright
<bioterror> unit :D
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu  (Hay, it redirects there, I was very close)
<bioterror> you can now quiet yourself for that mistake
<psilo23> well i learned one thing from that site u gave me, lubuntu is not lts, didnt know that one
<semitones> hey you guys
<SAKKED> bioterror: i thought this 12.04 is still LxDM
<Unit193> Nope, Lightdm.
<SAKKED> ok
<bioterror> change was succesful if people thinks that ;)
<Unit193> If you upgraded, you may still have LXDM if that's the one you selected.
<Shogoot> hi guys. any of you dare to help me get a green icon on the firewall thingy in AZURE? im working from a lubuntu OS :)
<bioterror> fix your router
<Unit193> !crosspost | Shogoot
<ubottu> Shogoot: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<SAKKED> how can i disable workspaces?
<Shogoot> -1 to bioterror for not helping at all :P
<bioterror> SAKKED, for example from ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> you change workspaces to 1
<bioterror> or was it Openbox with the capital O
<bioterror> ;)
<Shogoot> SAKKED, right click one of the desktops in the taskbar and look in the "desktoppager " option
<bioterror> Shogoot, I have quite low intentions to help people to warez stuff
<SAKKED> aaaa
<SAKKED> ok
<bioterror> but make port forward
<SAKKED> i just clicked and changed it
<SAKKED> pretty easy
<SAKKED> im using LXDM
<SAKKED> atm
<SAKKED> looks pretty nice
<SAKKED> i like this moore than the original
<Shogoot> whatever sakked you just do your no-helpfull thing
<Shogoot> sorry menat bioterror xD
<Shogoot> meant*
<Shogoot> Think i got it right now :)
<Shogoot> Another question. Is it possible to share folders from lubuntu with a win7 machine on the same network?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Shogoot> Is taht using samba, ans straight forward?
<Unit193> Well you can rsync, scp, sshfs, and samba (think SSHFS would work, but may well not)
<Unit193> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Shogoot> so samba has the msot support from microsoft?
<Unit193> Yep.
<hal14450> i wouldn't exactly say it's supported
<Unit193> Works the best with rather.
<Shogoot> was it not possible to right click a folder and "share it?"
<Shogoot> or is that ubuntu only?
<hal14450> Unit193, agreed it's probably the best option
<Shogoot> rather? what is that?
<Unit193> Shogoot: Not that I know of.
<Unit193> hal14450: Yeah, that's how I read the question, thanks.
<hal14450> Unit193, sorry if that came off as confrontational it just reminded me of a talk i attended at a linux conference
<Unit193> Na, it's great.
<hal14450> Jeremy Allison gave the talk I saw and he did mention how difficult it was at the time to keep samba working but you're right they do a good job of it
<hal14450> sshfs works best for my needs but that's mainly due to being lazy about running anything else when ssh can do what i want
<Unit193> scp is great for a couple files, and rsync is great for backup along with larger amounts.
<bioterror> and samba is great for the ease of doing HTPC shares, I find it even easier than NFS ;)
<hal14450> rsync is my tool of choice for anything larger than a few files otherwise i generally use mc
<bioterror> and there's not huge difference in speed between samba and nfs than what it's like between samba and scp
<Unit193> bioterror: Yep, only time I ever used NFS was on XP. :P  (Not with a linux box either)
<hal14450> i gave up on NFS as it isn't as kind when the wifi connection drops as sshfs is
<hal14450> as far as htpc goes mine recently overheated :(
<Shogoot> So help me a bit here. I managed to get access to my lubuntumachine that has a folde ri shared... its visible from win7
<hal14450> it was ~11yrs old so it's doubtful i'll want to fix it
<Shogoot> what i cant get to work is the ctrl-x to move a file from the folder to win7
<Shogoot> even i have given write/read in the samba
<Shogoot> must i chmod the folder?
<Unit193> Well it is in fact another user trying to edit files.
<Dice-Man> hi
<Dice-Man> i've installed ssh
<Dice-Man> but it doesn't run at system startup
<Dice-Man> i'm forced to pass by command line shell
<hal14450> lsof -i |grep ssh says?
<Dice-Man> at present moment i've make a sudo service ssh start
<Dice-Man> so the service is up and running
<Dice-Man> it says nothing
<Dice-Man> are there any way to edit the init script ?
<Dice-Man> and therefore launch ssh early ?
<hal14450> it should run at boot time if you've set it properly
<hal14450> you won't get anything from that command unless you run it as sudo sorry
<Dice-Man> there are no clues to start ssh at startup ??
<hal14450> i'm actually having a bit of a brain fart as to what file to edit to make sure it runs at startup
<Dice-Man> it was automatically configurated before
<hal14450> /etc/default/<something> was my first guess
<hal14450> this is what i get for not using it and thus losing it knowledge wise
<Unit193> What package exactly did you install?
<hal14450> perhaps it's just in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Dice-Man> Unit193: openssh-server
<Dice-Man> with apt-get
<VanKush> hello folks, please how can I configure which x session will be assumed by default?
<VanKush> after I installed lubunu-desktop meta package in Precise, my KDM got flooded with 10+ openbox related entries, and Gnome-session (stressing that I have no gnome installed) was set default
<VanKush> so if I do not select kde or lxde session manually, I hit an error anytime I log on
<Unit193> That's not normal at all, and Lubuntu is the normal session.
<VanKush> I would suppose so as well
<VanKush> yet my priority is to select KDE Plasma session as default again
<Dice-Man> Unit193: ping ?
<Dice-Man> update-rc.d doesn't run :(
<bkm> I mouse-dragged a terminal window so that the bar was behind lxpanel. would there have been a way to get to it without killing lxpanel (which is what i did)?
<Unit193> Alt+tab to it and then alt+space m  for move
<Unit193> Dice-Man: "Doesn't run"?
<Dice-Man> doesn't work
<Dice-Man> :)
<Dice-Man> sorry my english
<Unit193> !dontwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Unit193> sudo update-rc.d ssh enable   or something like that.
<Dice-Man> okay i see
<Dice-Man> update-rc.d ssh defaults
<Dice-Man> then reboot
<Dice-Man> ssh doesn't start automatically
<Dice-Man> always forced to start it with sudo service ssh start
<Unit193> Did you ever try    sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server    ?
<Dice-Man> well no
<Dice-Man> i'm trying sudo apt-get install ssh
<Dice-Man> it contains the server and the client
<Dice-Man> maybe the installation do the right scripts for auto start ?
<Unit193> openssh-server did it for me.
<Dice-Man> i'm trying dpk reconfigure...
<Dice-Man> doesn't work :(
#lubuntu 2012-07-26
<bkm> Unit193: thx! not that i will remember, but it _is_ possible!
<TurtleRr> New to *nix, but basically I'd like to completely erase a hard drive (plugged into an external enclosure) including "removing the GPT partition table"
<TurtleRr> the drives are seagate 3TB drives, and are only seen as ~780gb when I run partitionmanager
<holstein> i would use a gparted live CD.. or gparted from an ubuntu live CD.. unless you want it zero'd for some reason
<TurtleRr> is there a hardware limitation possibly with the enclosure?
<TurtleRr> I pulled it out of an external 1.5TB drive, so showing 800gb seems funny
<TurtleRr> holstein: I can't do it from within lubuntu?
<holstein> TurtleRr: i use a live CD.. could be a lubuntu live CD
<holstein> you wont be able to erase the hard drive you are using
<holstein> you could blow out a partition, but they'll always be some partition you cant wipe
<TurtleRr> i just want to erase the drive that is connected via USB
<TurtleRr> not the OS drive
<holstein> TurtleRr: i would open gpart
<holstein> gparted*
<holstein> gksudo gparted TurtleRr
<TurtleRr> gksudo ?
<TurtleRr> is that different from sudo ?
<holstein> TurtleRr: yeah.. its sudo for graphical applications
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TurtleRr> "unable to locate theme engine in module_path"
<Unit193> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know the difference.
<TurtleRr> can i install using the synaptic package manager?
<holstein> TurtleRr: gparted? its in the repos... install it how you like.. synaptic works well
<TurtleRr> hrmm so gparted seems to see the same thing
<TurtleRr> recognizes drive as 746.52gb
<holstein> what is it?.. are there several partitions?
<holstein> run in a terminal.. sudo fdisk -l
<TurtleRr> it doesnt recognize any of them
<holstein> you can paste that if you like
<TurtleRr> so /dev/sdb: 801.6gb
<TurtleRr> system GPT
<TurtleRr> the drive is from a NAS so the software RAID may not be readable, I just wanted to erase the drive and specifically the gpt table
<holstein> TurtleRr: what RAID?
<TurtleRr> I believe RAID 1
<holstein> thats likely the issue..
<holstein> i would take the drives out, or maintain it like the manufacturer suggests
<holstein> OR, just wipe it as is.. its proably doing redundant storage
<TurtleRr> yeah I just want to erase them so the NAS reinstalls its firmware and sets them up again
<TurtleRr> how can I wipe the gpt tables ?
<holstein> TurtleRr: in the menu in gparted
<TurtleRr> "create partition table" ?
<TurtleRr> so just create for example a DOS partition table?
<holstein> TurtleRr: i dont know... depends on what you have, and what you want
<TurtleRr> i guess my question is, if I only see 800gb of the drive, and as I understand the GPT partition table is at the end of the drive physically
<TurtleRr> is there a hardware limitation stopping gparted from seeing the whole contents/
<TurtleRr> would booting from a live usb help?
<holstein> TurtleRr: if you dont know for certain, i bet its redundant
<holstein> thats what i would expect to see...
<holstein> TurtleRr: it wont be gparted.. it could be the driver support.. but it'll likely just not see the device
<holstein> i would look at the manufactures information on how you are expected to format or wipe the drives
<holstein> i would either do that, or emulate the process
<TurtleRr> will give it a shot, thanks!
<holstein> TurtleRr: sure.. we'll talk about emulating that process when you find it, if you need :)
<Waynes> I want to make my second screen work but the AMD Catalyst Control Center wants me to start it with administrative rights in order to fiddle with these settings and I don't know the name of the program to start it from command line.
<Platypus-Man> yesterday I tried installing Ubuntu desktop edition 64-bit on a PC, but after filling out the info in the "who are you"-setup page, I can't hit continue... waiting for all the files to copy didin't help, and today I tried downloading 64-bit with torrent to make sure md5sum was okay, and also tried 32-bit torrent - but I can't get past this step... any tips?
<Dice-Man> hi
<Dice-Man> i solved my ssh problem by looking at auth.log
<Dice-Man> there was a problem with the listen address
<Dice-Man> i solved it then sshd automatically start on booting
<bkm> /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock/gnome_keyring_hibernate in gconf-editor <- is there a lubuntu equivalent method of accessing this file/whatever so that ssh-agent sessions will survive a hibernation?
<foolinsd> hi everyone!
#lubuntu 2012-07-27
<sithfm> dnsmasq serves 'A''s from entries in /etc/hosts correct?
<me2> hi
<_Jose-> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<_Jose-> hi Unit193
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Hello.
<ElPajaroverde> Hallo !
<ElPajaroverde> Ich brauche Hilfe bei der Installation von Lubuntu
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<elpajaroverde> hi
<looloo> hi
<looloo> ich brauche hilfe dringend
<looloo> halloo
<Unit193> This is the English channel, I'd recommend the German one at... #ubuntu-de
<eval-> Lubuntu didn't seem to fully install and required reset, although it then booted to a functional system.  Had to add a 00proxy to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ myself... seems this could be asked for during setup...
<VanKush> yo, please I just installed lubuntu precise 64bit on Ideapad S205 minibook. The following oddity occured:
<VanKush> when i pressed Fn+DownArrow combination, which is keyboard's default for Decrease Brightness
<VanKush> It did decrease by one unit and an OSD with brightness level popped up. However, when I pressed this again, nothing happened, and no shortcuts seem to work anymore. Restart did not help.
<VanKush> and the question is, how do I make thesee shortcuts operational again?
#lubuntu 2012-07-28
 * ICWiener has to reboot bbiab
<Error404NotFound> any good audio recording tools that i can use to debug if the issue is in my linux audio drivers or skype?
<bioterror> I've been using audacity for my needs
<Error404NotFound> ok, got audacity installed. I am gonna try different models in modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf before getting back here. I am running lubuntu on m17x and the mic is killing me, there is so much background noise. and i hate to say it but it works in windows so must be drivers.
<Error404NotFound> back to editing alsa-base.conf
 * DFrostedWang is going to sleep now
<Error404NotFound> resolved sound issue.
<speckmade> hey there.
<speckmade> I wonder what the recommended/prefered way is to create Samba shares?..
<thor_> I can see that chromium 20 is on lubuntu 12.10. Cant we get it on lubuntu 12.04
<speckmade> have you checked launchpad for a PPA already?
<thor_> speckmade:  yes its only chromium 18
<speckmade> I was able to find a satisfying answer to my question myself.
<thor_> speckmade:  did you find anything on chromium 20
<speckmade> For anyone interested: install package "system-config-samba". Then you find "Samba" in the start menu to set up shared folders.
<speckmade> nope.
<thor_> speckmade:  ok thanks
<speckmade> I just see that they distribute v18 everywhere. Even the dev versions and the nightlies are v18.
<speckmade> I don't know the reason for that.
<suikhei> hello. I installed lubuntu 12.04 on my machine, and the performance is absolutely appaling. I think you might have to change the minimum system requirements.
<suikhei> is there a way of making lubuntu perform better on my machine?
<suikhei> so that it is at least on par with winxp
<suikhei> e.g. it is constantly swapping to disk instead of throwing away buffers/cache
<suikhei> so I never have more than 4MB usable free memory
<suikhei> the configuration of my machine is Pentium III 900MHz and 256MB RAM
<suikhei> so it should be well above the minimum system requirements
<sb1980> since the latest package upgrades, i experience big problems with skype and adobe flashplugin .does anyone has the same problems?
<suikhei> also, whose stupid idea was to allow guest account by default? not even windows is that idiotic
<holstein> ? ... the guest account is handy, that session cleans its self each time
<holstein> you could let someone "borrow" your machine, like a family member, and they can do very little damage as long as they dont know your password
<holstein> i think if "guest" were a traditional user, it would be odd
<holstein> suikhei: 256 of ram is rather low spec, but lubuntu should be a good option on there
<holstein> have you tried something that loads into ram like puppy linux?
<holstein> i might take a look at the graphics hardware and/or driver that is being used
<head_victim> I love the guest account, made it so easy to set up the work lunchroom pc. All I did was install it and made sure the IT support and I ahve the user password, everyone else uses guest.
<head_victim> No fiddling with user groups, etc, just works.
<DarkSim> Hello :)
<suikhei> puppy linux seems to be much heavier than lubuntu, and has less support
<suikhei> DSL is out of support
<suikhei> slitaz has strange package system
<holstein> suikhei: im only suggesting that you look at a distro that load into memory like that.. you can force any kernel to do that AFAIK
<suikhei> hmm, how would I do that?
<holstein> DarkSim: there is also a lubuntu-desktop meta-pacakge
<holstein> package*
<DarkSim> lol you scared me
<holstein> suikhei: i suggested looking at puppy to emulate its workflow.. i have not done it myself... i find lubuntu to work fine, even with 256 of ram
<DarkSim> I'm looking for a lightweight windows-esque DE which is stable
<holstein> which is why i think you might have a driver support issue
<DarkSim> I liked Cinnamon but it froze the comp to unusableness
<holstein> DarkSim: i dont use windows, but xfce and lxde are both well supported and stable.. you can always try the actual xubuntu or lubuntu discs live to get a feel for the desktops
<DarkSim> in a webbrowser like Ubuntu or a live-cd?
<holstein> DarkSim: i was implying live cd when i suggested trying them live
<DarkSim> Ah
<DarkSim> Gonna try Xfce now, installation just done
<holstein> DarkSim: xubuntu-desktop*
<viju> hi
<viju> I pressed ctrl+f1 and used my login and password but it says incorrect login , why so?
<zleap> caps on perhaps
<holstein> viju: you can mistype the username there, or you can have caps lock on, or have the wrong pass...
<holstein> viju: open a terminal in the GUI and try from there
<holstein> make sure you can run something like "sudo -s"
<viju> ok , I've just logged in , miraculously
<viju> there seems to be some kind of bug
<viju> let me confirm
<viju> ok, when I try with number pad it doesn't let me in
<viju> but only with regular numbers
<zleap> you need num lock on for the numbers on the pad to work properly
<viju> its already on
<viju> 6556+
<zleap> ok
<viju> yes
<viju> and one more thing
<viju> I am experiencing graphics problem
<holstein> i would try forcing the vesa driver... i would consider alternate drivers, proprietary ones, if applicable
<viju> how can I do that?
<holstein> viju: i typically try from the live CD before installing.. i use the shift key to see the install menu, and i use F6 and "nomodeset" or whatever other options there make the live environment work for me properly
<holstein> then, i look at how to make those persistent in the install, assumimg the results are what im expecting
<viju> so it's not possible now?
<holstein> its all open, so everything is possible.. if it were me, id just try the live CD since that wouldnt "break" anything
<holstein> you can also make a custom xorg.conf setting vesa as the driver option... sometimes i use a knoppix live CD, or puppy live CD to creat a nice xorg.conf file for the machine in question
<kanliot> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Quaker> Greetings. I've got a NETGEAR N600 (model number WNDA3100 v2) USB network adapter. I'm unsure if this device is compatible with any Ubuntu variants, and am wondering if I could have some help getting Wireless to work on the LiveCD before I actually install it.
<Quaker> If anybody were to assist me, I'd be grateful. :)
<Unit193> If I{m reading right, it{s the Broadcom BCM4323 chipset,
<Unit193> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Quaker> It isn't PCI.
<kanliot> quaker, just to state the obvious, but download the livecd and test it out, before you read the wiki. 12.04 works with a lot of hardware automatically
<Quaker> I have the LiveCD up and running on my PC as we speak.
<Quaker> On a laptop currently.
<Unit193> Additional Drivers may pull it, but who knows.
<Quaker> It's a USB network adapter.
<Quaker> Results from lusb return..
<Unit193> http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Netgear_WNDA3100v2 ¿?
<Quaker> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<Quaker> Yep. That's the adapter.
<Unit193> If you have a network cable (cat5), best to try Additional Drivers.
<Quaker> Ack.. are you sure there's no other method?
<Quaker> My router is downstairs.
<Quaker> And dragging this damned thing all the way down isn't ideal.
<Unit193> Ah, then that shouldn{t be the only way.
<Quaker> Knew I should've bought a PCI wireless adapter.
<Quaker> Apparently, there's no native drivers for it.
<Quaker> So I'm just shit out of luck? :\
<Unit193> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Unit193> Looks to be the only option?
<Quaker> WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?
<Quaker> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Quaker> Okay, so.. apparently, ndiswrapper's  module isn't installed.
<Quaker> Anybody got any ideas here? I'm using the latest LiveCD release.
<Unit193> Well, if we don't, you could try your luck in #ubuntu.
<Quaker> Wonderful...
<Myrtti> !pm | Ras_Makonen
<ubottu> Ras_Makonen: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<silverarrow> #linuxmint
<silverarrow> does anyone know the difference between mint and ubuntu?
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I do, Mint is from the deep
<Quaker> Hours of configuring and messing around later, I have hit nothing but a nice rock wall between myself and everything else.
#lubuntu 2012-07-29
<PAPI> Hello
<PAPI> how can i acess my ubuntu 12.04 folders in lubuntu 12.04
<PAPI> using my home network
<taoseeker> oh hi papi
<guest-F7GlEP> hi
<guest-F7GlEP> I can't login with my username
<guest-yerJ0g> Is this official lubuntu channel?
<kodez> greetings everyone
<kodez> how to install Qt in lubuntu 12.04?
<can`t-login> ok I went out and googled and found out that it is inherent problem with lubuntu
<can`t-login> but it doesn't give me enough information to solve my problem
<ridcully1st_> hello, my openbox cinfig manager does not react ob keyboard inputs, could somebody help me with that
<zleap> when i double click on a folder on my desktop it doesn't open (lubuntu 11.10)
<zleap> ok it does it just takes a while
<tbnorth> hi all - does lubuntu support installation to an encrypted LVM system?  I.e. only /boot unencrypted and LVM running on top of an encrypted partition - the installer doesn't seem to be asking for the pass phrase.
<psilo23> afterwards it will ask you if i am right
<psilo23> it does ask to encrypt the home dir if that is what you are asking about
<tbnorth> psilo23: I have an existing enc. partition with LVM on it, it's not opening that up, and complains I haven't identified / when I try to install.
<psilo23> ok not sure about that one
<devart> Hi there, I am curious whether its possible to change the lubuntu lxde to a gnome session if any one is available
<Unit193> Might be better to ask that in #ubuntu, but install ubuntu-desktop to switch to Ubuntu with Unity, or install gnome-shell to use GNome3.
<devart> will I lose any information already on disk?
<Unit193> Shouldn't.
<Unit193> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<devart> okay, gnome-shell is present in my repositories, where would i find ubuntu-desktop?
<devart> i think i have a pure lxde install...
<devart> ive installed lubuntu 12.04 from iso
<devart> !Ubuntu system
<Unit193> It's in the repo as well.
<freeroute> hi, I think I got a broken upgrade. I wanted to upgrade 12.04, but had to suspend in the moment that it was asking me whether to keep /etc/bashrc or not
<bioterror> upgrade your 12.04 to 12.10
<bioterror> or what
<freeroute> next thing I know, I come out of suspend, everything works great until it completely locks up, I have to reboot and the whole desktop seems set to default and deprived of icons
<freeroute> I think from 11 to 12.04
<bioterror> have you run dist-upgrade?
<freeroute> yeah but dist-upgrade only upgraded skype
<freeroute> and now I can't even connect to wifi
<freeroute> (I did dist-upgrade before upgrading via Update Manager)
<freeroute> now, UM is telling me that not all updates can be installed and I have to run a partial upgrade
<freeroute> but when I try to do that, I get an error saying "Can not upgrade: An upgrade from 'precise' to 'oneiric' is not supported with this tool."
<freeroute> so I guess this means complete re-install then?
<bioterror> oh wells
<bioterror> gimme
<bioterror> lsb-release -cd
<freeroute> just a moment, I have to plug in a usb stick to transfer the output of that :p
<freeroute_> whoops, guess my wifi burped or something
<freeroute_> it's actually pretty cool, chromium is all red now lol
<freeroute> king is dead, long live the king
<freeroute> is it possible to install ubuntu minimal from a usb stick actually?
<freeroute> then I'll just install lubuntu-desktop or LXDE from there
<bioterror> dd if=mini.iso of=/dev/sdX
<freeroute> uh oh
<freeroute> cool
<freeroute> it kind of sucks that even USB devices are not recognized at the current state
<freeroute> I guess it's time for little live USB!
<freeroute> oooh great, I forgot my home folder was encrypted
<freeroute> can I unencrypt this knowing my user's password?
<freeroute> in the README.txt I found in the home folder it said that I had to run encryptfs-mount-private, but when I run that command I get an error saying "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<freeroute> ok, seems I have to do these steps - http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<freeroute> I have trouble understanding step 2 thought - Mount your home partition in /home
<freeroute> what is meant by this? mount the source (from where I have to do the backups) directory to live environment /home?
<bioterror> freeroute, godspeed
<bioterror> freeroute, I learned the hardway that encrypting home folder is just completely idiotic
<freeroute> bioterror: I guess this time my tinfoil hat has covered my data instead of my privacy :(
<bioterror> :D
<Quaker> Hi. I'm having problems with Lubuntu's audio. It was working fine just yesterday after installation, but after installing such packages as Virtualbox and VLC, I come to find today that it refuses to work. There is no output from any device, and when I try to use the volume controls or configure them, it tells me that I must have a mixer installed to configure (I have Alsamixer installed).
<zleap> is alsamixer still installed,
<Quaker> Yes.
<Quaker> No channels are muted.
<zleap> sometimes things get removed when you installed something else
<zleap> ok
<zleap> hmm,
<Quaker> If VLC removed ALSA then I'm gonna be pissed.
<zleap> check its still installed
<Quaker> Does it have a main package?
<zleap> not sure
<zleap> i am trying to figure out how to use dpkg to query the data base
<bioterror> dpkg -l
<Quaker> alsa-base is installed, as well as alsa-utils
<Unit193> Pulse?
<Quaker> PulseAudio is also installed.
<Quaker> And, after an experiment with GNOMEPlayer.
<Quaker> Is the only one that works.
<zleap> dpkg -l alsa will tell you if its installed
<zleap> pk dpkg -l fuse - no packages  and yet I can run fuse whic is a speccy emulator
<Quaker> http://pastebin.com/FLL78iLy
<zleap> pk = ok
<Quaker> I assume that that isn't good.
<zleap> well its not installed
<zleap> compare with what you know is installed
<zleap> dpkg - l vlc
<zleap> and you see the difference
<Quaker> so what the hell do I do?
<zleap> not sure
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install alsa
<zleap> yeah
<Quaker> http://pastebin.com/sKQ1h51q
<zleap> but why would it remove alsa in the firstplace
<Quaker> alsa-base is installed. "alsa" was the wrong package name.
<Quaker> so alsa is installed.
<zleap> ok
<Quaker> Someone or something has swapped my audio drivers around.
<zleap> sounds like it
<Quaker> And I can't configure volume control or ANYTHING.
<zleap> i remember issues with pulse a few years ago
<Quaker> so. what the hell do I do?
<zleap> try installing gnome-alsamixer - ALSA sound mixer for GNOME
<zleap> bioterror, does that sound right to you
<Quaker> doing so.
<zleap> ok
<Quaker> This is rediculous. Nothing like this should shit the bed after a day of use.
<zleap> i agree
<zleap> maybe someone on #ubuntu-uk can help we need a more active chat room
<zleap> i have asked to see if someone can come in here to help
<Quaker> Gnome-alsamixer fixed the problem.
<Quaker> Well, of the configuration anyway.
<Quaker> Still no sound.
<zleap> can you run alsamixer
<Quaker> yep.
<Quaker> still there, as ever.
<zleap> anything
<zleap> is anything muted
<Quaker> nothing is off. everything is fine. channels are up.
<zleap> hmm
<Quaker> I did an experiment earlier with GNOMEAudio.
<zleap> is there a volume control on the panel
<Quaker> Err, GNOMEPlayer.
<Quaker> ...
<Quaker> Yes.
<zleap> what does that do
<Quaker> Panel of what.
<Quaker> On my PC? No, there is no front panel volume control.
<zleap> panel at the bottom of the lxde screen
<Quaker> And, it does nothing.
<Quaker> That does nothing. Volume Control has no effect.
<zleap> i mean at the bottom of the desktop there is a box thing with icons
<zleap> that = panel i think
<zleap> ok
<Quaker> I did an experiment earlier with GNOMEPlayer by selecting the PulseAudio driver.
<zleap> did that do anything
<Quaker> Audio played fine.
<zleap> maybe try that again
<Quaker> So something must've switched my default driver.
<Quaker> And I have no idea how to swap that back.
<Quaker> Maybe uninstalling ALSA?
<zleap> not sure
<zleap> there should be a way to configure stuff
<AlanBell> Quaker: do you still have lubuntu-desktop installed?
<zleap> in vlc under preferences
<zleap> under audio there is enble audio
<AlanBell> that is a metapackage that makes sure all the other stuff is there
<Quaker> AlanBell: lemme check.
<zleap> thanks AlanBell
<Quaker> Yes, I have it installed.
<Quaker> 0.38
<Quaker> And, I uninstalled VLC.
<zleap> ok
<AlanBell> what is it that doesn't play audio?
<zleap> I think AlanBell can help more than i can
<AlanBell> you say that stuff plays through pulse (which is what stuff should be played through)
<Unit193> AlanBell: Alsa by default.
<Quaker> ^ This.
<AlanBell> alsa won't take input from multiple sources though will it
<Quaker> It was playing fine through ALSA before I went and installed VLC.
<zleap> have you re-booted at any point
<Quaker> Yes. Just a few minutes ago.
<AlanBell> ok, so my guess is that vlc pulled in pulse and now pulse is holding the alsa channel, which means other things can't use it
<Quaker> If that were the case, wouldn't Pulse go under autoremove then?
<zleap> AlanBell, iirc fuser command can help here
<AlanBell> so they should play through pulse which will mix them all together, or you could remove pulse (and hope that sorts it out - I am not sure)
<Quaker> I'll just get rid of Pulse.
<Quaker> Going to reboot. This is really, really rediculous.
<zleap> ok chat when you get back
<bioterror> can you check from the package manager if VLC depends on pulse?
<zleap> bioterror, hes rebooting
<bioterror> seems so
<bioterror> but you can do it to
<zleap> i asked if he had rebooted not to suggest he should but to determine if he had,  at some point
<bioterror> too
<Unit193>   Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse
<bioterror> thoho
<bioterror> it's just a plugin, but does it pull pulse itself too?
<zleap> so why does all this happen , it seems random
<zleap> then again,  i remember windows 98 and below having all sorts of fun installing stuff and breaking something else
<bioterror> '98 was so long ago, cant remember
<AlanBell> Gnome Ubuntu had pain moving to pulse, Lubuntu hasn't yet, but some applications are packaged in a way that presumes pulse is available
<zleap> more recent Xp installed something and fully screwed up, some dodgy security program that got installed along side something else
<zleap> AlanBell, ah
<zleap> you would think that ubuntu 12.10 and lubuntu 12.10 (assuming this is what isbeing used) would have the same underpinning sound sub system
<AlanBell> you would
<AlanBell> pulse adds a tiny bit of latency and a touch more overhead and lubuntu is targeted as a lightweight thing
<AlanBell> guess that is why it has not yet gone pulse
<zleap> makes sense
<Quaker> Done. Had to remove PulseAudio.
<Quaker> Plays fine now. Never using PulseAudio again. Damn thing.
<AlanBell> Quaker: well it works great, if everything uses it
<bioterror> Quaker, never say never
<AlanBell> multiple things can play at once so you can listen to music while playing a game or whatever
<AlanBell> there is just a pain threshold to go through to reach the land of awesomeness
<zleap> :)
<zleap> try to install windows and forget to tell it you are in the UK
<bioterror> with gnome3, I love it :-)
<zleap> only with windows you don't end up with the same awsomeness as ubuntu
<AlanBell> and you can do wacky things like play one thing through headphones and another through speakers, or play sound through another computer on the network
<zleap> cool
<zleap> or play videos across the network
<Quaker> with Alsa?
<zleap> vlc i think
<Quaker> Oh, I know VLC.
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> AlanBell, is it possible to play dvd's across a network to a tv,  we have a panasonic viera tv, that connects to the internet,  so can i play a dvd across the network ?
<AlanBell> yeah, vlc can do that fine
<zleap> cool
<AlanBell> but it brings in pulse ;)
<zleap> i have a 2nd pc dual booting windows and ubuntu to experiment with
<zleap> also my e-macine does nt have a dvd drive, so i can copy stuff over the network via the apache /var/www folder and then burn to dvd from 2nd pc
<Unit193> AlanBell: Doesn't have to, else apt would be complaining to me every update.
<Quaker> Well, PulseAudio fucks my system up.
<Unit193> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<zleap> i need to er do that actually  so i can burn an iso of star trek new voyages ep 7 to dvd
<Quaker> Excuse me, *screws
<zleap> lol
<bioterror> I would just stream it over the network
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so how do i do that
<zleap> or what do i need on pc to stream stuff
<bioterror> if you have a pc connected to tv
<Unit193> Well VLC can stream, but you can also setup samba.
<bioterror> then you just run xbmc for example
<zleap> ok
<bioterror> and it works nicely
<zleap> well i have pc connected to main router
<zleap> tv connected to a wifi box thingy, which connects wirelessly to the wireless router
<zleap> tp link wifi extender or something
<bioterror> I could sell my HTPC for ya ;-)
<zleap> its ok i need a project over the summer holidays
<zleap> esp if it starts to rain
<zleap> 10.5 gb of trash
<zleap> deleted most of it,  now its saying no such fileo r directory for the stuff it didn't delete
<zleap> file or directory
<Quaker> Reboot.
<Jagst3r15> hi. does lubuntu have chromium 18 or is it up to date
<zleap> er hold on
<Unit193> 18.0.1025.168~r134367-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Unit193> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<Jagst3r15> that is disappointing
<zleap> Jagst3r15, 18.0.1025.168 (Developer Build 134367 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<Jagst3r15> i thought maybe they would have the most recent one since its default browser
<zleap> but that is for lubuntu 11.10 i think
<Unit193> It has whatever Ubuntu repo has.
<zleap> 12.04 may be more up to date
<zleap> ok
<Jagst3r15> ok thanks
<IdleOne> I'm not sure how wanting to use know stable builds of software is bad
<IdleOne> known*
<Jagst3r15> idleone what
<IdleOne> Jagst3r15: the latest version of an application is not always the best.
<Jagst3r15> idleone that is true but I think having version 18 is kind of too out of date
<Jagst3r15> since its at 21
<IdleOne> it is only out of date if security updates are not applied, which they are.
<Jagst3r15> well the point is
<IdleOne> what does v21 offer over v18?
<Jagst3r15> better dev tools
<IdleOne> A dev wouldn't need it to be in the repos
<IdleOne> they would be able to compile it if they needed to.
<Jagst3r15> IdleOne i know what you're saying, but I think the chromium ppa maintainer just quit
<Jagst3r15> so its not really that they stopped because its stable
<Jagst3r15> just because there was no one on the team :p
<Jagst3r15> or not enough people rather
<IdleOne> if you are able to, pick it up and keep maintaining.
<Jagst3r15> I'll see
<Jagst3r15> I'm just trying to get it up for people who can't or don't know how to do it on their own
<kanliot> I can get it up
<Jagst3r15> even though these people probablly dont check the version # anyway :p
<Jagst3r15> kanliot problem is we need to contact the guy in charge of the chromium ppa and he might not want to update it
<jenpc> Hi.  I was in the middle of upgrading from Lubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 via "sudo do-release-upgrade".  Current situation is instead of showing a prompt and waiting for me to hit carriage return to say "OK" or whatever, it shows the usual terminal "user@host:~$" prompt.  What happened leading up to this was:
<jenpc> I left the computer while it was doing the download.  When I came back, the LXTerminal was blue background and had a message about the display manager and whether to use the default display manager (lxdm) or chose another one as the default.  I took its suggestion.
<jenpc> The next thing it said was while configuring libc6, "xscreensaver and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrading" and a message about that.
<jenpc> Before hitting carriage return for that one, I opened a new LXTerminal and did "ps -ef | grep xscreen" and killed the "xscreensaver -no-splash" process.
<jenpc> Then I went back to the terminal window in which the upgrade was taking place, and where the "OK" (or whatever) had been, it had my usual prompt.  If I hit enter, it repeats the prompt, but immediately to the right instead of underneath.
<jenpc> The upgrade process hasn't released its lock.  (If I try to run again in the 2nd terminal, it's unable to get an exclusive lock.)  And based on the results of "ps -ef | grep upgr" at least parts of it are still running.
<jenpc> Specifically 3 processes:
<jenpc> /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst upgrade 2.13-20ubuntu5.1
<jenpc>  /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst upgrade 2.13-20ubuntu5.1
<jenpc>  whiptail --backtitle Package configuration --title Configuring libc6 --output-fd 11 --nocancel --msgbox xscreensaver and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrading??One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade?of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs t
<bioterror> so nothing is happening in that terminal
<jenpc> Right
<jenpc> Nothing is happening there, and when I hit "enter" it repeats the prompt again
<bioterror> hmmm
<jenpc> (That last process is the display one that I'd like to return to correctly.)  If that's not possible, then perhaps can kill the upgrade processes and restart?  Worst case I can download 12.04 ISO and do a clean install instead of upgrade.
<jenpc> I haven't come across anything of use in web searches yet.
<bioterror> quite bad situation
<bioterror> technically what I would do: kill the upgrade process
<bioterror> and continue with the dist-upgrade :P
<jenpc> So you would kill the first process I listed (the one that ends in "upgrade 2.13-20ubuntu5.1" and is the one that spawned the other 2)?
<bioterror> I would go frenzy!
<jenpc> and then try re-issuing the "sudo do-release-upgrade" command and see what happens?
<bioterror> if there's already upgrade done half way, I would just apt-get dist-upgrade
<jenpc> Ah
<Tekaylus> Hello, is this where I go to get help?
<bioterror> Tekaylus, some people come here for advices
<bioterror> !ask | Tekaylus
<ubottu> Tekaylus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Tekaylus> I am using Lubuntu 12.04 and I am unable to run executables in the gui.  When I try it says Exucute File: This an executable do you want to execute?  I have tried selecting both execute and execute in terminal on several files but it does nothing.  When I run them from the terminal it works just fine.
<kanliot> Tekaylus, are you talking about alt-f2?  what exactly are you typing?
<Tekaylus> I'm just double clicking on executable files.
<kanliot> i don't understand
<Tekaylus> In the Gui, I am double clicking on executables, and it does nothing.  But when I run them in the terminal they work.
<kanliot> ahh pcmanfm?
<kanliot> what executable?
<Tekaylus> Yeah, or just on the desktop.
<Tekaylus> I am trying MapTool.  It's specifically Launch Maptool.sh
<kanliot> yah not working here either
<kanliot> file a bug?
<Tekaylus> It works just fine when running it the terminal
<kanliot> execute in terminal is broke here, not the other
<bioterror> I have no idea what's maptool, but but
<bioterror> could be an issue about path
<bioterror> :-)
<Tekaylus> hmm, so i have to have a directory in the path in order to run it's executable from a gui?
<Unit193> chmod +x ?
<kanliot> yah that's probably it.  how are you running the script in the command line?
<jenpc> bioterror, thanks for the suggestion to apt-get dist-upgrade.  I killed the upgrade process, and tried the dist-upgrade, but my system seems to be in an unstable state and it won't allow that.  So I'm downloading the ISO so I can burn it to CD and do a fresh install.
<Tekaylus> argg, can't start with/.  like this $/home/[user]/Portable\ Apps/MapTool/Launch\ Maptool.sh
<bioterror> jenpc, explain unstable state?
<jenpc> bioterror, when I typed "Y" to continue after it told me how much disk space would be used, it said:
<jenpc> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'util-linux'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<bioterror> jenpc, sudo apt-get -f install
<kanliot> hey before i file a bug against pcmanfm for "run in terminal" anyone know how to fix it?
<Tekaylus> @kanliot, you should just be able to type $pcmanfm
<jenpc> bioterror, thanks, it looks like that works.  Now it's got the blue background and is prompting about whether to "Restart services during package upgrades without asking?".  But since this is my main system, I think I'll wait for the ISO to finish downloading before continuing.  (So that if something else goes wrong, I'll have that as a back-up plan.)
<Tekaylus> have to logout to test out the path, so if i don't return that means it worked
<kanliot> i just reported bug 1030637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1030637 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) ""Execute in Terminal" doesn't work by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030637
#lubuntu 2013-07-22
<segers_j> Hi, I'm trying to install Lubuntu on a firewire disk on a 2010 iMac. the install went ok, but I can't figure out how to boot it. Google only found stuff about doing this on PPC hardware. Anyone here willing and able to help?
<holstein> segers_j: i dont think that era machine from mac was able to just boot whatever you want
<holstein> segers_j: you can always put grub or some other bootloader on a local disk that points to the firewire disk to boot
<holstein> segers_j: might also be able to use plop from CD to boot and find the firewire drive with grug or whatever bootloader you have on it
<segers_j> holstein: ok, do I need to repartition the internal drive to do that?
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<ianorlin> or make a live cd
<segers_j> holstein: err, no the first one.
<holstein> segers_j: tbh, i have little first hand experience with customizing ppc linux.. i always just installed to an internal drive.. but you should be able to use grub from the internal drive
<segers_j> holstein: Ok, what's involved in putting grub on the internal drive, and by the way I've got a core i3 not ppc.
<holstein> segers_j: OH, i would just use plop then, from cd
<segers_j> ok, I'll go research that, many thanks.
<holstein> otherwise, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair might do you right from a live CD
<noskcaj> Shouldn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Get%20Involved/WhoWeAre have gilir listed as the "boss" and have ali linx removed?
<noskcaj> also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers is outdated
<noskcaj> shouldn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/#CD_wallet be updated to a 13.10 or 13.04 version?
<noskcaj> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Press%20Releases is outdated
<joshu_> hi any recommendations for ssd's for lubuntu? i'm looking for make/model recommendations?
<dipanjan> I wanted to use bluetooth PAN for connecting to internet
<dipanjan> It's connecting. But it's not connecting to internet!
<dipanjan> I need help
<dipanjan> Anyone here? :(
<ianorlin> can the refresh rate of lxtask only be in whole seconds as I tried to make it every half second and it had 5 seconds in the box and it won't take a period to input a decimal
<dipanjan> Anyone?
<ianorlin> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zleap> dipanjan, can we help ?
<dipanjan> I was trying to connect to internet using bluetooth PAN on lubuntu 13.04. But it did not connect to internet though it showed me connected in the blueman manager. It wasnt connected to the internet in the network manager. So i cant connect to internet! Help!
<ianorlin> does the bluetooth PAn connected to the internet?
<dipanjan> I have used bluetooth PAN with ubuntu before n i did all steps right. My phone had internet data on. I paired the phone with pc. Then the PAN request even came to my phone. But after that it just doesnt connect
<dipanjan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/321987/cant-connect-to-internet-using-bluetooth-in-lubuntu-13-04
<dipanjan> There my question description
<dipanjan> No solution? :(
<dipanjan> Okay! Answer my question later on askubuntu. But can anyone please try to bluetooth tether their phones to their lubuntu 13.04 distro? I know it works like a charm in ubuntu..
 * ianorlin can't bluetooth teather as doesn't have a phoen that does that
<dipanjan> No android phone?
<dipanjan> Every android phone can bluetooth tether!
<ianorlin> no I don't
<dipanjan> It's called network access point.. NAP
<dipanjan> Or personal area networking PAN
<dipanjan> :(
<esp_> hello, can someone suggest me a way to make automatich webpage screenshot, on a HEADLESS server, via crontab?
<dipanjan> Bye :(
<genii> Thats actually an interesting problem. I think I'd use xvfb, run the web browser under that to the web page, then screenshot with xwd
<Unit193> xvfb is very handy.
<genii> Yes :)
<Noskcaj> joshu_, still looking for SSDs?
<Noskcaj> Any would work
<Noskcaj> phillw, i posted a few issues i found on the lubuntu wiki page yesterday, can you have a look? http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/22/%23lubuntu.html#t08:23
<Unit193> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<Noskcaj> Unit193, I wanted to be sure if it should be edited
<joshu_> hi Noskcaj I bought an Intel 330 60GB but haven't opened it yet? Any good?
<Noskcaj> joshu_, for what i've heard, they're one of the most reliable ones you can buy
<joshu_> Noskcaj that;s great news! I spent quite a while trying to find a suitable option
<joshu_> Noskcaj In terms of any ubuntu specific configuration I was told on #Ubuntu that I should research as there are things to to when using SSDs. I found this link https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd which has easy to follow steps. Do you recommend these or something different or nothing at all?
<Noskcaj> joshu_, from what i've heard, you don't need any linux specific setup now. just use 13.04 (or 13.10) and use the "whole disk" option
<joshu_> Noskcaj oh really I'm using 13.04, so I shouldn't make any changes? When you say whole disk you mean guided partitioning during install?
<Noskcaj> joshu_, yeah
<joshu_> Noskcaj great less too worry about! thanks!
<Noskcaj> no problem
<canin> 13.10 fully adopts the isntall for SSD now? No more changing FS settings and swap?
<Noskcaj> canin, (i think) it's similar to 13.04, but better kernal support. the swap and some FS settings are only optional, so they aren't going to get activated
#lubuntu 2013-07-23
<garth> I need help getting my Epson Stylus NX330 scanner to work on lubuntu 10.04 (the printer part works fine).  I have installed the core and data package iscan-data_1.23.0-1_all.deb and iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb.  I also installed the network package iscan-network-nt_1.1.0-2_i386.deb.  Still simple scan says it can not scan, and locks up the printer when I try.
<freakingmartin> How do i force install this driver? amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<freakingmartin> Hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh there you are.
<SonikkuAmerica> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SonikkuAmerica> Normal
<freakingmartin> How do i force install this driver? amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<SonikkuAmerica> [ cd ] to the directory it's in, [ chmod +x amd-driver-blahblahblah.run ; ./ amd-...-64.run ]
<SonikkuAmerica> If it says "Operation not permitted" use sudo
<freakingmartin> Ok i did that but then it tells me that i am missing a tool, linux headers, then it says use the installer with --force option
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ]
<SonikkuAmerica> (Accent graves are REQUIRED)
<freakingmartin> i got this E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<freakingmartin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<freakingmartin> oh nvm i just had to close synaptic package manager
<freakingmartin> but then i got this [sudo] password for martin:
<freakingmartin> Reading package lists... Done
<freakingmartin> Building dependency tree
<freakingmartin> Reading state information... Done
<freakingmartin> linux-headers-3.8.0-26-generic is already the newest version.
<freakingmartin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Accent gràve is the key to the left of the number '1'
<SonikkuAmerica> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<freakingmartin> Oh my apologies for flood
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, then [ chmod +x amd...64.run ; ./amd...64.run --force ]
<freakingmartin> ok
<freakingmartin> done
<SonikkuAmerica> Then check in [ software-properties-gtk ] to make sure you don't need to do anything else in Additional Drivers.
<freakingmartin> No additional drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> Excellent. Then reboot.
<freakingmartin> dont i need to sudo sh?
<freakingmartin> just making sure
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a .run file, I don't think it'll be recognized from sh
<SonikkuAmerica> ./ works for everything.
<SonikkuAmerica> Use sudo if ./ alone doesn't work.
<freakingmartin> i did sudo sh and it opens up the ati instatller
<freakingmartin> installer
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Then it's fine. After it runs successfully, reboot.
<freakingmartin> its runing
<freakingmartin> i get a message
<freakingmartin> maybe i need to get a linux header patch for the driver?
<SonikkuAmerica> Unless you have an old AMD Catalyst card which AMD doesn't support
<SonikkuAmerica> [ lspci ]
<freakingmartin> i did
<freakingmartin> hold
<freakingmartin> up
<freakingmartin> well i have 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<freakingmartin> which is supposedly compatible with the driver im trying to install?
<SonikkuAmerica> It could be the driver was only compatible with an older kernel.
<freakingmartin> this is the page for more information about the driver http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<freakingmartin> can i downgrade my kernel? or is that highly not recommended?
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: You're sunk with this 12.10+ anyway: "Automated installer and Display Drivers for Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4"
<garth> Any ideas about how I can get my scanner to work?  It starts to scan, but then there is a "communication error with the scanner"
<SonikkuAmerica> freakingmartin: Your best bet would be to use 12.04 LTS, but it might be broken by xserver-xorg-lts-quantal+
<freakingmartin> im using lubuntu 13.04 raring ringtail
<garth> My computer is too old to run those
<freakingmartin> 12.04 is basicly the same as 13.04 right?
<freakingmartin> basically *
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope.
<freakingmartin> is it slower?
<SonikkuAmerica> Different kernel, artwork, etc. (and in Lubuntu it's not even an LTS)
<SonikkuAmerica> It does use 3.2.x though
<freakingmartin> Is LTS good?
<SonikkuAmerica> for a kernel. And no, I just remembered that 12.04 is NOT a Lubuntu LTS, our first being 14.01
<SonikkuAmerica> *14.04
<garth> The chip doesn't support something the kernel requires after 10.04
<freakingmartin> Would my driver actually make a difference any way for FPS on games for java and stuff.
<freakingmartin> When i Play Minecraft the FPS is usually like 29
<freakingmartin> even with optify
<freakingmartin> its all good i found a patch for my kernal thanks for the help Sonik
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh you found one, nice! And, you're welcome.
<James0r> anyone have some experience with cairo-dock on lubuntu?
<holstein> James0r: i have used it
<holstein> you'll need a compositor AFAIK.. i used to just use xcompmgr
<holstein> !info xcompmgr
<ubottu> xcompmgr (source: xcompmgr): X composition manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.6-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 69 kB
<James0r> yeah i figured out the compositor issue. i installed xcompmgr and it works fine.
<James0r> just a minor thing, when i add XChat to the menu it just wouldn't act right. i.e. wouldn't exec at first. had to add the cmd manually. then while it's running it wont display the light under the icon like the others
<James0r> really minor, just wondering if anyone else fixed this kinda thing
<Unit193> There's also the lubuntu blog posts on eyecandy, http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2010/09/eyecandy-again-and-enhanced.html being one of them.
<James0r> i'm pretty new to linux and even more so to Lubuntu, what is Openbox? is it a DE?
<Unit193> No, it's the WM used in Lubuntu.
<James0r> oh okay. i've just been kind of ignoring references to it in tutorials and acting like i was using it. Good to know i am :)
<Unit193> You're using LXDE generally, but you do use openbox "under the hood"
<James0r> is it accurate to say that LXDE is sort of a layer on top of the WM (Openbox)?
<holstein> James0r: you can say, LXDE is a desktop environment, which uses the openbox window manager
<James0r> holstein: gotcha
<James0r> so I have Linux Mint set up on my notebook, what WM does that use?
<holstein> depends
<James0r> is that xwindows?
<James0r> oh maybe on the release eh?
<holstein> there are many types
<James0r> do you know of a way to change the color of the items in the system tray?
<ianorlin> hmm my battery meter is not going down
<ianorlin> and I have been on battery for over an hour
<James0r> any idea why i can't drag-and-drop to the Directory Tree in PCMan?
<holstein> James0r: permissions, maybe
<holstein> ianorlin: i have very good batter life on my eeepc's. i would wait til you drain it out, or check manually if you can
<ianorlin> yep it has discharged some
<ianorlin> I just unplugged it not putting it on suspend or anything
<James0r> holstein: same thing happens as root
<holstein> James0r: im not sure, friend.. i would try moving in the command line, and see if it goes, or if you have any helpful errors
<James0r> holstein: copy pasting in pcman works
<holstein> James0r: you can lead with that in the future, since that confirms there is no permission issue
<holstein> James0r: i say, its in the UI.. you are trying to do something the UI is not intended to do
<James0r> think it's a bug?
<holstein> James0r: no, i dont.. but it certainly could be
<ianorlin> would restearting xfce4 power manager maybe fix it
<holstein> ianorlin: i dont think anything is broken
<ianorlin> I checked and I am a little under half on a power meter on the battery hardware
<holstein> ianorlin: assuming you have an issue, these issues can be tricky
<James0r> if i plugin a usb flash drive should i see it mounted automatically on the desktop?
<holstein> what would i do? try some live CD's and see if anything "just works" ianorlin ...and make a note of what is going on in the distro
<holstein> James0r: if you have that setup.. if not, you wont
<James0r> holstein: how do i set this up?
<holstein> James0r: i remember it being in the right click menu.. to show the icons or not.. and in the filemager settings to mount or not automatically
<James0r> holstein: right clicking on the desktop? i see no options there
<James0r> holstein: i'll check file manager
<holstein> James0r: i dont have LXDE running in front of me, but you should see options for showing icons on the desktop for mounted volumets
<holstein> volumes
<James0r> holstein: file manager says it is set up to automatically mount removable drivers but it's not working for me right now
<ianorlin> hmm plugged it in and now says 35%
<holstein> James0r: not showing on the desktop? or not mounting?
<holstein> ianorlin: i wouldnt lose sleep over it just yet.. if you literally just installed.. i would update and test
<holstein> James0r: not showing on the desktop? or not mounting?
<James0r> holstein: looks like both. i'm gonna try the drive on another system
<holstein> James0r: try mounting it manually
<joshu_> hi cross posting here from #ubuntu.
<joshu_> 	 hi for ubuntu mini it there's a note that says "While the mini ISO is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode. "
<joshu_> can someone please explain what this means, e.g. are there any performance or other negative effects?
<llogiq> Hi folks
<llogiq> I have a problem w/ my wife's notebook (12.10) - mtp devices exhibit connection timeouts and then show up multiple times. When I finally manage to connect, I get timeouts on reading.
<llogiq> I get the problem w/ our camera and my android phone.
<llogiq> I have no probs with removing fuse/gvfs and using specialized tools to access the devices.
 * llogiq needs to reconnect. Laters...
<llogiq> Anyone?
<joshu_> Unit193 hi
<Unit193> Hello.
<joshu_> Unit193 do you have any advice/ experience with creating a custom ubuntu version?
<Unit193> You can use the Debian live tools to build one, and you can also go about "remastering" a current one.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<joshu_> Unit193 if I'm starting with Ubuntu mini and adding things how do I deploy this custom image in a suitable way? I've read a little about pressed, ubuntu builder, but I've not done this before.
<Unit193> I've not yet tried with the mini, but should be able to see how Ubuntu officially builds it's ISOs, though it may not be the most easy way.  I've looked at the scripts, they may not be hard but they sure are long reads. :P
<joshu_> Hmm…what would you do if you were in my position?
<Unit193> If you want to deploy the same system to more than one computers, and they are the same hardware, you can just clone them.
<joshu_> yes deploying to 5 identical laptops
<Unit193> I'd personally clone.
<joshu_> and I'm doing the development in a virtual machine using VMware Fusion on my Mac. Would you then take that VM and make an image and then deploy that?
<joshu_> Do I need to make any customisation per deployment?
<Unit193> Well, I'd make the "master" from the actual hardware I'm going to be using it on, and in theory it should just take as if you pulled the HD out and put it in the other computer.
<joshu_> ok I see what you mean
<Unit193> Using clonezilla on smaller setups, anf FOG on large ones.
<joshu_> I've heard of both but never used them.
<Unit193> I've used clonezilla, it does the same thing as norton ghost, if you've heard of or used that one.
<joshu_> yep used norton ghost for windows
<vale_> hi everyone. I've just installed lubuntu on a PIII computer and, at reboot after the installation, I get nothing but a black flashing screen with mouse pointer on it. the graphic card is an Asus V3005
<Unit193> Did the live session work?  Have you tried nomodeset?  Can you get to the grub boot menu?
<vale_> no, no and no
<vale_> also, grub menu doesn't seem to appear, since lubuntu it's the only OS on it
<Unit193> You'd have to press left shift, and you can also set nomodeset there.
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<vale_> actually, I didn't try the live since i've installed from minimal cd
<vale_> ok, I'm gonna try nomode right now
<vale_> ok, I have to use web archive for the nomode guide on ubuntu forum
<vale_> nope, it's not working
<vale_> mh, with nomodeset I can get the logo of lubuntu, but nothing else
<vale_> it just appear and disappear over and over again
<vale_> it doesn't work. any other suggestion?
<MasterBot> Hello
<MasterBot> I would like some help: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=105925
<joshu_> Unit193 have you used clonezilla over the internet?
<Unit193> Nope.
<phillw> vale_: what version of lubuntu are you trying to install?
<phillw> joshu_: I've used https://filezilla-project.org/ which does support ftps (I don't think it supports vsftp).
<phillw> s/ftps/sftp/
<vale_> phillw 13.04
<vale_> I'm trying to reinstall it with nomodeset selected before the installation
<phillw> vale_: try 12.04 I think it was more PIII friendly. What can be done depends on your machine, and getting a working install onto it would allow you you post up the specs of CPU, RAM, GPU etc.
<vale_> it's a PIII, asus P3B-F MB, asus V3005 GPU, 452 MB RAM
<vale_> 20 GB HD, if it's of any use
<phillw> vale_: that mother board supports a lot of CPU's ( http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/list.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=P3B-F&p=1 ) So, I do recommend you see if it is happy with 12.04 and then we can get a full system specification off your machine.
<vale_> so I should try installing 12.04?
<phillw> vale_:  yes :)
<vale_> ok, just the time to download it while the pc finishes installing 13.04 with nomodeset, just to see what happens
<phillw> no harm in having a plan 'B' :)
<joshu_> i'll have a look phillw
<joshu_> so with Clonezilla and ubuntu there's no sys prep type of activity as is on Windows to make sure that each OS is unique? I can install my custom OS as I want on a laptop and then use clonezilla to deploy it to the other identical machines?
<vale_> of course :D
<vale_> 11 minutes for the DL to be done, and unknown time for the installation
<n00b33> anybody familiare with the google-earth package?
<vale_> ok, the installation in nomodeset didn't go well, I'm gonna try version 12.04
<luwho> I would like to thank anybody that had any part of development in lubuntu.  Have a great day
<phillw> joshu_: clonezilla != ubuntu, it is an application
<joshu_> phillw yes I know ;)
<phillw> joshu_: clonezilla does EXACTLY what it says on the tin :) ... it is a front end GUI to dd ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix) ) And, if any one ever wonders why it is not called cc (copy and convert) it is because those two letters had been used cor 'C' compiler... :D
<phillw> s/cor/for/
<joshu_> phillw hehe ok
<joshu_> have you ever used it over the WAN?
<phillw> dd, for newcomers, is now nicknamed 'Disk Destroyer'.
<phillw> you would use something like scp over WAN, the likes of dd copy in open format (i.e. no encryption).
<joshu_> ok just thought maybe clonezilla had WAN capability
<joshu_> not essential just thinking about my remote support options
<gohst> Hi, has anyone here expirience with earcandy? I'm trying to make it work on lubuntu 13.04 but it doesnt! I ddl it from the project site on launchpad but it doesn't work, has anyone expirience with it?
#lubuntu 2013-07-24
<vale_> phillw installing 12.04 worked :D
<vale_> I just wonder why the heck wasn't 13.04 working
<vale_> anyhow, thank you for the hint, I would had never thought about it
<phillw> vale_: excellent, now take your life in your hands and follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<phillw> as it says, if you do not know ho to update the table... ask!
<phillw> *how*
<vale_> even if I have 12.04 installed would it be valid?
<phillw> by the way, to paste into a terminal, it is CTRL+SHIFT+v
<vale_> yup
<phillw> vale, the insides of your computer do not change depending on what operating system you use :D
<vale_> LEL, right XD
<vale_> I thought it was like a bug report, which also depends on the OS
<phillw> vale_: the idea of having a hardware report in, is that if you say "it works on 12.04, but does not on 13,04", they can look and see what changed that would prevent it working on the same hardware. The wiki page that has the details on reporting your hardware does go into a bit more detail.
<vale_> oh, now I get it
<vale_> btw I'm installing the sofwtare needed for that report
<phillw> vale_: do you have a launchpad account?
<vale_> nope
<vale_> and it seems the pc has just crashed :S
<phillw> vale_:  you need one to report bugs.
<vale_> not ubuntu one?
<phillw> if you have a ubuntu launchpad account, that is what is required.
<phillw> was there anything obvious on the crash when you tried to install the applications to get a hardware review?
<vale_> nah it didn't crashed, it just frozed for a bit, I guess too many chrome tabs opened
<phillw> chrome can eat memory!
<vale_> but it seems I can't login on the wiki, since the login page doesn't load
<vale_> it sure does, I need a lighter browser
<vale_> I only have a PIII @500 MHz
<phillw> has the install of the new applications happened yet?
<phillw> vale_: we're switching back to ffox in 13.10, it is now the lighter browser.
<vale_> is it? mh, I think I need something waaaaaaay lighter
<vale_> nope, no new installation for the moment, nor updates
<phillw> for a really low spec machine, there is one much lighter, just not fully official.
<vale_> which one?
<vale_> ok, even if I logged in it says I can't modify the page :S
<vale_> if I give you the pastebin and other things, can you do it?
<phillw> yes, I will edit the page up. i do need some sort of contact name at some point... wiki / launchpad address etc.
<vale_> mk
<phillw> the low resource browser is xombrero (used to be called xxxterm) it is avaialable from https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/non-official-apps
<vale_> http://pastebin.com/ZUracGfP it's a custom desktop PC, asus MB P3B-F
<vale_> ok, thanks
<vale_> btw it's cool how lubuntu recognized the network connection via lan cable to my laptop
<vale_> on windows i've spent like 3 hours connecting it
<vale_> i share the web connection on that computer with a cross lan cable
<vale_> my name on the wiki is vale_maio
<phillw> vale_: I cannot find you on the ubuntu wiki area, can you paste your link up, thanks
<vale_> sure
<vale_> mh, where do I find the link to my user page? :S
<phillw> have you got a launchpad account?
<phillw> vale_: if you have not got an launchpad address, go get one.. you will need it for reporting bugs etc. It is quite easy to sign up to... https://login.launchpad.net/+new_account,
<vale_> indeed
<vale_> i have one
<phillw> what is the link to it?
<vale_> https://launchpad.net/~vale-maio2
<phillw> that's pretty recent :D
<vale_> indeed
<phillw> Give me a few minutes whilst I get your hardware details added into the table.
<vale_> I've just logged in
<vale_> ok
<phillw> vale_: have a check on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware and ensure your details are correct.
<vale_> everything's fine, except for the graphic card
<vale_> it's an asus v3005
<vale_> 32 MB RAM
<phillw> those details should be in the 'specifications' part, the title for a customised machine is the mother board.
<vale_> yes, I'm taking about that
<vale_> the specs say it's a SiS 300
<vale_> anyway, thank you for your help, it's really appreciated
<phillw> vale_: no, YOUR specs say it is, that was a search of your computer....
<phillw> with personal stuff stripped out.
<vale_> yes i saw that, but I personally mounted an asus V3005
<vale_> which is curious, since windows was telling me I had the same GPU model before installing the appropriate driver
<phillw> well, it appears your computer under 12.04 cannot 'see' it. If you have it and it cannot be seen, then you can now look p as to why.
<vale_> maybe it cannot see it, but aat least it works pretty well
<phillw> well, it may work better if it can... as the ubuntu forums are still down after some saddo cracker decided to attack an F/OSS team, I cannot give you the link to where to get further information.
<vale_> yeah, I saw that, kinda sad
<vale_> well, I gotta go now, thank you again for your help
<phillw> you're more than welcome. i hope I have at least solved a couple of issues!
<vale_> you sure did!
<vale_> bye!
<Guest12284> im running lubuntu 13.04 - 64bit on an acer aspire s3 and i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to get controll of the screen brightness?
<phillw> Guest12284: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireS3
<phillw> I'm hoping that does not point to the forum area, as it is currently 'down'.
<Guest12284> nah it seems to work .. i think i tried that in a different forum that i was looking through but ill go through it again thanks
<Guest12284> looks like my grub file is blank ... uh oh
<Unit193> What "grub file"?
<Guest12284> sudo gedit /etc/defaults/grub
<Guest12284> that grub
<Guest12284> /etc/defaults/grub
<Unit193> No, it's /etc/default/grub
<Guest12284> ha typo on the webpage
<Unit193> Bleh.
<phillw> Guest12284: which wiki page?
<Guest12284> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireS3
<Guest12284> it doesnt work anyway
<Guest12284> ...at least on my model
<Guest12284> it says "defaults" rather than "default" under the section about screen brightness
<phillw> Guest12284: corrected, thanks for reporting it.
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75219/screen-brightness-not-adjustable-for-acer-aspire-s3 though I didn't actually read it. >_>
<phillw> you have now contributed to the greater good in reporting an error on a wiki page.
<Unit193> After you edit the config, and update grub, you have to reboot.
<Guest12284> does it say that in the wiki ? or is that more or less a common sense thing ?
<phillw> Unit193: the person who wrote the commands into the wiki page can not C&P, the source page they referred to states
<phillw> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<phillw> meh....
<kriston> Hi, how can I add a search box to the Lubuntu menu like I have in Xubuntu and other environments?
<phillw> kriston: I've never run xubuntu, so you will have to be a bit more specific as to what you want to achieve.
<kriston> phillw: Thanks.  In some desktop environments there is a little box that appears.  It's a search box where I can type "Terminal" and when I type it the results of that search appear from which I can choose the results.
<kriston> In regular Ubuntu, it's the box that appears when you click the Ubuntu icon.  You start typing what you want in that box and the results start appearing instantly.  I see it in the other variants of Ubuntu but not in Lubuntu.  I think some people call it "live search."
<phillw> kriston: it is most likely disabled (not installed) by default owing to it requiring too much resources for low-spec machines. If you find its name in, say, xubuntu, you can most likely add it using apt-get install.
<kriston> phillw: I think you're right.  It does require lots of resources.  I'll keep looking.  Thanks!
<phillw> kriston: it is for this reason we have LSC as our software center, the others are just too hungry for resources on the lowest specification machines.
<kriston> phillw: Yeah, thanks, that didn't occur to me, but I think I get it now.  Thanks again.
<phillw> you're welcome!
<kriston> It was one of those cool features but I didn't realize it involved a significant amount of background task resources to actually index the system for it to work.
<kriston> How do I add things to the LXDE menu?
<kriston> Well, actually, it will be a search box, probably not able to do that.  I was just wondering.
<phillw> kriston: the way I know is  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Windows#How_to_make.2BAC8-add_an_application_to_the_.22start.22_menu.
<phillw> There may be an easier way (try lubuntu tweaks)
<kriston> Excellent suggestion.  THanks.
<Unit193> xfce4-appfinder really isn't heavy, it's the Alt+F2 application.
<vychune> hello everyone!
<kriston> Does Alt-F2 do a live search as I type a command, like "Terminal," into the box?
<vychune> kriston: no its looking for a Linux command such as "man startx" or something like that
<kriston> vychune: Oh, that's not what I'm looking for, but since live search is outside the scope of the low-resource LXDE, I'm probably looking in the wrong place.
<vychune> you can install a program for it though
<kriston> What program?  I am looking for a box that lets me do a live search in the main menu or in the panel.
<vychune> i ant to say gnome-do but thats not lxde
<vychune> *want
<ianorlin> hmm pcmanfm doesn't have applications inside of it as a search criteria
<ianorlin> oh actually hitting super+R for run brings up a  box that does that
<ianorlin> if you start typing it will try to complete it or is that only if you have launched it in terminal
<vychune> kriston: you want kupfer
<kriston> Interesting
<vychune> i'm about to get it myself lol
<kriston> Honestly, I have confusion.
<vychune> hey guys, i just tried to install netbeans and got an installArchives() error
<vychune> any idea what happened?
<vychune> kriston: do you mean you are confused?
<kriston> Yep
<vychune> about?
<kriston> About the way to add a live search box to my LXDE menu.
<vychune> wait....like the one in windows 7?
<kriston> Yes, and all the other variants of Ubuntu.
<vychune> xubuntu doesnt have that lol
<kriston> I installed it yesterday and it does have it.
<vychune> rally?
<vychune> really*
<vychune> when did that happen? lol
<kriston> Yeah.  I was installing some of the GNOME-like "Start Menu" derivatives to see which ones had the live search feature.
<vychune> oh i thought you meant pre installed lol
<vychune> those dont work in lxde?
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (raring), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<kriston> If they do, I don't know how to add them to lxde
<holstein> ^^ i just add that, which is gnome-do/synapse like..
<vychune> holstein: thanks for that
<holstein> i think that is "live search"
<vychune> i told him about that already
<kriston> Yes, like gnome-do.  But "live search" is a microsoft term people don't like to hear.  And vychune did mention that.
<holstein> kriston: i dont care what im hearing.. the issue is, i dont know what that is
<vychune> he wants it in the menu like Windows 7
<holstein> kriston: pretent i dont use windows, since i dont
<holstein> kriston: what are you wanting?
<kriston> Well, like regular Ubuntu more like.
<kriston> Scroll up.  We solved it already.  But, thanks anyway.
<vychune> holstein:http://youtu.be/KhxFmU0xlow
<ianorlin> hitting super+r to run things also gets an autocomplete which can be helpful
<vychune> ianorlin:thats for commandline, not what he wanted
<holstein> looks like kupfer to me
<vychune> yep
<ianorlin> oh
<vychune> anybody know how to fix the slowness with ATI rage 128 pro cards?
<holstein> vychune: vesa driver ;)
<vychune> :/
<vychune> caant wait to get a new card
<vychune> oh great x crashed
<vychune> holstein: name of the driver? might have to install from command line
<Unit193> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> you can specify it with a custom xorg.conf.. i usually just fire up a live CD like puppy or knoppix and grab the xorg from there
<vychune> Unit193: o/ don't remember where i've seen you but hey!
<Unit193> Howdy again!
<vychune> oh yeah ubuntu tn right?
<Unit193> Yep.
<vychune> (howdy clicked my memory)
<Unit193> Ahaha!  Nice. :P
<vychune> good times
<vychune> bu anywho, there's no better driver for this?
<holstein> vychune: no
<holstein> support for that hardware likely wont get any "better"
<holstein> ati isnt likely to do any new development for it anytime soon
<vychune> i know that
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> but what about the last one to come out?
<holstein> vychune: try it
<vychune> i could if i knew how to get it
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ thats what i always refer to.. but you might need to go to the amd site for latest drivers
<vychune> gotta lov that bot
<vychune> hit the dng wifi switch
<vychune> holstein: trying it now
<freakingmartin> does lubuntu have a driver for graphics card Radeon HD4200 Series?
<Unit193> You can check for additional drivers in "Software Sources"
<freakingmartin> I did but i dont this my distribution supports my graphics card any more because of the new kernal raring ringtail has
<freakingmartin> the driver only supports Xorg 6.9 to Xserver 1.12 and Kernel version up to 3.4
<freakingmartin> Do you now what linux distribution might have this?
<freakingmartin> :)
<Unit193> Nope, though I'd hope they'd update it...
<freakingmartin> Yea i dont think they'd update these graphics cards no more :( its a legacy driver
<freakingmartin> So much for lubuntu trying to run on "old" computers.
<freakingmartin> how would i do a man in the middle attack on linux?
<ynze_> goodday
<ynze_> Little help needed for a lubuntu on a Eee pc 901
<ynze_> Someone avialable?
<James0r2> there a way to force a higher resolution than what's allowed in the wine configuration menu?
<James0r2> I have an app window that opens up too big each time on my netbook. trying to resize the window just causes more problems
<James0r2> can anyone tell me how to go about changing the font color of tasks in the taskbar?
<Amkei> hello, after upgrading Lubuntu 11.10 to 12.xx I dont have a mouse-wheel, I dont know where to configure it, can anyone help me please?
<Guest81849> hi guys, hey is LNR still maintained ?
<genii> Guest81849: As I understand, the installer now decides at runtime which desktop you need, desktop or netbook, etc
<Guest81849> hmm I see, since wich version ?
<maikiro> Hello all
<maikiro> got error installing virtualbox and got no idea. Anyone advise?
<maikiro> Iiyama prolite G2773HS 27" Widescreen TFT monitor.
<maikiro> Setting up virtualbox (4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2) ...
<maikiro>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                    [ OK ]
<maikiro>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                            * No suitable module for running kernel found
<maikiro>                                                                          [fail]
<holstein> !paste | maikiro
<ubottu> maikiro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> maikiro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126175/virtualbox-doesnt-load-after-12-04-upgrade should be similar if not the same
<maikiro> ta holstein
<Amkei> After upgrading Lubuntu 11.10 to 12.xx (using it in a VirtualBox) the mouse-wheel is disabled. Does anyone know where to configure mouse-types/wheel?
<holstein> Amkei: that will be challenging.. i would just reinstall guest additions
<Amkei> Thats the first thing I'd done
<holstein> Amkei: then, you understand it is not a mouse-wheel.. it is passing the hardware through virtually
<holstein> you can try booting a 12.04 live CD in the guest, to confirm that is "should" be working out-of-the-box
<Amkei> Isnt there something similar to xconf where I can set the mouse-typ?
<holstein> Amkei: you can always add your own xorg.conf back
<holstein> Amkei: i would check for and apply ugrades... and reinstall guest additions
<joshu> hi I'm having a problem with  "No protocol specified, Error: Can't open display :0"
<holstein> joshu: with what? the guest OS inside virtualbox?
<joshu> I've got xserver-xorg and lightdm installed on ubuntu mini iso. I've tried export DISPLAY=:0 but that doesn't help. I don't know what packages I need or what config is required to solve this error.
<joshu> holstein this is installed on an HP laptop
<holstein> joshu: you shoul be able to pull in lubuntu from lubuntu-desktop metapackage
<holstein> should*
<joshu> holstein will it not work without the full lubuntu? I'm trying to build a minimal system I don't need a desktop GUI etc
<holstein> joshu: it worked for me, but i dont know where the minimal iso support channel would be
<holstein> joshu: if you dont want a GUI, there should be no need for lightdm or xserver
<joshu> holstein wait you've done this from ubuntu mini?
<holstein> joshu: i have used the ubuntu mini iso..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<joshu> holstein I should have been more specific. I just need lightdm and when a user logs in I want to start an xfreerdp session nothing else
<joshu> holstein perhaps as you have experience with mini you can suggest what I'm doing wrong. I've tried googling but with no luck
<holstein> joshu: i have had mixed luck with that setup in the past.. sometimes i needed to add more packages
<holstein> joshu: i always found documentation with the thin client helpful
<joshu> holstein damn I need to figure this out. I didn't realise it would be so difficult to get a freerdp session running from lightdm
<holstein> joshu: ask what the guest needs
<joshu> holstein sorry I don't follow?
<holstein> joshu: for thinlinc, the guest needs to have XFCE installed
<holstein> joshu: if you dont have all the packages, you will get an error
<joshu> holstein I'm not using thinlinc.
<holstein> joshu: correct
<holstein> joshu: so, you view the *specific* documentation for what you are using
<holstein> joshu: and, you'l see what the requirements are, and what you need. which in the case of thinlinc, from my recent first hand experience, was all of xfce
<holstein> joshu: for freenx, the requirements were different, though i did that years ago, so i didnt mention the details
<bgd> hello
<bgd> this is a help channel for lubuntu?
<joshu> holstein I'm trying to compare what is missing in my ubuntu mini install versus a standard ubuntu install I have which doesn't have this problem.
<joshu> holstein according to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession#LightDM_configuration I've followed that but nothing happens just black screen and then back at the lightdm greeter
<bgd> how I can fix this error *E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.*  ?
<gohst> Hi, I got earcandy from it's project site on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/earcandy) but I got some trouble to make it run on lubuntu 13.04 (see http://pastebin.com/4z077ciL) has anyone expirience with this?
<Guest16966> hello
<Guest16966> j'ai la date en arabe
<Guest16966> comment la supprimer?
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> Guest16966: ^
<moondog> Is it true that lubuntu uses the exact same software repositories as Ubuntu?  so they should both offer the same choices of what can be installed?
<Unit193> Exactly.
<moondog> nice! thank you.
<joshu> hey Unit193
<Unit193> joshu: Howdy.
<Kuroshita> hey all, how can I change the system font in Lubuntu? I changed the font settings in the Openbox config but the menu and everything is still the default Ubuntu font.
#lubuntu 2013-07-25
<James0r2> what's a good way to run an android app in Lubuntu?
<James0r2> i'm not a developer or anything I'm just looking to use it's features
<BlitzHere> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to rip out music tracks from my CD collection to 320kbps mp3 files WITH album art. I'm on a P4, so the fewer the steps, the better. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance...
<hyperair> try installing goobox and seeing if that does the trick for you
<jared> BlitzHere: I've had a lot of success with ripperX
<BlitzHere> <hyperair><jared> Ok thanks, I'm installing RipperX and goobox now...
<jared> BlitzHere: hope it does what you need :) I used to use G::Rip but that disappeared a few years ago
<BlitzHere> I found this on this page, Does this still apply?
<BlitzHere> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<BlitzHere> MP3 Encoding
<BlitzHere> WARNING: the gstreamer LAME plugin, used in the instructions below, is broken and will produce substandard quality MP3s. You can track the bug here. If you want to create MP3s, it is recommended not to use Sound Juicer; use a program that doesn't interface with LAME through gstreamer instead. Good examples are RubyRipper and ABCDE.
<jared> BlitzHere: I think that applies to sound juicer only
<hyperair> no, it said gstreamer
<jared> And acccording to bug 195483 appears to have been fixed a while ago
<ubottu> bug 195483 in sound-juicer (Ubuntu) "Sound Juicer - MP3 quality doesn't change" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195483
<hyperair> but i think it doesn't apply these days.
<Riddell> how's the alpha 2 candidate images doing?
<Riddell> anyone able to update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Alpha2/Lubuntu ?
<jared> Riddell: might get a better response on the mailing list sorry
<Riddell> jared: which list? I don't actually see one on https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<jared> Riddell: I'll dig it out, I unsubbbed a while ago
<jared> Ah, it's lubuntu-users
<jared> On the main page that you just linked
<jared> Looking over the archive it appears the main devs are active on it still
<James0r2> im trying to mount an ftp to a local folder using curlftpfs and when i go to mount it i get that i don't have permission even though i'm using sudo
<pcman> hi
<Ahmuck> what is the default e-mail server shipped with lubuntu?
<genii> It doesn't come with an email server installed, so... none.
<phillw> Ahmuck: if you mean e-mail client, it is Sylpheed
<Ahmuck> recommended e-mail server?
<Ahmuck> i know sometimes when i attempt to start an e-mail type of application that requires messaging in the past it would post a pop up with default configuration options.
<joshu> Ahmuck for email server postfix it all depends what you need
<joshu> Ahmuck sounds like you are asking about email clients as phillw suggested
<Ahmuck> no, i want an e-mail server, on a junk laptop
<phillw> Ahmuck: in that case, you could do far worse than http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<Ahmuck> phillw: that is a great doc
<Ahmuck> good instructions
<lemans_> Hi guys, I used the universal pendrive installer to download lubuntu onto a flashdrive. I am trying to get a laptop with windows vista currently on it to boot it, but while im at the boot manager, it doesn't recognize a that the bootable flashdrive is in
<ianorlin> does the bios support usb boot?
<ianorlin> does it have a cd drive?
<ianorlin> or a working hard disk
<ianorlin> this can get you to boot from usb if your bios doesn't normally support it http://www.plop.at/
<zryan> hi all
<zryan> i have problme with google chrome error (he's dead jim chrome)
<Unit193> How much ram do you have?  That's generally a sign chrome ran out.
<zryan> 1 GB
<zryan> <Unit193> 1GB
<Unit193> I'd hope it'd be enough, but meh.  No other output?
<zryan> Unit193>how to fix the error message?
<Unit193> I'd guess it'd be displayed with that, I don't know as I don't use Chrome.
<joshu> anyone know where network manager stores the mobile broadband PIN? when I set it in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Mobile Connection, connect once then remove the PIN, reboot, I can still connect, so it must be saved somewhere else
<joshu> cross posting in #ubuntu
#lubuntu 2013-07-26
<James0r2> anyone know how to disable desktop switching from the touchpad?
<James0r2> when i swipe onto the touchpad from the right side it switches. kinda annoying
<forgotmynick> well this is nice
<wxl> ya'll had any experience with a "via Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)" ? a friend just made the switch to lubuntu and is getting ye olde choppy videos
<holstein> wxl: my experience is, that the latest drivers seem to work better
<holstein> wxl: i dont watch videos on the hardware
<wxl> heh, as a general rule, huh. :)
<wxl> he's running 13.04
<wxl> a cursory google search suggests it may not be well supported
<zleap> Doing our bit for lubuntu http://exeter.lug.org.uk/ £50 pc
<zleap> :)
<holstein> wxl: i had the best experience with vesa driver other than with an older kernel with the chrome driver from the site
<wxl> hm ok
<wxl> same exact card, holstein ?
<holstein> wxl: im not near the hardware.. but the entire line is problematic
<wxl> i wonder if it's 3d acceleration that's causing the choppiness
<holstein> wxl: there is none, so that is likely
#lubuntu 2013-07-27
<steve___> hello?
<Guest88189> I would like to report that Lubuntu 13.04 crashes and crashes at least once every hour.
<James0r> Migrating to Linux was not easy but it is rewarding. Maybe just because I'm new to Linux and open source OS's in general, but it seems like the day has come where paid for OS's will have to start really justifying there worth.
<thegladiator> how to turn off the window resize animation
<thegladiator> obconf lets me do that nice
<newuser> hi
<newuser> i cant find lubuntu restricted extras on lubuntu software center. why?
<newuser> Xubuntu Kubuntu and Ubuntu are there
<newuser> anyone?
<newuser> faggots
<newuser> unity ftw
<Myrtti> ok then
<Unit193> Mhmm..
<joshu> Unit193 do you know how to pass PAM user/pass to lightdm session?
<Unit193> Should involve pam-service and a file in pam.d/ but I've not done it.  Like http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23458 ?  There is a good example lightdm.conf too with more options filled out in the lightdm doc dir.
<joshu> yeah seen that link in my googling. Basically at the moment I can echo the username and password to a txt file, but I don't know how to use those two arguments to pass them to a session file such as ubuntu.desktop
<joshu> that's the bit of the puzzle I don't get
<Unit193> Best information I've found for lightdm (in my own searches a while ago, may have changed.) best documentation is either in /usr/share/doc/lightdm/, or on the Arch wiki, there wasn't a lot though. :/
<joshu> the question is can you pass arguments to a desktop file in the Exec= line, e.g. Exec=mycommand $username $password or similar
<joshu> Unit193 this is closer to what I want I think http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8980464/how-do-i-access-an-environment-variable-in-a-desktop-files-exec-line
#lubuntu 2013-07-28
<p01nt3r> good morning. get an error if i try to install nvidia-173 on an tnt-2 card under lubuntu. this is what the installer says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920163/
<p01nt3r> lubuntu is version 13.04, kernel is 3.8.0-26-generic
<p01nt3r> how will i get the right kernel-headers to work?
<p01nt3r> uups - it's version 71.86.15, sry.
<Emilio> Hi everyone. I'm trying to set deluge to auto download to a shared network drive, but the path is smb://blahblahblah and deluge won't accept it. Is there anything I can do?
<Emilio> hello?
<p01nt3r> hello. get an error if i try to install nvidia-173 on an tnt-2 card under lubuntu. this is what the installer says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920163/
<p01nt3r> oh, not 173, it's 71.86.15
<p01nt3r> on lubuntu 13.04, kernel 3.8.0.26-generic
<p01nt3r> so how do i configure the required kernel-file(s)?
<p01nt3r> and at this point i have to say: very greatful work is done with lubuntu - best os i've ever seen for older hardware ;-) THX!
<p01nt3r> is anyone here? xD
<p01nt3r> hmm..
<Unit193> p01nt3r: You pasted the wrong log, but do you have the linux header files?
<p01nt3r> get an error if i try to install nvidia-71.86.15 via .run-file on an tnt-2 card under lubuntu. this is what the installer says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920163/. any idea?
<joshu> hey Unit193 do you know how to get xbindkeys or similar to start before lightdm, so that the shortcuts are available prior to logging in?
<Unit193> I'd think you would use a upstart job for the event login-session-start
<joshu> Unit193 I've tried starting xbindkeys & with that in a script and calling it at both desktop-setup-script and session-setup-script
<joshu> basically I want to be able to change display brightness at the lightdm greeter and also once a session is started. I can change the brightness by calling echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/radeon_*/brightness
<joshu> but I can't get the keyboard keys to work without logging in.
<Unit193> And if you drop to a TTY (export DISPLAY) and set them does it work?
<joshu> yep don't even need to export display
<joshu> just ctrl+alt+F1, login and run /usr/local/bin/myscript and it will change the brightness to that level
<Unit193> I was thinking the keybinds mapping.  Alright, and does it have any output in /var/log/upstart/ ?
<joshu> oh sorry misunderstood
<joshu> so drop to TTY export DISPLAY=:0 and then try the keyboard shortucts?
<Unit193> The idea is to test and make sure you can set the keybinds when you're trying to.
<joshu> just tried that and nothing happens.
<Unit193> So there you go.
<joshu> Unit193 in /var/log/upstart/lightdm.log
<joshu> Error: //.xbindkeysrc not found or reading not allowed
<joshu> what do I need to do to fix that?
<glennop> i have a question about application dock... i have been using docky with lubuntu.  Is that OK?  any issues with docky?
<Unit193> Ah, you seemed to not have a full path in your script or you aren't calling it pointing it to the rc file.
<Unit193> glennop: If you like it, use it.
<glennop> thx
<joshu> Unit193 I can't figure it out :(
<joshu> Unit193 when I clear that log file, reboot and try again I see no errors
<joshu> just "215"
<joshu> whatever that means
<joshu> it must be possible to get keyboard shortcuts working somehow
<joshu> I can't be the first one
<p01nt3r> Unit193, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921818/
<Unit193> sudo updatedb && locate xbindkeysrc    Yeah, I'd guess different methods.
<Unit193> p01nt3r: Is that /var/log/nvidia-installer.log?  And did you check the one in Software Sources > Additional Drivers?
<joshu> Unit193 your commands return /home/test/.xkeybindkeysrc and 5 entries in /usr/share/doc/xbindkeys
<Unit193> (I'm about to head off.)
<joshu> Unit193 so you think that this is possible or should I just drop trying to solve it?
<Unit193> Well my thought is that you could find where it reads it from if run from  lightdm, but guessing /root.  Have you checked xmodmap?
<joshu> no idea what xmodmap is? so you mean that the .xbindkeysrc should be in /root instead?
<p01nt3r> Unit193, yes it is and i don't have any drivers under "additional drivers" listed.
<p01nt3r> Unit193, that was the reason why i tried to install a .run-file. remember: it's lubuntu, not ubuntu.
<xubuntu514> Hello
<xubuntu514> İ have a questıon
<xubuntu514> Can ı use ubuntu's program in wıth same performance
<xubuntu514> in thelubuntu
<p01nt3r> xubuntu514, sources are (mostly) the same, depends on what hardware you use
<p01nt3r> xubuntu514, maybe perfomance is better with lubuntu, because it's optimized for older computers
<p01nt3r> xubuntu514, but maybe  openbox will react different with some software because it's not unity/gdm
<p01nt3r> Unit193, noch eine idee wegen meines nvidia-treibers?
<p01nt3r> Unit193, got any else idea for my nvidia-driver?
<Unit193> (Additional Drivers isn't just a Ubuntu thing, it's for Lubuntu as well.)  I'd give a guess that you don't have header files.
<Unit193> !info linux-headers-generic
<ubottu> linux-headers-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.26.44 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Unit193> You have linux-libc-dev ?
<Dalvini`> hello there
<Dalvini`> I wonder if anyone can help me
<Dalvini`> I incidentally removed the “shutdown” application from the bottom launchbar on my lubuntu
<Dalvini`> and I can’t find a way to put it back :(
<p01nt3r> Unit193, yes i have linux-libc-dev installed
<p01nt3r> Unit193, http://postimg.org/image/cuom1wxbv/
<melodie> salut
<melodie> hello
<melodie> has someone tried lxappearance in Raring? It seems not to work
<melodie> any idea about it?
<krismaguire> melodie: what sort of problems are you having?
<melodie> hi krismaguire the problem is lxappearance just does not have any effect on the .gtkrc-2.0 file and on the .config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini file
<melodie> in Precise it works, it modifies both files even if I would want it to ask me which gtk theme I would like to change
<melodie> I tried to use it to change the fonts, and nothing happened: in Raring
<melodie> I use lxappearance out of the Lxde suite. (In Openbox standalone)
<krismaguire> Not something I've come across or heard about so far.
<krismaguire> phillw: Is this a known bug?
<phillw> krismaguire: melodie I do not recall this, but I suggest asking on the mailing list as it has wider coverage.
<melodie> sigh
<melodie> I have not tried to start lxappearance from console yet, to see if something comes out
<melodie> I'll try that before going to post to a mailing list
<krismaguire> Let us know how it goes
<phillw> melodie: have a look at bug 1062586
<ubottu> bug 1062586 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "lxappearance not setting gtk theme for any user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062586
<phillw> I found that on a quick search
<krismaguire> melodie, phillw is a google-fu master
<phillw> krismaguire: not really, I actually receive an email for every bug associated with lubuntu so can do a quick search of my e-mails. There are a couple of the QA team as well as the devs who do :)
<phillw> the bug team are actually faster and better at finding reported bugs than I am :)
<krismaguire> melodie: hope that answers your question, it seems it's a known bug and undoubdetdly will be getting worked on
<melodie> phillw oh ok I look, thank you
<phillw> we are all committed to keeping duplicate bug reports down and it's always worth asking before filing one.
<melodie> It looks very much like my bug, so I'll add my feedback to the thread with my version and setup
<melodie> I'll just login to the ubuntu version in the machine next to this one
<phillw> melodie: thanks!
<melodie> phillw krismaguire, done, I just added my comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxappearance/+bug/1062586/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1062586 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "lxappearance not setting gtk theme for any user" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> phillw you got it instantly! amazing!
<phillw> It will be arriving, I was otherwise engaged in my delayed answer to you.
<krismaguire> Glad we got there in the end, hopefully it's fixed soon melodie
<phillw> melodie: I will add it to the list of bugs to be discussed at the next monthly meeting. It has been languishing there and the head of dev for lubuntu has actually left a comment on there.
 * phillw hates unloved bugs
<melodie> phillw krismaguire while I'm here:
<melodie> the keyboard configuration does not work either, so I added a desktop file with a command line to set it up with dpkg-reconfigure, in a spin I did
<melodie> I think that must be lxkeyboard?
<melodie> something of the like
<phillw> melodie: I've asked the dev team as to where they are up to on said bug. From my not perfect memory, there is work going on in Saucy. If this gets worked out, then it can be SRU'd back to the earlier releases.
<melodie> ok
<melodie> very good
<phillw> melodie: as you seem to be competent user, can I suggest that you give 13.10 a try so as to see what bugs are squished and which remain.
<melodie> I am thinking about it
<melodie> I intend to install Ubuntu Mini Remix Raring in a Ubuntu Builder built and then upgrade to saucy, then add my list of packages
<melodie> that should work
<melodie> unless there is a Lubuntu 13.10 daily I could download? Is there one?
<phillw> melodie: have a look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/ We hope that there is now enough information available in digestible bits (we hope). The pure lubuntu area is still at between https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/ I've still got to finish off linking in our lubuntu area into the new wiki structure on Activities.
<phillw> melodie: there is indeed a daily for lubuntu :)
<melodie> I'd prefer to get a daily
<melodie> an alpha2 is behind the daily, is that right?
<phillw> melodie: yes, the A2 was a milestone step. We are back to dailies... do take the time to learn about what zsync can do.
 * phillw checjed and I had updated the lubuntu area to say we are back on dailies :)
<melodie> I don't have a lubuntu that's recent, neither alpha nor daily
<melodie> I 'm ok to learn what zsync can do for me, but what about me starting a wget right now ?
<phillw> melodie: if you just install zsync it will do a wget for you (it will say it has nothing to reference against), it also then does an automatic md5 checksum for you, thus saving that step :)
<melodie> how can zsync possibly know what I want?
<phillw> if you ever have any questions, head over to #ubuntu-quality
<melodie> here I am in an Archlinux box, and on the machine at my right it's Ubuntu Openbox Remix updated to Raring.
<melodie> what arguments should I provide to zsync?
<melodie> the one big question apart from that is: where are the lubuntu dailies ? :)
<melodie> daylies
<phillw> melodie: it does not, the 1st time. But if you then ask it to update an existing ISO, it will get on with the job, instead of having to download the entire ISO from scratch... think of it as an apdate for your ISO for if you want to test from install.
<phillw> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<phillw> that is the area for everything ISO related, click on the CD icon and you will be given the methods of downloading.
<melodie> great!
<melodie> thank you very much!
<melodie> I'll see what I can do tomorrow
<phillw> melodie: do have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/ It has only recently been re-written and hopefully is easier to follow. Please do let me know how you find it.
<melodie> phillw
<melodie> "There are many different types of testing availible "
<melodie> available
<melodie> "to people interested in QA. "
<melodie> newcomers might not know what QA is
<melodie> explain in parenthesis ?
<melodie> phillw
<melodie> "The below link is more of a quick overview of the things mentioned in more detail on this page. "
<melodie> making the sentence more simple would be nice
<melodie> ie:
<melodie> "the link below is a quick overview, then the rest of the page provides more details"
<melodie> (this is a suggest, I'm not English native and the sentence on the page seems complicated to me)
<melodie> phillw do you need more?
<phillw> melodie: altered... As you may have guessed, I'm the chief editor for that new structure.
<melodie> yes, you act in a very chief way, and I congratulate you for such a good work!
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I am the "mayor" of a virtual village on the web. Linuxvillage :)
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org, fr and en, and http://forum.linuxvillage.net
<melodie> fr and en too ! ^^
<krismaguire> melodie: Nice forum, hope it works out
<melodie> thanks krismaguire
<melodie> yes it does work
<melodie> we all like the friendly basis which leads the forum spirit
<krismaguire> How long has it been around?
<phillw> melodie: I'm the QA person for lubuntu, but as I am also a wiki editor; Nicholas (Head of QA for all everything) does ask me to do wiki stuff. That page had become like frankentiens' monster :D
<melodie> oh so
<melodie> phillw about virtual machines and testing...
<phillw> melodie: I'm not familiar with SMF, I use phpBB
<melodie> my companion has recently tested btrfs in his machines
<melodie> I have not but, I have retained what he told me
<melodie> he had never cloned a system so fast
<melodie> and doing so many things with the partitions
<melodie> you might want to try
<melodie> I like phpbb, and I don't mind smf : as long as I don't have to do all the first configurations myself :D
<melodie> which I didn't have to
<phillw> I used to only use kvm for virtual machines, but there are some bugs in the GUI side of it. although I must say  that using Virtual Box is a complete pain on my link as it relies too much on graphivs which take for ever for to update on my remote machine.
<krismaguire> phillw: you still on that 3 dongle?
<phillw> krismaguire: niope, back on my ~500 Kb/s "broadband"
<krismaguire> Oh wow, that's slow!
<phillw> comes of living in lovely country side :)
<krismaguire> There's more people in London than in my whole country you can't be that far away from civilisation! Lol
<phillw> I'm too far away from an upgraded telephone 'box' and too far and remote for fibre optic / cable :)
<krismaguire> Ah, I don't get fibre here or cable but I do live just across from the telephone exchange :)
<phillw> lucky for some!
<krismaguire> I still have 3 chasing me though!
<phillw> 3 still works well for me :)
<krismaguire> I told them where to go!
<melodie> phillw what I am saying is that using a normal machine for tests is probably easier for someone who understands fast what he can get from a btrfs partition
<phillw> melodie: btrfs is still 'dev' mode; much like ext4 was at the 11.10 was
<phillw> melodie: do the btrfs team consider it stable enough to have it as the / partition (i.e. the boot sector)
<melodie> I don't know about the btrfs team, what I can say is I saw my companion using it for a while without meeting with any glitch and testing several distros, cloning one to reinstall it elsewhere later...
<melodie> I don't know more about it, except that as you say, it's provided as "dev" mode and not stable
<melodie> s/companion/boy-friend/
<phillw> yeah, until they are happy for it run as the boot area, ubuntu kernel will support it.
<melodie> as the boot area?
<melodie> I just finished reading the activity page in the wiki, I didn't find anything else to improve
<melodie> maybe "thank-you" does not need a dash; that's all
<melodie> I would like to ask a question to you
<phillw> the /boot area contains the kernel, the initrmfs system etc.
<melodie> I wonder if one day the dev team will consider restarting the development of the job-admin gtk gui which is the poorest of the known distros around
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/jobservice/+bug/774206
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774206 in jobs-admin (Ubuntu) "All operations fail" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jobs-admin/+bug/647314
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 647314 in jobs-admin (Ubuntu) "jobs-admin crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,New]
<phillw> melodie: I've never heard of it... So cannot really give an opinion.
<melodie> the dev who worked on it a few years ago said he would provide new files
<melodie> then in another related thread he said he lost all his upload! the server where he had it had disappeared
<melodie> then at the end he said he'd come back to fix it, but never did
<melodie> and it seems nobody took over
<melodie> phillw if you know someone who could consider reading this, here is a summary of the whole story:
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.net/index.php/topic,297.msg2231.html#msg2231
<god__> hi
<melodie> hi
<god__> how do remove icons on desktop in lubuntu?
<god__> do i just delete ?
<melodie> god__ you can delete, do you mean after install?
<melodie> which version of lubuntu is that?
<god__> lubuntu lxle
<melodie> yes I know lubuntu is a lxde brand
<melodie> which code name ? when has it been published?
<god__> this is long term support
<melodie> there is no lubuntu long term support for now
<god__> lxle is the distro
<melodie> and the 12.04 version had no icon on the desktop as default
<melodie> I know because I asked gilir if lubuntu could add some later, and he said the lubuntu users generally don't want any
<god__> the guys over @ lxle was no help
<melodie> lxle is not a distro, LXDE is a Desktop Environment and Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE
<melodie> just remove icons by hand
<melodie> right-click : remove
<god__> lxle is on distrowatch
<god__> ok i'll try
<melodie> great, can you point me to the page?
<god__> distrowatch.com search "lxle"
#lubuntu 2014-07-21
<greatpopcorn> I am attempting to boot Lubuntu 14.04 onto a really old IBM Thinkpad A22m. I am stuck at a black screen after the default (l)ubuntu starting screen and the check screen. Suggestions?
<phillw> greatpopcorn: first thing... run the self test that is an option on starting
<greatpopcorn> I ran it with some boot options and now it is caught in a loop of check screen, black screen with cursor, split second of desktop, check screen, etc.
<greatpopcorn> The boot options were the one that it says to use for IBM machines and the one for IBM thinkpads.
<greatpopcorn> Even if I try opening the terminal with Alt+F4, it closes that and goes back to the check screen.
<konvexdaten__> Hello. I am running lubuntu on a dell laptop and I connected it to my 40' smart TV, but can't change the resolution. How do I change it?
<konvexdaten__> Please, lubuntu people :(
<rena_> I found this. Maybe it helps, unless you had already gone through it :p
<rena_> http://www.sudo-juice.com/change-lxde-screen-resolution-ubuntu-lubuntu/
<konvexdaten__> rena, na sai kala :*
<konvexdaten__> rena_, na sai kala :*
<kuhilasv1ara> about that yesterdays cpufreq problem. Not sure if I have acpi-cpufreq module on my pc for it to load. Someone first checked its presence with  ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/ , and saw it there and then did sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq. When I run that command, I don't see acpi-cpufreq there https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=96987
<kuhilasv1ara> locate acpi-cpu gives me nothing
<phillw> onla: for the cpufreq issue, you are probably best waiting for melodie to be back on line as it was her who was dealing with the issue with you. For screen resolution issue, I'd suggest installing ARandR it has more functionality than XRandR (Although it does use more resources, which is why we do not ship it as default). Remember to have the smart TV connected and powered up when you boot the computer, my computer sulks if I try to 'hot plug' a monito
<profus2> hello everybody,
<profus2> how do i start application after installing it with gdebi?
<profus2> did not find it in any menue
<phillw> profus2: which application?
<profus2> trelby
<JohnDoe_71Rus> menu - run - type application name
<profus2> http://www.trelby.org/
<profus2> looks like this is based on python
<profus2> installation went without problems, but i have no clue how to run it :_(
<phillw> profus2: I'm just installing it, be patient :)
<profus2> thank you, will be very patient...
<phillw> profus2: Menu --> Accessories --> Trelby :)
<phillw> But don't ask me how it works!!! I've only read the download page :P
<profus2> unfortunately not here
<phillw> I suggest re-installing using the link http://www.trelby.org/files/release/2.2/trelby_2.2_all.deb
<profus2> i am running uberstuden 3.0
<phillw> your computer should ask to save or run the app... chose to run it.
<profus2> @phillw: will do
<profus2> afk for about 15 minutes, will report back, thank you for helping me out
<mpmc> Hey guys, having a bit of a problem with my Logitech G400 mouse (wired) & Lubuntu. It's just completely stopped working (it's worked fine for ages previously), it's being seen (lsusb and dmesg) but it just won't work, I've plugged in a separate mouse and that's fine. It also works fine in a Windows machine, (re|dis)connecting it makes no difference either. Any ideas?
<phillw> mpmc: can you try with a LiveCD ?
<mpmc> phillw: The machine was freshly re-installed a few days ago and the mouse was working fine.
<mpmc> I think a recent update has borked it.
<phillw> mpmc: But, does the LiveCD work?
<mpmc> phillw: Yes.
<phillw> mpmc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2234434 it does not look promising :(
<mpmc> Bah!
<mpmc> phillw: Thanks for your help!
<phillw> mpmc: I've even looked on http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/support/optical-gaming-mouse-g400 and there is no linux driver listed, sorry ... :/
<mpmc> phillw: I can't understand why it's been working fine on the same machine, then boom dead! :s
<phillw> mpmc: have a read and follow of http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/logitech-g400-gaming-mouse-can-i-set-up-multiple-button-profiles-4175459534/
<phillw> to every problem, there is a solution :)
<mpmc> phillw: I'll give it a shot :)
<profus2> @phillw: succeded in solving trelby problem, had to click on .desktop file in /opt/trelby, it then added icon to menu bar
<phillw> profus2: nice :)... now all I have to do is work out what it does and decide if to keep it :P
<profus2> its a screenwriting program, leading your way directly to hollywood :-)
<phillw> I know a couple of people who may be interested in that :)
<ikonia> is the lubuntu PPC port maintained by the lubuntu guys or seperate/ppc team ?
<ikonia> sorry, as in the core lubuntu team or a seperate branch, such as the PPC community team members
<phillw> ikonia: lubuntu ppc is supported by lubuntu, a small but valiant group who have the hardware.
<phillw> ikonia: --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64
<brokenaudio> is 14.10 or 15.04 shipping lxqt?
<phillw> brokenaudio: 14.10 has passed alpha 1 testing for i686 and amd64 (32 and 64 bit processors). It is back under daily testing.
<phillw> lxqt has not yet been added to 14.10
<brokenaudio> so it'll be an option but not default?
<phillw> brokenaudio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.10
<brokenaudio> choosing the software to bundle is probally going to be a long process, as a lot of qt stuff has very long kde dep chains
<brokenaudio> some qt things in ubuntu pretty much want the whole damn kubuntu metapackage
<brokenaudio> i guess completely ignore goign lqt until it hits stable on qt5 huh
<phillw> qt5 has landed and is what is now being worked on.
<A1R_> Hi, I'm trying to install irssi on my lubuntu machine, but when I "sudo apt-get install irssi...etc" it shows "E: unable to locate package ____"
<wxl> A1R_: are you just doing `sudo apt-get install irssi` or do you have some other packages appended to the end? if the latter, try just one
<A1R_> i have other packages appended at the end
<wxl> so remove the offending package and let me know what it is and i'll help you find it while the other stuff installs
<ianorlin> A1R that can also happen if you misspell a package name
<wxl> right that's what i was getting at
<A1R_> oh lol...
<wxl> :)
<A1R_> turns out i did mispell it xD
<wxl> you can always `apt-cache search some-keyword`
<wxl> or `apt-cache show some-package`
<wxl> it happens; also sometimes the names change!!
<A1R_> yeah
<A1R_> brb
<A1R> There we go
<wxl> horaay
<MeXTuX> Changed panel settings but would like to restore it to defaults. Any idea?
<koell> MeXTuX: look into ~/.config/lxpanel and copy the default one from other sessions to your Lubuntu folder
<MeXTuX> Thank you. One more thing: ALT + F2 is not working. How can I enable that shortcut to run applications?
<ianorlin> MexTux that is a known bug one fix is to replace lxsession-defaul launcher_manager with lxsession-default launcher manager in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
#lubuntu 2014-07-22
<jxshxx> Need clarification - Have a tower with windows and Ubuntu 10.04.  Popped in Lubuntu 14.04 disk, and was given the option to upgrade the old Ubuntu to the new Lubuntu.  Does this leave the Windows partition intact?
<koell> jxshxx: a backup is always a good way i guess
<koell> it will just upgrade i think without deleting windows (no guarantees :D
<jxshxx> koell: I'd prefer legal documentation that gives me all your stuff if it fails
<ianorlin> I am not sure upgrades that out of date are really tested
<koell> jxshxx: you may wrie your documenation yourself and contribute to the lubuntu project, no one would stop you :P
<jxshxx> koell: noted.  alright, may as well try it.  losing windows would only be an improvement.
<koell> :D
<A1R> hmm
<mkdmz> How do I change remove the background picture from lightdm and just have a chosen color, command line?
<mkdmz_> is there a way to change lightdm background color and remove picture on command line?
<ianorlin> mkdmz_: there is a way to change the image I just need to remember which config file
<mkdmz_> ianorlin: I have to do this in chroot, so that's why I need to do it command line, I dont' know how to get to x from chroot.
<ianorlin> so you are trying to run an entire x session in chroot
<mkdmz_> ianorlin: not really, just spinning lubuntu with some changes.  I hope I don't need to learn to do x in chroot, sounds not fun.
<mkdmz_> I found /etc/lightdm files
<ianorlin> there is a simlink called /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf that you would need to edit in the chroot that you need to change the backround= line to change the background
<ianorlin> so you would need an solid color image
<mkdmz_> Okay, I was successful just changing the image path to an image that is a solid color.
<mkdmz_> For some reason I remember in the past that didn't work for *ubuntus
<mkdmz_> I'm going to try to change the autologin in now via just changing the config file.
<ianorlin> although making a backup of config files can be handy when editing them
<jxshxx> Dual Boot tower - 2 printers tested - Printer 1 works in both OS - Printer 2, though installed/recognized, won't print in 14.04 - cups were reinstalled in synaptic, to no avail - Printer 1 connects via serial, Printer 2 via usb - Thoughts?
<ianorlin> what kind of printer is printer 2?
<ianorlin> I think lubuntu you need to install hplip because otherwise there are fitting on cd problems
<jxshxx> ianorlin: yes, hp printer
<phillw> I don't think any of the flavours ship hplip, it is for HP printers?
<ianorlin> yes hplip is for hp printers
<phillw> I could be wrong, now that they've all gone dvd size :D
<ianorlin> you need to install hplip which is the driver
<phillw> I don't need it for kodak or canon printers... linux finds them on its own
<ianorlin> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.3-0ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 384 kB
<jxshxx> ianorlin: deskjet 1050
<ianorlin> jxshxx: install hplip thorugh synaptic, apt-get, or lubuntu-software-center
<phillw> I do have it installed as the laser's here and works are both HP lasers (I just like their build quality)
<phillw> but, I'' back to testing 14.04.1 :)
<jxshxx> ianorlin: just a sudo apt-get install hplip?
<ianorlin> yes but you may want to sudo apt-get update first
<jxshxx> ianorlin: Okay, thank you
<jxshxx> ianorlin: hplip saved the day.  thanks again!
<phillw> jxshxx: hp are one of the most linux friendly companies out there
<ianorlin> some of their laptop have broadcom wifi though
<phillw> ianorlin: even I'm not perfect :P
<koell> where do i set the timeout for lock screen?
<ianorlin> light-locker-settings for 14.04
<koell> lthanks ianorlin
<randint> hello, I'm on Lubuntu 32-bit. I used this tutorial (http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat) to install graphics drivers on NVIDIA GeForce MX420. after restart I couldn't choose any resolutions than 640x480. now the letters are so small and the icons are huge. any suggestions on how I could change resolution?
<ianorlin> randint can you pastebin the output of xrandr
<randint> yeah, I'm not on near the computer I'm talking about. thought to collect some suggestions here for tomorrow.
<randint> guess I'll come back here tomorrow then.
<randint> can't give you the output of that atm
#lubuntu 2014-07-23
<mgodzilla> lubuntu 14.04 software center - how do i install apps w/ the proper credentials?
<mgodzilla> system says i'm not allowed to perform this action.
<mgodzilla> :/
<mgodzilla> \\test2\SHARED\Other Apps\Jenzabar\jenzabar 4.6 patches\4.6.5.2
<mgodzilla> oops.
<ianorlin> mgodzilla: you enter your password in the account when you log in but your accuont needs adminstrator privledges
<mgodzilla> ah.
<ianorlin> for example if your screensaver went on you could accidently log in to guest account
<mgodzilla> lookin' at users and groups now.
<ianorlin> which doesn't have those privledges
<mgodzilla> mmhmm.
<mgodzilla> thank you for the insight ianorlin.
 * mgodzilla googles oodles
<genoobie> hey all
<santhosh_> how to enable desktop-sharing in lubuntu 14.04
<phillw> santhosh_: have a read of http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu-14-04/1640 I use ssh -X
<santhosh_> how to enable remote desktop on lubuntu 14.04
<santhosh_> how to enable remote desktop on lubuntu 14.04
<wxl> santhosh_: what exactly are you trying to accomplish? connecting via remote desktop with lubuntu or connecting to lubuntu with remote desktop? and which remote desktop? and what os is the other machine running?
<santhosh> hai
<santhosh> hai wlx iam enable desktop sharing in lubuntu when i try to conncet windows pc it is getting error
<santhosh> it is same as ubuntu 14.04 also
<santhosh> iam enable desktop sharing in lubuntu when i try to conncet windows pc it is getting error
<randint> hello, I'm on Lubuntu 32-bit. I installed graphics drivers for my GPU (NVIDIA GeForce MX420), using this tutorial (http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat). now for some reason I can't choose any resolutions other than 640x480. how could I fix this? before I installed the drivers, my default was 1280x1024.
<joern> hi randint
<joern> that tutorial is way too old
<joern> unfortunately, you can't use the propietary drivers with Lubuntu
<joern> so you need to remove it with:
<joern> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current nvidia-304 --purge
<randint> joern: ok, I'm back. lets see
<randint> joern: ok, will do that
<joern> did you have any problems with the preinstalled driver?
<randint> joern: though these drivers solved the other problem. I had problems with icons disappearing
<randint> joern: and this additional driver solved the problem
<joern> the drivers didn't really solve anything, it could not be loaded at all
<randint> joern: well it seems to have solved it
<joern> I guess your system did fall back to the vesa standard driver
<joern> instead of using nouveau, which is for Nvidia cards
<randint> joern: well, if it really did fall back to the standard driver then how can't I change the resolution? :O
<joern> vesa doesn't support high resolutions
<joern> nouveau supports higher resolutions, but has bugs as you have experienced
<randint> joern: but before installing the additional drivers, my default resolution was 1280x1024
<randint> joern: but your suggestion is to remove the added drivers and then deal with the icon problem separately?
<joern> because your system used nouveau. after installing the official nvidia driver, your system did fall back to vesa which doesn't support your screen resolution
<joern> yes
<randint> joern: ok, I'll try
<joern> you are lucky, most of the times the screen just stays black with the wrong driver
<randint> joern: lol, I'm wondering how I could've explained that to my client
<joern> :-)
<randint> joern: but after this command: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current nvidia-304 --purge
<randint> joern: should I restart?
<randint> joern: or it'll prompt me to restart?
<joern> yes, everything should be reverted after a restart
<randint> joern: ok, after restart I'll give you the screenshots, what's bugging me with the icons
<randint> joern: ok, going to restart. fingers crossed :)
<randint> joern: brb
<randint> joern: ok, I'm back. everything's how it was before
<randint> joern: and the icons are f-ed up again
<randint> joern: screens in a sec
<joern> I guess it is the same problem like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223134
<randint> joern: no idea, they're not describing how the icons exactly look like
<randint> joern: ok, here are the screens: http://imgur.com/a/CGobw
<joern> I see, randint
<randint> joern: any suggestions?
<joern> well, that graphic card needs the driver series nvidia-96, which isn't compatible with 14.04's X-Server
<joern> nvidia-96 is avaible in 12.04, but Lubuntu 12.04 has reached end-of-life, Xubuntu 12.04 reaches end-of-life April 2015
<joern> you could try to downgrade kernel and X to the versions from 12.04, but I don't know if that causes problems - have never tested that
<randint> joern: hmm, this distro I'm using is a localised version of Lubuntu. I think it should be based on Lubuntu 14.04
<randint> joern: and their website says, that it's a "long-term support release"
<randint> joern: when I'm in the file manager and hovering over the folders, then the folder icons come and go
<randint> joern: aa, you were talking of 12.04
<joern> I did take a look on the website of Estobuntu, it's really based on Lubuntu 14.04
<joern> so if you can't live with that bug, the only solutions are: use another distro/derivative based on 12.04 or downgrade X and kernel in your Estobuntu, but I really don't know if that screws your installation
<randint> joern: it was promoted quite a lot in the media, as a replacement for WinXP
<joern> cool!
<randint> joern: my client probably can live with that, but it seems a bit ugly for me
<joern> yes looks ugly and unprofessional
<joern> know what you mean
<randint> joern: since you're not certain about downgrading X and kernel, which distros would you recommend for an older PC that are "based on 12.04"?
<joern> what are the other speccs of that computer?
<randint> joern: Pentium 4 2.4 GHz . not sure about RAM, I'll look it up
<randint> joern: and if I understand this output correctly, then there seems to be 512 MB RAM: http://pastebin.com/s2uMc9N0
<joern> yes that's correct
<randint> joern: I'm using Linux Mint Cinnamon version at home, but I'm not sure if this PC would take it
<randint> joern: by "take it" I mean how fast would it be
<joern> there still some options, then. LXLE 12.04 (based on Lubuntu 12.04 and extends the "lifetime" with updates from the community), Bodhi Linux 2.4 (has a desktop environment which is very fast, but a bit complicated from my point of view).  Linux Mint MATE 13, maybe? Debian LXDE is very light and stable and simmilar to Estobuntu
<randint> joern: guess he can live with that. it'd take the time again to install the whole thing
<randint> joern: but thanks
<coreder> any idea when lxqt is to be released?
<phillw> someone else who does not know the meaning of patience :/
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> installing lubuntu on my second laptop
<phillw> genoobie: run the self test on the installation medium.... Just do it :P
<mpmc> phillw: Will Lubuntu switch to LXQT? :)
<phillw> mpmc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.10
<phillw> Qt5 has arrived
<mpmc> Can't wait to try it, the screenshots on Lxqt look like KDE though.
<joern> it looks awesome and works quite good :-)
<mpmc> joern: Is it good on slower hardware?
<joern> yes :D
<joern> it's a bit unstable and there is still some missing functionality, but the devs are working on it
<phillw> mpmc: there is a dev ppa for it, but at present I'd suggest running it in a VM
<mpmc> phillw: I think I'll wait, I'm in no rush :)
<phillw> people like joern and julien may break it while doing dev work.. I have not got a decision as to if we will have a parrallel release for 14.10
<phillw> it is more likely to be 15.04
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> sorry to bug everyone again
<genoobie> I have a cq50 laptop, lspci says I have an atheros wireless card and driver in use is ath5k
<genoobie> but ifconfig doesn'nt bring up anything
<genoobie> rfkill shows no soft block, but hard blocked yes
<genoobie> rfkill unblock 0 0 doesn't change it
<phillw> genoobie: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160177
<mpmc> I owned a HP compaq once with an AMD Turion R70 x64 the thing got mega hot even when idle.. Won't buy HP Laptops ever again.
<genoobie> yes, this thing cooks!
<phillw> there are other options from my search, but that has a [SOLVED] tag, which I always recommend 1st
<genoobie> phillw, just google?
<genoobie> phillw lshw reveals "DISABLED"
<phillw> genoobie: with a tweak or two :P If that does not help, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 have a read of the sticky and ask on there
<genoobie> phillw, hey
<genoobie> are you still here
<genoobie> mucked around with the ath5k adapter and finally got it "unblocked"
<genoobie> shows up in ifconfig
<genoobie> how come I can't find the gui for it
<genoobie> or it doesn't appear in the "taskbar"
<genoobie> Hey
<ianorlin> genoobie you need to apply updates to get it as there was a bug
<RudeViper> Hello all
<phillw> genoobie: I'm back... been preparing food, but I see ianorlin has you in hand
<RudeViper> I have installed lubuntu 14.04 on a new machine. I am having a real problem with the screenblanking after 10 minutes.... I havelooked on severalwebsites and used their suggestions - ie installing xscreensaver and using the lxsession default manager to turn this off but nothingworks.... Can someone PLEASE tell me how to turn this thing off - it's being set up to run headless and I will be using
<RudeViper> remote to admin it - whenever it blanks screen I can't do anything till I physically go and log back into the machine
<phillw> RudeViper: 1st thing is to do
<phillw> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get uprgrade
<phillw> from there there is help.
<phillw> from memory, you need the new screensaver app.
<phillw> RudeViper: found the critter... bug 1281323
<ubottu> bug 1281323 in One Hundred Papercuts "Lubuntu/Xubuntu Live session locks when away from keyboard" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281323
<ianorlin> so run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will work for genoobie
<RudeViper> ok so no way to fix it in 14.04 yet then
<phillw> RudeViper: it is fix released... follow what it says in the bug report....
<RudeViper> I don't see that anywhere
<genoobie> phillw: getting a bit stuck here
<RudeViper> ok I see where it says todisable light locker but that doesn't show up anywhere - what I'm trying to do (and see if it works) is to remove light-locker
<genoobie> much better
<genoobie> phillw, okay I am running into a bit of a problem
<Glycan> Hello.
<genoobie> phillw, been at this for almost 2 hours
<genoobie> first had to throw a couple options onto the ath5k.conf
<genoobie> no_hw_rfkill_switch and nohwcrypt
<genoobie> but my scans still come up empty
<genoobie> I could verify that the antenna are connected properly
<genoobie> brb
<Glycan> could someone help me with xbindkeys?
<Glycan> It says it can't capture keys
<silverlion> Glycan: sorry, am the wrong person :(
<Glycan> okay, thnaks x)
<rafaellaguna> hello
<phillw> Glycan: I suggest asking on the mailing list. if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard does not answer your question(s)
<Glycan> It's not consistant with my setup for some reason
<genoobie> phillw, ugh, I checked the antenna
<Glycan> And this is kinda urgent...
<genoobie> everything is fine
<Glycan> Okay, how about something else: how do you add a bash command as an action to ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml ?
<Glycan> wait, no, got it
<genoobie> any help would be most appreciated
<phillw> genoobie: I suggest raising a request on the forum, I'm not familiar with your hard ware for WiFi and at times it does seem like a black art. You can try #ubuntu but it is a crazy mad busy channel... I'd still go for making a post on the forum.
<genoobie> whoops
<genoobie> that's right, I just lost that link
<phillw> genoobie: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<genoobie> thanks
<Glycan> thanks a bunch, everyone
<phillw> Glycan: did the wiki sort it for you?
<Glycan> no, the source
<RudeViper> phillu - looks like removing ligh-locker is the ticket
<phillw> RudeViper: there is our 1st point release for 14.04 due out on thursday. We're hopeful that these really annoying bugs will have been squished
<phillw> all those with fixes have been applied accross the entire family.
<RudeViper> ok cool - thats the only one I have found so far - but i'm just running it as a minecraft and home file server for learning purposes....
<phillw> RudeViper: if you want to keep on top of bugs, and even report them in a manner that the devs can understand, then between the gaming, you may like to have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/ (Oh, and I know a couple of people who know minecraft servers. but that is off-topic)
<RudeViper> Now that I could use phillu - someone to help me get the server to start with the machine - nothing I have tried works -
<phillw> RudeViper: what server?
<RudeViper> it's craftbukkit 1.7.2
<phillw> food time... bbl
<rafaellaguna> :D
<Ahmuck-Jr> hi hi.  i'd like to do a dist upgrade
<Ahmuck-Jr> but it does not appear to do anything.  suggestions?
<Ahmuck-Jr> i'm not even sure what dist i am on
<Ahmuck-Jr> nm, got it
<genoobie> hey phillw one last question
<genoobie> the wireless worked in lubuntu 11.04
<genoobie> would that be any help to solve this problem?
<RudeViper> I think he might be eating - lol
<genoobie> RudeViper, thanks
<RudeViper> I am sure he will be back
<genoobie> I've been at this wireless now for 4 hours
<genoobie> that's ridiculous
<phillw> I am back from my nutricianal cycle
<genoobie> phillw, the question was, if I know that the wireless worked in 11.94
<genoobie> 11.04
<genoobie> would that be any help in solving this puzzle?
<phillw> genoobie: you can report it as a regression
<genoobie> same link?
<Glycan> Hello again.
<Glycan> My home and end keys aren't working in libreoffice, how might I go about debugging?
<Glycan> (or in other programs, for that matter)
<phillw> genoobie: raise a new bug, but refer back to where it was fixed. That massively increases the chance of it being cherry picked and added to recent kernel. I cannot guarantee it will be, but you do increase your chances. I've been told that in such instances it is a lot less painful to get something like http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mini-Wireless-802-11-Adapter-Antenna-Black/dp/B00ARQS7ZW/ref=pd_cp_computers_3
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> my kids would break that in no time
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> I guess it's just strange that it once worked, but doesn't any more.
<phillw> you can do it without the ariel :)
<phillw> genoobie: then do please raise a bug report.
<phillw> genoobie: I'd still advise asking on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<snxs> Hello, i just installed Lubuntu on a virtual machine,  just finished updating and went to install virtual guest additions to get a bigger screen I get a successful installation but even if i switch to full screen, it wont go full screen, im left with black bars on the side, how can i fix this ?
<rafaellaguna> have you installed the proprietary drivers? they might be needed
<snxs> seems so, i don't have an option for my specific resolution 1280x800,
<rafaellaguna> it's very unsual, yes
<snxs> not sure what drivers im looking for though
<rafaellaguna> anyway, if you use a nVidia card you cant tweak it a bit. open "software and updates" and open the drivers tab to see what do you need
<snxs> don't :(, im on a mbp 13 inch,
<snxs> has Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 MB
<RudeViper> I'm back
<rafaellaguna> snxs, so no drivers needed
<rafaellaguna> hello RudeViper
<rafaellaguna> snxs, can't you tweak the full screen function with VBox itself?
<snxs> rafaellaguna: not sure, where do i tweak it, i thought it was a tweak on the xorg conf file that i do not have on my etc/x11 folder..
<rafaellaguna> not anymore, the xorg config must not be modified, it's not practical
<rafaellaguna> at least with nVidia
<rafaellaguna> I talk about some options in VBox about full-screen, in my case, with Windows, it happened the same, but with Ubuntu it worked
<snxs> oh yes i go to full screen but still not full, im sure i need to manually add my resolution ,
<rafaellaguna> yes, and you should have specify at any place in the app
<snxs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Monitor_or_Screens#Can.27t_Change_to_Screen_Resolution_I_need_For_My_Monitor_or_Laptop_Screen
<snxs> this doesn't work... there is not lxdm service, nor a xorf -configuration ..
<rafaellaguna> I told you, even some xorg conf files are missing now
<RudeViper> phillu can pm you a question
<rafaellaguna> phillw, ping
<snxs> sucks... not sure what to do next lol
<phillw> RudeViper: sure
<Glorfindel> I was trying to get lubuntu 14.04 to live boot on my (low powered) system, but it isn't doing it right. The booting screen was rather... 16 bit. And after it finishes it just has a black screen that is flickering
<Glorfindel> any solutions?
<rafaellaguna> Glorfindel, if it's so low powered computer, you should try the Alternate installer
<rafaellaguna> it's text based
<Glorfindel> I want to live boot it, the alternate doesn't do that AFAIK?
<rafaellaguna> no, it hasn't live session
<rafaellaguna> but it works, it installs the system
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> but is there any reason for the default one to do that? The pc runs Window xp and MS office 2007 just fine
<rafaellaguna> now you say, if XP runs Lubuntu must too
<rafaellaguna> what graphcis card do you have?
<phillw> Glorfindel: alternate is a stripped down version, it does not have what desktop iso has. It has jobs that desktop cannot do :)
<Glorfindel> Intel integrated
<Glorfindel> phillw: what do you mean?
<rafaellaguna> I hate Intel
<Glorfindel> The screen is only 800x600 though
<rafaellaguna> even with XP and its drivers?
<phillw> Glorfindel: what I state, alternate is more for servers. In fact only lubuntu alternate and server now use it. It requires less cd space and lower resources to install.
<Glorfindel> even what with xp and its drivers?
<rafaellaguna> you run XP on it, didn't you?
<Glorfindel> yes
<rafaellaguna> so you needed drivers
<Glorfindel> yeah
<rafaellaguna> and it got a higher resolution than 800x600?
<Glorfindel> nope
<rafaellaguna> O-o
<rafaellaguna> can I ask what year is that pc from?
<Glorfindel> 2001
<Glorfindel> It had ME on it
<rafaellaguna> god's sake!
<Glorfindel> but the previous owner updated it
<Glorfindel> and upgraded the RAM
<Glorfindel> so it has 256 mb
<Glorfindel> and a 700mhz cpu
<rafaellaguna> checking...
<rafaellaguna> please, the cpu?
<Glorfindel> 700mhz
<rafaellaguna> it's proved that Lubuntu worked on computers like this: Dell 128mb ram, 6gb disk, Pentium3 650mhz
<Glorfindel> that is almost what I have: Dell Inspiron 2500
<rafaellaguna> but as they say, it worked like an elephant on a l
<Glorfindel> 20 gb hdd
<rafaellaguna> *on a mood pool
<Glorfindel> lol
<Glorfindel> sssslllloooooww you mean?
<rafaellaguna> this are the requirements: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> yup
<rafaellaguna> it's  because of the cpu generation, Pentium3 is almost archaeological :P
<Glorfindel> lol yeah, I have a Celeron
<rafaellaguna> you should try Alternate installer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> you just click on one of those wonderfull buttons I made :P
<Glorfindel> :D ok, you actually made them?
<rafaellaguna> ;)
<rafaellaguna> (and Glorfindel , I'm not saying this, but have you tried Puppy Linux? if it doesn't work with Lubuntu...)
<Glorfindel> Yes
<rafaellaguna> anyway the requirements are similar
<Glorfindel> I am using it right now
<Glorfindel> :P
<rafaellaguna> hah
<Glorfindel> On a much more powerful pc
<Glorfindel> so there is like NO freezes
<Glorfindel> EVER
<Glorfindel> which is awesome
<rafaellaguna> sorry, I can't think nothing better than the Alternate
<Glorfindel> Well if nothing works I will just install DSL
<Glorfindel> works with 64mb of ram
<Glorfindel> lol
<Glorfindel> And comes with an IRC client!!
<rafaellaguna> you have Slitaz too, I love that desktop
<anarkhos> hi
<rafaellaguna> hi anarkhos
<anarkhos> i want to install lubuntu on an acer netbook, but:
<anarkhos> 1) there's no cdrom, and 2) id prefer not to wipe out the two usb devices i have that function properly. which installation method would you then suggest?
<phillw> anarkhos: buy a new usb stick
<anarkhos> haha
<anarkhos> what about some network boot?
<Glorfindel> yeah, like the two dollar 1gig sticks
<phillw> anarkhos: you even have a chance of making one that works as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb is in RC status
<Glorfindel> Actually rafaellaguna, I did try Slacko Puppy on my system but the gui wouldn't show
<Glorfindel> just the mouse cursor lol
<Glorfindel> Well thanks for the help :)
<phillw> Glorfindel: if you do try mkusb, do please report back how you get on.
<rafaellaguna> Slitaz, it's amazing, Glorfindel
<Glorfindel> ok, I'll check that out as well
<rafaellaguna> ;)
<Glorfindel> no torrent to download means it'll take a while though :P
<genoobie> before posting in network and wireless make sure you are updated
<genoobie> I hope the update fixes the issue
<genoobie> brb
<Glorfindel> so I got to a tty
<Glorfindel> what commands can I use to set the video mode to 800x600
<Glorfindel> I can also get a vt up I think
<Glorfindel> hard to see with the screen going bonkers
<genii> Glorfindel: Perhaps see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Glorfindel> thanks :)
<genii> np
<genii> Glorfindel: Also, if you are in the GUI and want to cycle through available resolutions, the keyboard combination of:  ctrl-alt-<numpad + or - >
<Glorfindel> 0.0 that would be most helpful :)
<genii> There might be one that is usable at least for the moment
<Glorfindel> thanks again!!
<genii> You're welcome
<Glorfindel> It WORKED!!
<RudeViper> good grief - how so much of the information we need for lubuntu is wrong on ubuntu site?
<phillw> RudeViper: depends on how much you corrected recently...
<RudeViper> ROFLMAO - thats a good one - Finaly found it but not on Ubuntu site OR wiki - sudo-juice.com worked perfect - lol
#lubuntu 2014-07-24
<malaphus> Hi guys, I'm trying to add a logo to lightdm, in past versions (12.04) i just added a logo=/path/to/logo.png to /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, but that doesn't seem to be working in 14.04
<genoobie> phillw, you still here?
<bjrohan> Hello. I just installed lubuntu on a friends old Latitude D520.  In the package manager I can not find wine. I tried sudo apt-get install wine, it said that it was unable to locate the package. what am I missing?
<bjrohan> I also tried sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer for the wireless per the log file, and same unable to find message. I do have an internet connection
<Unit193> bjrohan: Try refreshing the sources list,  apt-get update  first.
<Unit193> Otherwise, you'd have to enable universe if it's for some reason disabled.
<bjrohan> Unit193: under the Ubuntu Software, all4 are checked (Canonical-supported, Comunity Maintained, etc). I am currently updating the sources
<bjrohan> Unit193: The update worked, thank you very much
<Unit193> bjrohan: Sure thing.
<bjrohan> Help. My fresh install of Lubuntu on a Lattitude D520 went well, sans the wireless. I followed the instructions here, installing sta drivers, rebooted, and now I have no connection, not even ethernet, please help
<bjrohan> file:///var/tmp/kdecache-bjrohan/krun/19673_0_bcm43xx
<bjrohan> oops
<bjrohan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Junka> hi
<Junka> can i have a copy of lubuntu-rc.xml
<wad> I have a problem with my lubuntu distro.
<silverlion> wad : what kind of?
<wad> It refuses to detect my ethernet hardware.
<Junka> how rude
<wad> I can't put anything on it. and I can't connect to the internet via the machine.
<wad> My question is, how many times to I have to stab my motherboard with a stanley knife for it to work?
<silverlion> wad : normally not even one time
<silverlion> have you tried another ethernet cable?
<wad> I need it to do as it is told about 6 hours ago.
<silverlion> did the current cable work on another machine?
<wad> I only have one cable. It is currently plugged into this machine.
<wad> Which is a windows 8 laptop.
<silverlion> and there it works I assume, ok
<wad> Yes.
<wad> But it does not on lubuntu.
<silverlion> I'm currently in my office so no lubuntu available
<silverlion> nevertheless I'm going to try to help you
<wad> The drive is pulled from another computer that had lubuntu, I think the problem lies within the fact that is not detecting the hardware correctly due to the fact that it is completely different.
<wad> It was on a failing core 2 duo board, about 7 years old If I recall correctly.
<wad> It has been moved up to a recent(ish) i5, generation 2 board.
<wad> And it refuses to work.
<silverlion> wad : there might be a problem
<wad> Please do tell.
<silverlion> can you give me 5 mins to rejoin from another computer?
<wad> No problem.
<wad> *resumes vibrating on chair*
<silverlion> I'll try to make lubuntu available for me to be able to help you
<silverlion> brb
<silverlion> here we go ^^
<wad> okay
<phillw> I'm off out, should Junka re-join, his requested info is at http://pastebin.com/9Xi1Hz7F
<silverlion> hang on a sec. phone
<silverlion> wad
<silverlion> you there?
<wad> Yes
<silverlion> are you currently on your win 8 laptop?
<wad> Yes
<silverlion> ok, we do need to copy the preferences for your ethernet
<silverlion> you know how that works?
<wad> Oh boy
<wad> I think so
<wad> When i attempt to make a manual connection in lubuntu I don't get any eth0 listed or anything.
<silverlion> we do especially need the settings for IPv4
<silverlion> have you tried to set up a connection by hand already?
<silverlion> by typing in the adress and subnet mask?
<wad> Not really
<wad> I will copy over the details now
<silverlion> and if that does not work we go try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged_Wired_Network
<wad> Do I have to select a device MAC address in lubuntu? there is nothing to select there.
<wad> I have run a couple of config utilities I cannot recall the names of and none of them pick up any hardware.
<silverlion> normally not
<wad> It's not letting me save the configuration in the network setup menu.
<silverlion> have you tried the link i posted?
<wad> Hold on, I gotta switch over the mouse again(laptop trackpad decided not to work after i installed new hardware)
<silverlion> I'm here ^^
<wad> I'm at the step "Remove or comment the two lines under "The primary network interface"." I have opened the file and the interfaces have already been removed.
<wad> Also I already have managed set to true
<silverlion> wad can I be honest with you?
<wad> By all means do so.
<silverlion> wad: after what you have told me it seems that your installation of Lubuntu is not intact
<wad> Hooray
<silverlion> i have the slight feeling that your cd/usb is corrupted
<wad> I have another drive, with lubuntu on it that does the exact same thing.
<wad> Two hard drives, same lubuntu version, Same problem.
<silverlion> I guess the download you took to burn / create the installation from is corrupted
<wad> One is the old 2.5" out of this laptop, that I had upgraded to an SSD and the other is a 3.5" from an old optima computer. Both had working ethernet before I switched up the hardware.
<silverlion> yeah ... what I am talking about is the iso file you've downloaded to install Lubuntu
<wad> Oh great!
<wad> I do believe they are from the same file.
<silverlion> see ^^
<silverlion> because you told me that on this win 8 laptop everything works fine, right?
<wad> But that does not really explain how both copies would work flawlessly up until now.
<silverlion> only lubuntu is not able to connect
<wad> Yes basically.
<silverlion> I'd advise you to wait a day or two until our 14.04.1 LTS release is out
<silverlion> try to take a server close to your location and burn another copy of Lubuntu
<wad> I would still be faced with my current problem.
<wad> I can't burn anything. I don't have access to removable media.
<silverlion> USB Flash?
<wad> Nope.
<silverlion> that's bad
<silverlion> because I have to admit that my ideas are out now
<silverlion> I'd have no other ones to test things out
<silverlion> :(
<wad> I live in deep country, about 4 hours drive to technology. I have satellite internet.
<wad> Stanley knife?
<silverlion> wad: no knives pls ;)
<wad> I have a broken windows install on one of the drives, I might just rewrite the kernel by hand, by tapping two wires together.
<silverlion> wad: I am no hacker ^^ I normally do the public affairs for lubuntu ^¹^ so I cant tell you what to do now ... sorry ...
<wad> Higher tech than how I start my motherboard :P That involves shorting out pins.
<silverlion> afk
<wad> I have an ancient DSL ethernet board that fits into one of my PCI slots, I might give that a whirl.
<genoobie> good morning all
<genoobie> phillw, are you here?
<genoobie> My wireless "fixed itself", I'd like to report the issue, but not sure, exactly how it became "fixed"
<genoobie> I'll stop back later
<phillw> genoobie: as long as it is working :P
<MeXTuX> How can I change login screen resolution?
<bollo> MeXTuX, create a display script with arandr and use display-setup-script in lightdm.conf
<lucas_21> Hi everyone! I need a little bit help. I have modprobe kmod version 15 and... It doesn't have the option -l. What's the way to list all the modules of the kernel? thanks in advance.
<lucas_21> #ubuntu
<genoobie> phillw, are you here?
<phillw> genoobie: I'm lurking :)
<genoobie> well you saw my post re:wireless
<phillw> yes :)
<genoobie> okay, so the "deal" was this, but I still haven't figured out the problem
<genoobie> there was some rfkill switch silliness that was addressed early on
<genoobie> then I started to check the adapter and I recalled that it work in kernel 3.0 (or so)
<genoobie> in lubuntu 11
<genoobie> so I booted puppy linux, (3.0.25) and set up the wireless
<genoobie> that verified the card was working
<genoobie> so then I rebooted puppy and "voila"
<genoobie> here's what I noticed and maybe you could point me to the right channel, etc.
<genoobie> every time I did rfkill commands, there was some output like 3: phy0: Wireless LAN
<genoobie> slowly, that leftmost number started to increment down, don't know why.
<phillw> it could be that the driver is not in the ubuntu kernel. But my battles with kernel are painful :)
<genoobie> finally, we are at "0: phy0: Wireless LAN"
<genoobie> and now this is the scenario that works
<genoobie> so my guess is they are somehow related
<genoobie> the "scan" always produced no results even though the adapter was "up
<genoobie> *up
<genoobie> anyhow,  any ideas?  I imagine this is a kind of bug report?  Booting into puppy linux and having it work is probably unrelated to the "fix"
<phillw> wifi should turn up on either lsusb or lspci (usually lsusb)
<genoobie> yep, reported in lspi
<genoobie> lspci
<genoobie> I did throw a couple "options" on to the ath5k driver, nohwcrypt and no_hw_rfkill_switch
<phillw> genoobie: what is the make / model that lspci reports?
<genoobie> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<genoobie> now, let me add one other thing
<genoobie> when I did the iwlist wlan0 scan command in cli
<genoobie> it reported no networks
<genoobie> so it's not the gui that is suspect
<phillw> does http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k not have information on what driver you need?
<genoobie> phillw, not sure what this means "*** = PCI-E Lite = No SuperA/G"
<genoobie> so it cannot access some chip features
<phillw> genoobie: ahh.. may have found it... http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/168c%3A001c/
<genoobie> well it is the ath5k driver for sure
<genoobie> so it wasn't a "driver" issue per se
<genoobie> did quite a few modprobe -r ath5k modprobe ath5k commands
<genoobie> but I think the enumeration / indexing was the problem
<genoobie> not sure exactly what that output from rfkill meant as far as "3: phy0: Wireless LAN"
<phillw> I cannot 'play' with that, as I don't have the actual hardware.... but you can see it has been got working
<genoobie> yes, but quite by accident and if I reinstalled lubuntu, I wouldn't know how to "fix" it
<phillw> genoobie: motto of the story?... take notes :P
<genoobie> yes, but there was no "notes" to take
<genoobie> all I noticed was that after booting pupplinx, the adapter worked
<phillw> well, you did 'something' :P
<genoobie> probably coincedence
<genoobie> I don't know if I did though
<phillw> quite possibly.. a poke in the ribs can wake up hardware :)
<genoobie> so if I could find out why the enumeration on the rfkill command was incrementing down until "0" I would probably have the solution
<genoobie> I suppose there could be like a "last" state
<genoobie> or something
<Odd0002> hello
<Odd0002> I'd like to know how I can reduce cpu usage on boot: http://imagebin.org/316341
<Odd0002> so that it boots faster
<phillw> hi Odd0002 welcome to this little crazy area :)
<phillw> Odd0002: what OS are you using?
<Odd0002> lubuntu
<Odd0002> it seems cpu is the limiting factor in my boot time
<phillw> when initramfs is 1st built, you have ~ 30 seconds to log in for ureadahead to do its bit of setting up a contiguous area to boot from.
<Odd0002> I switched to e4rat from ureadahead
<phillw> Odd0002: then you would need to ask on their support area :)
<Odd0002> but if you look at the boot log, my boot time is cpu bound after everything is loaded into ram...
<phillw> Odd0002: you chose your boot manager, we do not use it.
<Odd0002> I switched to e4rat to "defragment" the boot files (put them all together in one place)
<Odd0002> I'll try without it preloading
<Odd0002_> how many reboots does ureadahead need to profile a boot?
<Odd0002_> *reboots a few times*
<mikubuntu> while some video streams with great audio, i find that many are very difficult to hear even at full volume sets on the video, and the lubuntu soundbar as well. is there any kind of application that will boost the sound? here's the video i'm trying to hear: http://thefloridachannel.org/videos/72414-2nd-judicial-circuit-court-hearing-congressional-redistricting/
<phillw> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<phillw> !pulseaudio | mikubuntu If I recall, this app allows you to go over the 100% limit.
<ubottu> mikubuntu If I recall, this app allows you to go over the 100% limit.: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mikubuntu> phillw: i'll try it, i've used it previously but i don't remember much about it
<phillw> mikubuntu: you can also try out alsamixer ... sound is more a black art than a science :)
<phillw> use what is best for you.... mikubuntu have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<malaphus> can you not use a custom logo with lightdm-gtk-greeter anymore?
<ianorlin> on the session screen?
<malaphus> Yeah
<ianorlin> for which session for lubuntu I don't know to change where it shows custom logo
#lubuntu 2014-07-25
<danialbehzadi> Hey dudes, I have a problem
<danialbehzadi> when I boot it from live medium, the screen goes blank and the keyboard goes off when it should start lxdm service
<danialbehzadi> I even booted it with "verbose single nomodeset" option and when I tried to start lxdm service manually, it happend as the same as above
<danialbehzadi> any body has an idea about what to do with that?
<ianorlin> lubuntu uses lightdm now
<danialbehzadi> But my live-disk doesn't. so, you say I install lightdm?
<ianorlin> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<krejsi> Hi, how do I partition automaticly with kickstart so /boot is on the first partition and the rest is LVM?
<phillw> silverlion: btw... 14.04.1 was officially launched 6 hours ago..... Shortly after I went to bed :P
<silverlion> phillw: thank you
<silverlion> but my brain isn't functional yet
<silverlion> :D
<metamorphosis> hello. how can i install fonts in lubuntu? i have some .ttf fonts which i'd like to use
<krejsi> is it possible to have a /boot partition and a lvm partition on the next part?
<krejsi> oops
<melodie> hi
<melodie> is there someone here who uses Evolution in Lubuntu Trusty please?
<melodie> I have a short test to ask to do, with sound attachement in an email?
<genoobie> phillw, you here?
<phillw> genoobie: I'm lurking
<genoobie> phillw I switched to the proprietary driver
<genoobie> now minecraft freezes up
<genoobie> but it seems to work OK in Xorg
<genoobie> any tips?
<phillw> as it is not lubuntu based, I suggest you ask on the other channel I suggested to you.
<comics_idees> any news from lubuntu?
<silverlion> comics_idees : what news you wanna hear?
<comics_idees> does chrome goes faster?
<comics_idees> does it play better videos?
<silverlion> comics_idees : there was no issue with chrome
<comics_idees> it delays to open chrome
<comics_idees> I click the icon of chrome and wait
<silverlion> Personally I do prefer chromium
<comics_idees> chromium had problems with flash
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<suncokret> why when i am inactive and monitor turn off screen is lock too and system require password?
<suncokret> how to turn off screen lock
<suncokret> ?
<suncokret> lubuntu 14.04
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> is there somebody for help? :)
<phillw> !ask | suncokret
<ubottu> suncokret: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<suncokret> i already asked
<suncokret> why when i am inactive and monitor turn off screen is lock too and system require password?
<suncokret> how to turn off screen lock
<suncokret> in lubuntu 14.04
<phillw> suncokret: it is a known bug.. and rather annoying to fix.
<suncokret> so that will be fix?
<phillw> suncokret: it seems like it will be out for 14.04.2
<suncokret> will be 14.04.2?
<phillw> it has needed a couple of fixes accross flavours
<suncokret> and why will be 14.04.2
<suncokret> and what is diference between that
<suncokret> and 14.04
<suncokret> ?
<suncokret> how i can install lxqt in lubuntu 14.04?
<phillw> suncokret: you need to add in the ppa from our head of dev
<phillw> suncokret: Qt5 has arrived, but do have a good read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.10
<suncokret> ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily
<suncokret> ppa:gilir/q-project
<suncokret> this ppa?
<phillw> suncokret: yes, but use only in VM
<suncokret> what is vm?
<phillw> suncokret: VM == Virtual machine
<suncokret> i don't understand
<suncokret> can i install lxqt like i install xfce?
<phillw> suncokret: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine
<suncokret> i don't use virtual machine
<phillw> just do be patient as I go dig up links to explain :)
<suncokret> i just want to try lxqt
<suncokret> but i don
<suncokret> but i don't need it
<suncokret> because lxde works good
<phillw> suncokret: if yoiu want lxqt, use a Virtual Machine. LXQt is not ready for daily use.
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> now i read
<suncokret> this
<suncokret> FYI: Currently there are many number of bugs. So don't try if you are a Ubuntu user with some purpose.
<suncokret> so i will wait for lxqt to be better
<suncokret> :)
<phillw> suncokret: I'm running 14.10 so need not be warned :P
<suncokret> do you say me about lxqt
<suncokret> or lubuntu 14.10?
<phillw> both will break at times... that is just the way it is.
<suncokret> so
<suncokret> lxqt still have much bugs
<suncokret> and it don
<suncokret> don't work good?
<koell> why not shipping lubuntu with midori as default browser instead of firefox?
<suncokret> i will not try lubuntu 14.10 because now i use 14.04 and it is LTS
<phillw> I run lubuntu 14.10 to do more than the test cases can do. There are a couple of people running LXQt in 14.10 as a daily machine. We only have so many lunatics (ooops, I mean testers) to actually run the systems as a daily system.
<phillw> koell: because ffox was found to possibly use lower resources... but quite simply., Lubuntu has to use a browser from the main repo, which IIRC midori is not?
<koell> phillw: yeah it is from a ppa
<phillw> koell: no adopted system can use just ppa
<koell> lol my firefox did crash a lot of times, same with chrome. no crashes with midori so far on my single core thinkpad
<phillw> koell: lubuntu also hides https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Low_Resource_Browser just keep it quiet :D
<koell> xD
<jxshxx> Did we get a fix for the double network applets, or is that still coming?
<wxl> jxshxx: should be fixed in alpha2
<jxshxx> wxl: Rephrase for the lingo challenged?
<wxl> jxshxx: yes :)
<jxshxx> wxl: Ah, cool!  What do I need to do?
<wxl> jxshxx: update all your packages and make sure you disable all your current hacks
<jxshxx> wxl: I've tried update && upgrade from terminal.  What am I issing?
<jxshxx> wxl:  oops ... other than an "m"
<wxl> jxshxx: did you remove the hacks you did to get around the problem originally?
<jxshxx> wxl: the only thing I did was add nm-applet to startup
<wxl> jxshxx: remove it
<jxshxx> wxl: Nice.  Thanks!
<wxl> jxshxx: np
#lubuntu 2014-07-26
<santhosh> hai
<santhosh> how to conncet enable desktop sharing in lubuntu 14.04
<fares> hi  i use lubuntu and install  erpnext   software  it using  server application   ,  how can i access this server from  another computer as client
<ladida> hey, how do i force lightdm to use the keyboardlayout i want?
<ladida> everywhere else it is set to de-latin1
<ladida> except at login, even though is displays de_DE in the top right corner
 * wxl stretches, yawns, and drinks coffee
<wxl> you mean morning phillw :)
<wxl> 0626 < wxl:#lubuntu> you mean morning phillw :) :þ
<wxl> github just released their internal bot as open source
<wxl> oh gosh i'm on #lubuntu oooooops
<ismael_> hello
<ismael_> I need some help, Lubuntu is running a bit slow, I want to know what can I delete for make it faster
<czigor> hi everyone! What irc client do you recommend for lubuntu? I've been using ubuntu with empathy and now I would like to switch to lubuntu since I could not get to like unity. As I read on forums, empathy has problems with lubuntu.
<wxl> czigor: if you want a gui you might want to try xchat
<czigor> yes, gui would be nice
<czigor> I was using xchat for a while but my experience was that it was less stable than empathy. My nickname got '__'s after it. Might have been an internet connection issue though.
<wxl> more likely, yes
<czigor> ok, thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<czigor> i'll go with xchat then
<wxl> czigor: what browser do you use?
<czigor> firefox, chromium, occassionally chrome and opera
<wxl> cuz there is chatzilla for firefox
<wxl> there's also quassel-qt4 for qt (which lubuntu will soon switch to)
<czigor> hmm, I think I want a standalone application instead of an addon
<czigor> quassel looks nice though
<czigor> ok, thanks again, going off to reinstall now.
<Nico76> hello
<eric__> hi
<eric__> do you have a question?
<Guest60420> does light-locker and xdm cooperate?
<Unit193> Guest60420: Nope, light-locker is only for lightdm.
<Guest60420> so i will  have to install xscreensaver for lock function?
<Unit193> Guest60420: That, or something like it, yeah.
<Guest60420> is there an other way? ... i don't xscreensaver, it takes too much ram
<Guest60420> *i don't like xscreensaver
<Guest60420> do you have any idea Unit193?
<Unit193> Not that's more lightweight.
<Guest60420> i just need the lock screen function
<Guest60420> whatever thanks for your help
<Meris2> wxl, I've heard from phillw that you are an expert when it comes to Macs. I'm having trouble getting my iSight and close lid sensor working on my Macbook 2.1 running Lubuntu 14.04
<Meris2> I've tried the tutorial pages but after following them I'm left with the same situation, iSight does not work and neither does closing the lid initiate a Pause state as it does on MacosX
<phillw> Meris2: I'm a docs person, I do not have Mac Kit. try grabbing wxl or heading for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/PPC%26Mac64
<phillw> wxl: are you about to help Meris2 ?
<phillw> Meris2: just be patient, very patient.
<Meris2> phillw, Ah, don't worry, I will, I have some time right now. I can be patient.
<phillw> Meris2: wxl is the best guy to help out with Apple stuff. He's been at an osscon meeting so is playing catch up. He will answer you.
<Meris2> phillw, I'd be delighted. Around when will be a convenient time for him to discuss those issues?
<phillw> Meris2: he's European time. you can also email the mailing list for testing via the link I gave you earlier, which means more that just him will read it. :)
<Meris2> phillw, in that case I'll prepare an e-mail to the mailing list after making sure that nobody has asked the same question by searching thoroughly through the threads.
<phillw> Meris2: if you email that team, it matters not if the question has been asked before. the testing team are always happy to kidnap new people..... OOOhhhh, did I say kidnap? I meant assimilate.... No... stop it.. I meant help :)
<Meris2> phillw, hehe, I have written quite a few bash scripts and I am generally precise and detailed in my reports, the only thing I lack is oceans of time ;-)
<phillw> Meris2: we do have a laugh, but wxl is a really good guy. So, do please await him to be online or simply email the testing team.
#lubuntu 2014-07-27
<Meris2> I've had a wonderful time here, but now I need to sleep.
<jay_why_bee> Hey all...
<jay_why_bee> I am having a problem getting vino-server to autostart.  Any help on troubleshooting where I am falling short/
<mrnewb> Hello I have an old netbook here running Lubuntu but I feel it should be faster. I think there might be something wrong with either my ram or my hard drive. What tools can I use to run some tests?
<rafaellaguna> you can use built in lxtask, if it's not installed look for it in synaptic
<rafaellaguna> or open a terminal and type top
<mrnewb> rafaellaguna: thanks. Looks like there is quite a lot of information regarding memory with top. Now to search for hard drive tests!
<rafaellaguna>  look for that hungry process :)
<mrnewb> rafaellaguna: totally forgot about memtest too. Thanks for refreshing :D
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome :D
<Guest8392> ecryptfs
<Glorfindel> What is the default password for root in live disk?
<Glorfindel> *when booting from the live disk
<Glorfindel> or what is the name of the default account
<Glorfindel> never mind
<Glorfindel> I found out :D
#lubuntu 2015-07-20
<mika_> Hello all :) i installed LXLE ppa and updated the apt, but how i can switch to use LXLE? Can't find alternatives command or anything in lubuntu.
<holstein> mika_: lxle should have their own support.. we cant support that product here
<holstein> they should have pre-built iso's, and, the end result could look similar
<mika_> holstein, yeah i could do "fresh" install i was just wondering, because in Ubuntu gnome its easy to just install another desktop version (example Xubuntu) only from command line.
<mika_> so i was just wondering if i could do same with lubuntu
<holstein> mika_: ubuntu gnome is an ubuntu product, though
<holstein> mika_: nothing about lubuntu or ubuntu is going to prevent lxle from providing you what you are looking for.. you'll just have to ask them how to implement it
<holstein> switching from lubuntu to ubuntu gnome will be much more obvious..
<Ozzelot> mika_: Yes, you can install a different desktop... but from what I gather, lxle is a different distro.
<mika_> i thought its just again one ubuntu version. nothing so much different than lubuntu.
<mika_> They home page is reading even "Always based on Ubuntu/Lubuntu LTS"
<holstein> mika_: its not.. lxle is not an ubuntu version.. lubuntu is an official flavor..
<mika_> ok
<holstein> mika_: right.. "based on" is like ubuntu being based on debian.. meaning, debian is not responsible for the support of ubuntu
<mika_> thats true
<mika_> okey they have "so much different code" in lxle...then....that i will fo fresh install :) No big problem :)
<mika_> fo = do :)
<mika_> thank you anyways :)
<bioterror> Auctus, I fixed my brightness problems with "xbindkeys -k"
#lubuntu 2015-07-21
<johndavepallan> hello to all
<johndavepallan> anybody know an application for reddit
<ianorlin> johndavepallan: other than a webbrowser?
<holstein> lol
<johndavepallan> yeah ianorlin
<johndavepallan> i found reditr but i think its for 32bit...or older package
<holstein> i dont think you'll care, either way
<holstein> http://reditr.com/
<johndavepallan> tried to install it holstein but there is a dependency issue.
<holstein> since, its not requiring doing anything CPU intensive.. i would just be cautious of the security if it is, in fact old
<holstein> johndavepallan: sure. let the creators know
<johndavepallan> ok
<johndavepallan> oh well, i'll just use the browser for now :)
<dust> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2015-July/038825.html
<dust> It would be good to prepare
<dust> something similar for Lubuntu and Xubuntu.
<ianorlyn> dust: I saw but not much C++ stuff currently in lubuntu
<ianorlyn> mainly abiword, gnumeric, synaptic, and lubuntu-software-center
<dust> btw 15.10 will be lxde or lxqt?
<ianorlyn> lxde
<ianorlyn> although that would be a lot of changes for lxqt
<dust> so the change for 16.04?
<ianorlyn> not sure really
<dust> k
<binaryhermit> I wouldn't think 16.04 would be lxqt, since it might not be prudent to make big changes in the development cycle immediately preceding a LTS release
<binaryhermit> but I might be wrong
<wxl> i would say that's a fair assertion, binaryhermit
<wxl> we'll likely see it in 16.10 or so
<wxl> we also have some big dev changes going on globally, like we're to get gcc 5 in wily
<binaryhermit> though Kubuntu wasn't LTS once because of the KDE3->KDE4 transition, if I recall correctly
<wxl> right but i don't think we want to go that way
<binaryhermit> right
<bioterror> is that lxqt so much better than what the normal lxde is? what are the benefits?
<wxl> more or less, development has really ceased for lxde
<wxl> upstream
<wxl> lxqt, ultimately, is more supported and maintainable
<wxl> really, though, we're talking about swapping graphics libraries
<wxl> however, for lubuntu it means qt applications (because we don't need extraneous graphics libraries)
<wxl> so default apps will be changing
<wxl> perhaps to the chagrin of some folks
<bioterror> could be a good thing
<wxl> but you know, you can install whatever you want :)
<Unit193> Except the slight unstability of it, that is. :D
<wxl> yeah well, it's getting there
<deitarion> While I'm waiting for a third wall-mount plate from Hong Kong, is there a way to make LXPanel run along the bottom of a monitor not at the bottom of the desktop bounding rectangle?
<deitarion> (The new monitor is to the left of and below the two already hanging on my home-made monitor arm and I want my panel on the monitor that used to be the left but is now the middle.
<deitarion> )
<deitarion> Also, is there a way to divide the task list across multiple taskbar widgets (eg. Something like KDE's "only show windows on this monitor") so I don't have to choose between accurate inter-monitor mouse motion and a nice, roomy taskbar?
<newguy> hello
#lubuntu 2015-07-22
<Volund> Hello! Fairly new-to-Linux Lubuntu 15.04x64 user here. Iiii'm having some trouble with getting a few drivers going. Anyone able to help or point me where I can get help?
<Volund> http://pastebin.com/dMcVFCDY <---- I have no idea what's happening here.
<holstein> Volund: a few drivers going?
<holstein> where are you getting what drivers from? and, for what hardware?
<holstein> Volund: why are you installing an alsa driver? do you have no audio?
<Volund> yeah
<Volund> I've got a new HP pavilion 17 laptop that has Realtek HD Audio and I don't seem to have audio
<holstein> typically, alsa is well supported.. meaning, if an internal audio device can be supported, it typically is
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i would refer to that ^ and, if you are using a driver from HP, or some other 3rd party, you'll have to ask them for support for it.. but, you likely dont need it
<Volund> thank you
<Volund> I had no idea where to start.
<holstein> in windows, you typically just find, and install a driver.. in linux, the companies are welcome to provide you a driver, but, typically dont
<Volund> I don't seem to have a Volume applet
<Volund> that's like the system tray in windows, right?
<holstein> Volund: i would reference a few places.. in a terminal, i may try running alsa mixer
<Volund> *checks links*
<holstein> "alsamixer" is the command
<holstein> then, i may install and use pulse audio.. and use pavucontrol as a mixer for the audio
<holstein> all of which can help me troubleshoot, and force support for hardware that is not supporting linux easily
<Volund> hrm.
<holstein> typically, when i take a machine that is not promising linux support, and i try to implement linux on it, i'll just run some live iso's on it
<holstein> i'll try the main ubuntu LTS versions, and the latest.. i'll do that so, i can join #ubuntu, and have the larger support team for troubleshooting, if needed..
<Volund> ALSAmixer says... Card: HDA ATI HDMI, Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI.
<holstein> right.. but, it really doesnt matter what the labels say.. you cant trust them
<holstein> its just a guess
<holstein> and, i dont know what you have tried to install, that may have broken the default setup
<Volund> unlikely, because it never got past compiling
<Volund> so nothing was installed/changed.
<holstein> only you know.. if you ran something as root, then, root can break things
<Volund> I didn't. :o
<Volund> OHO
<Volund> okay something's changed here. *tinkers*
<holstein> again, only you know what you have done, but, installing drivers *requires* root..
<Volund> yeah. I did not use sudo or etc so far for anything involving audio
<Volund> anyhoo
<Volund> so I pressed the 's' button in Alsamixer and it let me change cards, it now says HD-Audio Generic, realtek ALC3241 and I seem to have volume controls
<holstein> right. but, installing the driver, requires that, and can break audio
<holstein> anyways, all im saying is, factually, you could have done something that makes it *impossible* to "fix" your audio going forward..
<holstein> as long as you understant that.. i follow a few tips from the guide i link
<Volund> *nods*
<holstein> personally, i just run live iso's.. the LTS's, the latest.. i'll run literally 6 or 8 live iso's *before* installing any os
<Volund> I think it might be trying to use the HDMI output as default and ignoring the analog
<holstein> i'll try a wide range of supported kernels, then, maybe unsupported older ones, making a note of what is providing support
<holstein> with my hdmi out, i simply use pavucontrol to set that
<holstein> but, it would be helpful for you to know if you have *no* audio at all, or, just no HDMI audio.. etc
<Volund> I don't really have anything HDMI to test that with
<Volund> HAH!
<Volund> I HAVE SOUND NOW
<Volund> all I had to do was tell it which to use for defaults
<holstein> yup.. setting a default is key
<holstein> you cant trust the labels, either.. gotta try them all
<Volund> now to figure out where there's some actual volume control
<holstein> Volund: alsamixer *is* a volume control
<Volund> ... gui volume control. I had it with a previous run of Lubuntu on another laptop. the volume icon was in the bottom right corner :P
<Volund> off of a LiveCD no less
<Volund> maybe I need to relogin or something for that to detect the change...
<holstein> there are many ways to add volume controls.. but, alsamixer is a gui, and its working... so, i say, if you are new to linux, maybe just use whats working for now
<holstein> in time, you can learn to implement literally most anything
<Volund> that's my goal.
<Volund> I've been a Windows user for most of my life, but want to learn Linux. figured I should start with one that's lean, straightforward, and has something of a similar GUI. Lubuntu was recommended.
<Volund> I have found that, impressively, while Windows 8.1 idles at 10% CPU and 1.3gb of RAM usage on that machine, Lubuntu idles at 0-1% CPU and 300-400MB of RAM usage.
<Volund> This... makes me want to throttle Microsoft, honestly
<holstein> sure.. its not really meant to replace or emulate windows, though
<Volund> well yes
<Volund> but a familiar GUI to start with X_X
<holstein> lxde is quite light, and not meant to really replace any other OS's work flow
<Volund> Look. it beats the pants out of Unity. that shell drives me nuts.
<holstein> a familiar one would be one that is more "windows" like, arguably..
<Volund> I have a desktop, a start menu, and programs lists. good enough for me.
<Volund> oh hooray the Volume applet appeared this time.
<Volund> Looks like I just had to set my default card.
<Volund> also a second goal is
<Volund> I -figured- that since Lubuntu is so lean, it should put less strain on my laptop and thus run cooler overall, extending the lifetime of the laptop. All I really use it for is:
<Volund> A) Browsing the web and watching youtube, B) reading some PDFs and etc, C) watching videos, listening to music, and D) Remote Desktop to my big windows machine.
<Volund> INTERESTINGLY ENOUGH, the Remmina client appears to beat the pants off of the official Remote Desktop Client for Windows.
<holstein> lxde doesnt make your hardware any better, or faster
<Volund> no, but using less resources means it may be working less hard.
<holstein> sure.. is it?
<Volund> like I said, initial tests say that it's using 1/3rd the RAM windows used and idling at much less CPU usage?
<holstein> that can be true.. could also be, its "better" to use something like unity that is offloading work through the GPU?
<holstein> or gnome.. etc..
<holstein> anyways, lxde is quite nice, and works as advertised.. its just not magical
<Volund> well I can always try Ubuntu direct later. I just know my experiences with Unity in a Virtual Machine were not fun
<holstein> due do 3d requirements
<holstein> but, no one, including me, will make you using unity.. i dont use unity..
<Volund> okay now I need to figure out how to do the equivalent of 'map network drive.' I've gotten access to windows shares with smb:// addressing just fine, just need to shortcut it. lessee...
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<holstein> i use gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (vivid), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<holstein> but, the "best" thing i did was stop trying to make linux speak windows.. and i just started doing native linux tasks, and natively as possible, in linux
<Volund> well, yes.
<holstein> ssh, for example.. nfs would be more what you are looking for, likely
<Volund> oh I love ssh
<holstein> but, mount points look local.. so, you dont need to "map network drive".. you just mount it, and it shows where you mount
<Volund> I'm not TOTALLY new to linux. just usingg it for anything more than a few terminal commands.
 * Volund nods. is investigating
<Volund> once I have my network file shares connected and RDP up, I'll have this laptop ready to do everything it was doing in Windows
<Volund> THEN I can focus on learning Linux :)
<Volund> thank you for the help !
<holstein> you dont need to "rdp" them.. you just connect via ssh, and mount them
<holstein> anyways, good luck!
<Volund> RDP = Remote Desktop Protocol.
<Volund> linux accomplishes this with Remmina, which is EVEN BETTER than the Windows equivalent
<holstein> Volund: correct.. im familiar, but, consider using a native linux option..
<Volund> yeah, but
<Volund> can't really ssh to Windows 8.1 and control the desktop.
<holstein> remmina is a nice client for sure.. its also not magic, though
 * Volund does apt-get install remmina gigolo -y... okayyyy
<Volund> sheesh.
<Volund> Look, I put Lubuntu on an ancient Pentium 4 computer and attempted a remote connection to my Win8.1 machine. had that P4 been running windows, it would've been choking to render it.
<Volund> Remmina responded beautifully meanwhile.
<Volund> this is why I wanna investigate things more.
 * Volund launches Gigolo, investigates
<Volund> network shares are UP...
<Volund> So all in all I'd say that Lubuntu is responding -faster- than Windows does for reacting to 'you opened an mp3 file' or stuff. Still getting used to a few quirks but overall I like it.
<Volund> we'll see if I can enjoy it for a few days
<deitarion> Any suggestions on how to debug an "Clicks which should trigger menus on LXPanel don't" issue?
<deitarion> I think it has something to do with my weirdly-shaped triple-head desktop since it doesn't seem to want to acknowledge changes to desktop geometry. (If I kill it, move the left monitor's virtual position up, and then restart, it doesn't appear)
<deitarion> ...but moving the monitor down without restarting reveals that it was placing itself at the position that the monitor normally lies at.
<deitarion> (And I know it's not that I'm running Plasma, xfce-panel, and LXPanel together on the same desktop because this was working back before my aborted attempt to configure Plasma widgets to match the functionality offered by LXPanel and xfce-panel)
<deitarion> (LXPanel's too limited on non-rectangular desktops, Plasma's clock is broken on panels too small for 2-line display and its Quick Access widget is broken in general, and xfce-desktop directory menu is broken on *buntu 14.04 and over-pads the launcher menu icon)
<deitarion> Oh, and I can't just use LXPanel and xfce-panel together because PCManFM and xfce-desktop are both broken in different ways on non-rectangular desktops. (LXPanel is over-conservative, xfce-panel places my icons in inaccessible dead zones)
<silver_m> In Lubuntu I use google chrome, and when I open Chrome delays to start and cpu is nearly 100%.
<silver_m> but later it works ok, only after boot delays
<silver_m> why happens this?
<ianorlin> silver_m: not sure might be something with chrome
<ianorlin> also what is your useage when you boot and don't use chrome
<silver_m> I think is also high when I boot because it says XORG consumes usage
<silver_m> the Xorg has 46%
<silver_m> usage
<silver_m> after boot
<silver_m> but later it not has much usage
<silver_m> cpu usage goes 5% after some time
<deitarion> That makes me wonder if Chrome is tripping over some kind of graphics driver misconfiguration that's pushing everything into the slow path.
<silver_m> well how can I make good configuration
<deitarion> First, what kind of video card do you have?
<sparky> I seem to be having this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/614198/starting-version-219-bug-after-the-15-04-update only I updated to 15.04 a while back, and it came up after I tried to start a game and my machine crashed and I tried to boot again. I've tried the suggested command from the comments, and I have the same outcome as the last comment
<sparky> Sorry, if anyone responded, I havn't seen it
<sparky> keeping on a webchat with an iPod is a bit hard
#lubuntu 2015-07-23
<talsamon> hallo I am on lubuntu-15.04 i386 - update-notifier crashes with ifstream:ifstream (13: permission denied..
<holstein> talsamon: what i would do is simply close the updater, and open a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to apply updates, and monitor if you have the issue in the future, and check your credentials, first, if so
<talsamon> yes I update with apt-get normally, I have checked permissions ok, I have checked sources.list etc. I only want to know if I could anything against it
<holstein> talsamon: so, you are up to date? please open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see that you get no errors, and you are up to date
<talsamon> im uptodate .. updated an hour ago, the problem with the update-notifier exist some weeks
<talsamon> don't know if it works since upgrade to 15.04, seems a bug
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> seems a message to me.. a message about permissions
<trololo> Bonjour / Hi
<talsamon> hallo holstein
<zxz_> hi everyone, may i have some help with skype and pulseaudio
<teward> perhaps if you ask your real question
<zxz_> I have already installed skype, but i have no sound. Device setting only shows virtual device, i have tried to install pulseaudio, but it says tere are broken packets
<zxz_> i tried to fix them with apt-get -f update but nothing happened
<zxz_> pulseaudio : depends : libpulse0 (= 1:4.0-0ubuntu11) but will be installed 1:4.0-0ubuntu11.1
<zxz_> this is when i try to install pulseaudio
<teward> did ou run `sudo apt-get update` first
<teward> just to make sure it has the complete package lists
<zxz_> i did it
<zxz_> nothing happened.. still cant find
<zxz_> any ideas?
<zxz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926214/
<bioterror> apt-get clean
<bioterror> and try aptitude ;)
<zxz_> cleaned
<zxz_> I am installing aptitude now
<zxz_> what should i do with tit
<bioterror> install pulseaudio
<zxz_> should i restart?
<bioterror> well, we aint running a windows here
<bioterror> just try sudo aptitude install pulseaudio
<zxz_> i did it, started pavucontrol
<bioterror> so with the aptitude you managed to instal that libpulse?
<zxz_> yeah it ok
<zxz_> thank you very much
<bioterror> you're welcome. glad to help
#lubuntu 2015-07-25
<baash05> Hey all.. I'm currently using GNOME 3 and I've been considering switching to Lubuntu.
<baash05> The only feature I think I'd miss is the ability to search for installed apps
<baash05> In Gnome when I press the super button and then type "ter" a list of apps that start with that text show up, and I can press left right and then enter to start an app
<baash05> Is there something similar in lubuntu
<baash05> ?
<holstein> baash05: you can add that functionality, easily
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-5 (vivid), package size 506 kB, installed size 2869 kB
<holstein> i find kupfer to be a light option for that.. but, there are many options..
<Guest1> I got an error message when i install updates:  Error: BrokenCount>0'  You have one broken package on your system. Use the "broken" filter to locate it.
<Guest1> What cud be wrong ? Shud i dissable the repositores ?
<Guest1> The package sytem is broken.
<lubuntu13123> How long is LTS 14.04.2 supported, what version shud i install 15.04 instead ?
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<holstein> lubuntu13123: the 14.04 repos will be "up" for 5 years.. so, until april 2019.. the lubuntu team provides 3 years support for 14.04 lubuntu specifically.. so, until april 2017
<jshanab> I am trying to install 32bit lubuntu from a liveusb like I have done on the same hardware with 64 bit.  The liveusb is bootable but it ALWAYS crashes the installer during copying files right after it says almost done copying files. slide show stays runing behind and I can't close the crashed window.  Any workarounds for this?
<holstein> i can think of a few..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> i would use that ^ to get an install completed, and add lubuntu-desktop to it
<holstein> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Unit193> Lubuntu still has them, though.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
 * Unit193 ponders https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1323757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1323757 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu installer crashes" [High,New]
<jshanab> invlaid bug Number ???
<jshanab> I found the bug by searching but it says /var/ and /usr on seperate partitions, and this is a fresh install
<lubuntu325345> I installed pulseaudio and why was it install so many modules when i only choose 2 ? It installed device manager and much more at the same time. what module is really neded for skype ?
<fallore> i'm using three monitors, and i'm wondering if there's a way to coordinate programs to show up on their monitors respective panel. so that if a program is on monitor three, it appears on the third panel, and so on?
#lubuntu 2015-07-26
<dgmurdockiii> how do u take a screenshot in lubuntu?
<ianorlin> dgmurdockiii: there is scrot from command line or run dialog
<dgmurdockiii> what is the button or hotkey combo for taking screenshot in the os?
<dgmurdockiii> ok
<dgmurdockiii> what is it
<dgmurdockiii> telling me there is a script dosent help me get my qustion answerd
<dgmurdockiii> if i dont now what the script is so i can use it
<ianorlin> printscreen
<ianorlin> is the key
<ianorlin> however on some laptops that can be hard
<ianorlin> you can change the key in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml for the lubuntu session
<ianorlin> dgmurdockiii: and they you will need to run openbox --reconfigure for it to take effect
<pharcide> Hello to all. I did a fresh Lubuntu 14.04.2 install and everything worked fine. But after running updates the system hangs during startup at the Lubuntu screen for maybe 10-15 minutes. Sometimes the Lubuntu screen goes away but the machine continues to hang. The machine is unusable so to make changes I put in a puppy linux cd. Specs: P4 1.6GHz, 1GB mem, 40 GB HDD, ATI 16MB Rage 128 Ultra AGP Video Card. Anyone have an idea as to wh
<Trerot> during installation of ubuntu it asks if i have at least 8.6GB of available freespace
<Trerot> does lubuntu have this "problem"
<Trerot> the machine im installing it on has a 8GB flash driver
<Trerot> drive*
<Trerot> or wanting to install it on atleast, havent downloaded lubuntu yet
<log`> Hi there. Which release of lubuntu, if any, ships with lxqt rather than lxde as default?
<Trerot> log`: LXQt can also be installed on an existing system by installing lxqt-metapackage from the lubuntu-daily PPA.
<Trerot> acording to the news site its not integrated by default
<Trerot> log`: here is a link if you want to read it your self https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<log`> Trerot: thank you. I was wanting to install as little as possible, so installing LXDE and then lxqt on top was not desirable to me. I was hoping there would be a release that shipped with 0.9.0, but I guess I'm in no such luck.
<Trerot> log`: I guess you will have to remove LXDE after LXQt is installed. I dont know what dependencies LXDE has compared to LXQt so you might be able to
<Trerot> woops
<Trerot> uninstall some more things =P
<log`> Yeah, that's going to be a mess, which is what I wanted to avoid. I'm sticking with lxde for now, sadly.
<Trerot> log`: what are you installing it on?
<log`> A netbook, 1 GB RAM, Atom processor.
<Trerot> Im just downloading lubuntu myself to install on a atom 1GB RAM, 8GB ssd netbook
<Trerot> log`: any problems with its usage?
<log`> Aside from graphical glitches and general wonkiness when using pcmanfm, no issues.
<Trerot> log`: did you do anything to get past the 8.6GB of available drive space?
<log`> I'm not sure I understand, I'm installing on a hdd with ample disk space.
<Trerot> Then i guess im out of luck for now
<Cos__OoO> any suggestions on the easiest way to remap keybindings in lubuntu ala MacOSX's defaultkeybinding.dict?
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> currently using a lubuntu live CD, trying to mount the physical HDD of a debian box with it, any ideas?
<holstein> lenswipe: well, i have to make a few assumptions.. maybe since you are trying to mount with a live iso, you were having issues with the physical (internal) hard drive.. and the drive could be failing, as all will
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> lenswipe: i would use the commandline to attempt to properly mount, and then, i would check out any relevant error messages, and share here, or, in #ubuntu if its slow in here
<lenswipe> holstein, im well aware how mount works :)
<lenswipe> but thanks
<lenswipe> the issue is that I can't figure out how to find out what to mount
<lenswipe> i ran fdisk -l but that just returns loads of virtual file systems on the live DD
<lenswipe> CD*
<trerot> does the live CD have gparted?
<lenswipe> trerot, it does
<log`> hey everyone. I've just set up printing and found to my dismay that gpicview is not able to print image files. can someone recommend a lightweight image viewer that supports printing? preferably gtk I guess..
<ianorlin> trerot: you can install gparted in the installed session as well
<Novice201y> Hi. I head no sound on Lubuntu? Please help.
<pharcide> Freshly installed Lubuntu 14.04.02 today. This is the third time I've installed. Initially it works perfectly, then I get all updates, then the system hangs at the Lubuntu screen during startup/reboot. After about 15 minutes the Lubuntu screen disappears but the system continues to hang (or progress is imperceivable) making the system completely unusable. Can anyone help me? Specs: P4 1.6GHz proc, 1GB mem, 40GB hdd, ATI Rage 128 Ul
<pharcide> With this latest install, I haven't done any updates.
<pharcide> Also, the very same thing happens with Xubuntu.
#lubuntu 2016-07-25
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> can you tell me how to upgrade now from 14.04 to 16.04?
<MaxFrames> I know that by default lts releases are not made available right away through software update
<tsimonq2> MaxFrames: sudo do-release-upgrade in the terminal
<MaxFrames> that command will install 16.06 lts?
<MaxFrames> it didn't ask for any confirmation...
<MaxFrames> a lot of entries with "err"
<MaxFrames> it says press enter to continue
<MaxFrames> if I ctrl+c will it abort nicely?
<tsimonq2> I think so
<MaxFrames> no
<MaxFrames> and now even the gui updates wont work
<MaxFrames> ....
<MaxFrames> "unable to install all the updates" because of "a previous incomplete update"
<MaxFrames> :((
<MaxFrames> I shouldn't have tried that command.....
<MaxFrames> now I need help to restore normal functionality
<MaxFrames> I think it has updated the repositories to point at the new version
<MaxFrames> lesson learned... don't ask for advice here :(
<n-iCe> hi
<tsimonq2> hi n-iCe
<n-iCe> :D
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: just so you know, this is a support channel, hop over to #lubuntu-offtopic to chat :D
<n-iCe> :)
<Shravan> I install lubuntu on my Pentium 4 (3.4 GHz) 1 GB RAM but video performance in bad. How Can I install Graphics drivers to enhance video performence
<extinct_potato> depends what graphics you have.
<extinct_potato> if you have built-in graphics then their performance is usually crappy.
<Shravan> yes I have built in graphics. but it perform relatively well with windows XP
<Shravan> currently my system feels like fresh windows XP without graphics drivers.
<genii> What says the result of sudo lspci -nn| grep VGA
<Shravan> Is there any way to find out what hardware I have and whether driver is installed or not
<Shravan> glxinfo shows unknown
<Shravan> unknown render
<genii> To find out driver, you need lshw installed, then: sudo lshw -C video
<genii> In the "capabilities" line if a driver is being used, it will have the name there
<Shravan> thanks <gennii> I will check it and get back with more info
#lubuntu 2016-07-26
<Murii> Hey
<Murii> anyone here experienced with ATI drivers?
#lubuntu 2016-07-27
<shravangov> I installed dhcp server on my lubuntu  and made relevent changes...now when I try  " sudo service isc-dhcp-server start" it says "unable to resolve host shravan-desktop"
<Romaindinternet> Hi I have a problem with re installing Lubuntu/ formating my HD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check hdd surface mhdd/victoria
<Romaindinternet> It says it failed to install because of a sda4 issue
<nortti> how does the Keyboard Layout Handler select what layouts to display for selection in the Add Keyboard Layout dialog, and/or how can I add my custom keyboard layout
<nortti> I also tried just running setxkbmap directly, but even tho it reports a success in changing the layout, once I check it's been reverted back to what's selected in keylayout handler
<nortti> alternatively, where is the source code of lubuntu's own software located at?
<Deerclops> Hey guys, I'm on 14.04.4 and I'm trying to install an HP1018 printer. It's detected, it thinks all the necessery drivers are installed, but when I print a test page, it just disappears from the job queue after about 30 seconds, any ideas?
<Deerclops> Is anybody here, this is only a 20 minute job on widows. I'd really rather not have to take up the whole day.
<Deerclops> I'm sure it's nothing too complex.
<Deerclops> ok nevermind, sorry to bother you
<swift110> hey
<max3>  i'm running lubuntu 16.04 and the bottom of my apps get obscured by the taskbar. how can i make it so that they don't? ie so they end at the top of the taskbar
<ilo123> Hello, I am having trouble with xrandr.
<ilo123> I have two monitors, both resolutions are supposed to be 1600
<ilo123> *1600x900
<ilo123> But
<ilo123> The second one is only going up to 1024x768
<wxl> ilo123: could you pastebin the results of xrandr?
<ilo123> Yes
<ilo123> http://pastebin.com/sm3cx6fZ
<ilo123> That is the output of xrandr -q
<wxl> ilo123: have you tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions ?
<ilo123> Do I replace "S-video" with the monitor?
<wxl> yeah with like DVI-0 or whatever
<ilo123> http://pastebin.com/VBgC0Y33
<wxl> you have to --newmode first with the Modeline as the instructions say
<ilo123> I did this
<ilo123> I created a new modline with cvt
<wxl> cvt doesn't add a new modeline
<wxl> it gives you the mode line so you can feed it to --newmode
<ilo123> Which I did
<wxl> you should see the new mode after that by running xrandr
<ilo123> I do
<ilo123> But
<ilo123> Whenever I switch it by using lxrandr (graphically), it says it can't be found
<wxl> will xrandr allow you to switch?
<ilo123> Most likeyly, but I don't know the command
<ilo123> *likely
<wxl> something like xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 800x600
<wxl> if you can successfully do it with xrandr but not with lxrandr, then file a bug against lxrandr
<wxl> and meanwhile use that wiki page to tell you how to permanently make changes with xrandr
<iol123> Sorry :p
<iol123> I will give you the new output of xrandr -q
<iol123> http://pastebin.com/QtwqP1e9
<iol123> wxl
<iol123> ?
<wxl> i don't think so
<wxl> even with lxpanel set to be treated as a dock, the dock settings in obconf don't seem to do anything
<wxl> oops wrong channel :/
<iol123> lol
<wxl> anyways, it seems like it's added correctly
<wxl> so it should just be a matter of switching
<wxl> xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --mode 1600x900_60.00
<wxl> i *think* that's the format
<wxl> might have to play around with the format of mode
<iol123> It says  it can't find the mode when I do: xrandr --output DVI-D-0 --mode 1600x900_60.00
<iol123> xrandr: cannot find mode 1600x900_60.00
<iol123> I think I know what I did
<wxl> that's good cuz i'm not figuring it out XD
<iol123> Nope,
<iol123> That wasn't what I though
<iol123> *thought
<iol123> lol
<wxl> well
<wxl> what card are you using?
<wxl> ls
<wxl> oops derp
<ilo123> wxl I think i got it
<ilo123> http://pastebin.com/huu3x4yS
<wxl> ilo123: good. i was going to say that in googling it, it seems that some people have had problems with the cables they have used, as well as with nvidia cards, not to mention the way they name things
<ilo123> I mean it still isn't working, but I think that is the source of the problem
<wxl> try specifying 59.9 for the refresh rate
<ilo123> That seemed to work, but now when I try to add it I get: http://pastebin.com/vnMh67xk
<wxl> ilo123: what video card do you have? lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 VGA
<wxl> yeah, as i suspected
<wxl> apparently the proprietary nvidia driver doesn't play well with xrandr
<wxl> nouveau supposedly works
<ilo123> It does
<wxl> subsequently since lxrandr is a frontend to xrandr, it won't work well either
<wxl> so, sadly, the problem lies in nvidia :)
<ilo123> I actually rebooted and my new mode was gone
<wxl> yeah that's to be expected
<ilo123> So is there a fix?
<ilo123> Besides using nouveau
<wxl> apparently this can be done using nvidia tools but i'm not expert in that regard
<wxl> nvidia-config is the command apparently https://askubuntu.com/questions/66858/display-resolution-with-nvidia#comment78948_66869
<ilo123> Thanks
<ilo123> bye now
<wxl> np and good luck
<lynorian> wxl that seems to be a rather old comment I think nvidia may have dropped support for fx 5200
<n-iCe> hi
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: #lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<n-iCe> noup
<n-iCe> :p
#lubuntu 2016-07-28
<Longd900> Does anyone know to fix fsck error
<Gnjurac> hi any GUI encription softwere for lubuntu?
<wxl> Gnjurac: to just encrypt files?
<Gnjurac> yep
<Gnjurac> wxl:  i can use terminal but my sister wants it and she is tarded
<Gnjurac> needs GUI
<wxl> you just need a front end for gpg. there's plenty
<wxl> of course, *I* don't use one
 * wxl searches
<Gnjurac> yep but i cant find any good for lxde
<wxl> seahorse maybe?
<wxl> yeah seahorse
<Gnjurac> it uses nautilus and on lxde its pcmanfm
<wxl> it doesn't require nautilus from what i can see
<egegw> why does lubuntu homepage provide 16.04 and not 16.04.1 ?
<wxl> egegw: lubuntu.me provides the right release
<egegw> wxl: lubuntu.me ? The regular page is lubuntu.net
<egegw> by the way, https is also not working on https://lubuntu.me
<egegw> please have a look at https://letsencrypt.org/
<wxl> egegw: you should see no reference to lubuntu.net in any of the official references to lubuntu
<egegw> i see on wikipedia: (cur | prev) 19:02, 24 April 2016‎ Pinportal (talk | contribs)‎ . . (65,902 bytes) (+32)‎ . . (Added another official Lubuntu website: Lubuntu.net is a legacy site and Lubuntu.me is the 'live' one.) (undo)
<wxl> egegw: Legacy being the key word.
<egegw> any plans to shut down .net ? this is confusing at the moment
<egegw> and please enable https
<wxl> .net is run by the original creator of lubuntu who really isn't involved in the project anymore. we have no control over it.
<genii> It expires in 6 months anyways
<egegw> is there a reason for not beein involved any more in the project?
<egegw> genii: what does expire in 6 months?
<wxl> he's been doing other things
 * wxl shrugs
<genii> egegw: The lubuntu.net domain
<wxl> he'll probably renew it i imagine
<genii> ( according to WHOIS )
<wxl> it's been on my mind to have a discussion about this
<egegw> genii: in regular you have automatic repayment enabled and it stops when they cant pull any more money from your bank accout...
<wxl> egegw: would you be so kind as to send an email to the mailing list about your concerns on the website? it will serve as my reminder to get this taken care of
<egegw> wxl: i cant send you a mail with a .onion address
<wxl> egegw: not me, the mailing list.
<egegw> same
<fenris_kcf> [eo] saluton. kio povus esti la kauxzo ke Lubuntu aliigas la ret-agordojn kelkaj minutoj post lancxigado? [en] hy. what could be the reason that Lubuntu alters the network settings several minutes after boot?
<wxl> egegw: https://securemail.hidemyass.com/#!
<genii> heh, "hidemyass"
<wxl> yuuup
<egegw> did i have to be registered to the mailing list to send a mail to it?
<wxl> technically, no
<wxl> you just need someone (ahem, me) to approve it
<egegw> a some kind of political question: When i report to the mailing list (libuntu) a bug that is a upstream problem, did you (developers) try to fix this bug and send the fix upstream or did you say that i should report upstream?
<wxl> it depends
<wxl> abiword, for example, is something we'll likely send upstream. but having a downstream bug is still a good thing to have. we won't just delete your bug and tell you re-file upstream.
<wxl> if it's, say, lubuntu software center (which we're actually not really using), there is no upstream and we'll likely fix it.
<wxl> there are occassionally lxde things that we'll fix ourselves, but most generally we'll fix them upstream and let them trickle down.
<wxl> unless it's an ubuntu-specific sort of thing
<fenris_kcf> [eo] mi malsxaltis na NetworkManager, sed tamen la agordojn aliigatas [en] i deactivated NetworkManager, but nevertheless the settings get changed
<wxl> tl;dr, file all bugs in launchpad. we appreciate it.
<wxl> however, the proper way to send a bug is not via the mailing list, but through a bug report
<wxl> !bugs | egegw
<ubottu> egegw: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wxl> !en | fenris_kcf
<ubottu> fenris_kcf: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fenris_kcf> read again, wxl
<egegw> wxl: how did i write a mail with hidemyass ?? i cant find any functionality to write a mail
<wxl> fenris_kcf: i see the english at the end
<fenris_kcf> so what?
<wxl> egegw: never used it. just know about it.
<wxl> fenris_kcf: your question is not clear.
<egegw> wxl: you cant write emails with it...
<fenris_kcf> ok, how can i make it clear, wxl?
<wxl> fenris_kcf: restate the entire thing in english.
<fenris_kcf> i did
<wxl> egegw: oh, i guess i was wrong. you can't.
<fenris_kcf> just read
<wxl> fenris_kcf: you're making this hard than it needs to be. i can't make out your question, so i can't help. if you'd like to restate, that'd be great.
<fenris_kcf> [en] hy. what could be the reason that Lubuntu alters the network settings several minutes after boot? [en] i deactivated NetworkManager, but nevertheless the settings get changed
<fenris_kcf> ... and please let's not start any "speek fckyng Inglish!11!"-debate
<wxl> egegw: just nevermind. i got it.
<wxl> egegw: still you'll find it hard to participate in the community without the ability to send emails.
<wxl> fenris_kcf: i don't know why you think the network settings changed
<fenris_kcf> i edited /etc/network/interfaces
<fenris_kcf> assigned a static ip
<fenris_kcf> and made the if "auto"
<fenris_kcf> the network comes up correctly after boot
<fenris_kcf> the system has the correct settings
<fenris_kcf> after ~5min the settings get lost and the ip changes
<fenris_kcf> apparently, i admit
<fenris_kcf> i can't ping the system any longer
<wxl> yeah well, id' make sure first
<fenris_kcf> (while the settings at the pinging system are persistent)
<wxl> [i'd also check the logs
<wxl> if it did change, there's a reason. finding the culprit will be the first step
<fenris_kcf> well, that's my question
<wxl> check the logs
<fenris_kcf> is in the syslog?
<fenris_kcf> *is it
<wxl> i have lubuntu systems with static ips that don't change. ti's certainly possible.
<wxl> syslog, dmesg are the most likely possibilities, but ultimately you just need to look
<wxl> it's possible there could have been a conflict with another device and your router gave priority to the other one
<fenris_kcf> no router involved currently
<wxl> you're using a null modem cable?
<fenris_kcf> ethernet cable
<wxl> crossover cable. thbat's what i meant
<wxl> god i'm old
<fenris_kcf> yes
<fenris_kcf> (about "crossover", dunno if you're old :))
<wxl> they're both a similar concept, except null modem cables are used for rs232 which is, as i said, old :)
<fenris_kcf> syslog says that from time to time DHCPDISCOVER is doing something
<fenris_kcf> ubuntu dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.0 port 67 interval <number>
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/327412/is-there-a-safe-way-to-disable-dhcp-from-command-line
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/459140/why-dhclient-is-still-running-when-i-choose-static-ip
<fenris_kcf> i killed dhclient now. let's see if that suffices
<fenris_kcf> syslog doesn't get flooded anymore
<fenris_kcf> looks good
<fenris_kcf> well, gmac_adjust_link still spams around
<fenris_kcf> did the trick. thx, wxl
<wxl> np fenris_kcf
<Drtro> How do I add more "themes" to the widgets tab of the look and feel settings? I don't really like any of them because they don't match my old 90s retro theme.
<ilo123> I am having trouble with nvidia-settings. I have two monitors, one is DVI-I (has the right resolution) and the other is DVI-D (has the wrong resolution). I can't get nvidia-settings to display the right resolution (1600x900) for the secondary monitor.
<ilo123> wxl I thought I had it lol
<wxl> aw jeez
<wxl> not having an nvidia card i'm not sure i can be of much help. you actually might try #ubuntu
<ilo123> I'm tring #nvidia, but no response.
<wxl> usually with IRC, it's best to leave a message and wait. sometimes hours. :)
<ilo123>  Yep
<ilo123> I sent a couple messages on #ubuntu
#lubuntu 2016-07-29
<ilo123_> wxl #nvidia fixed it for me, but I found another issue that seems more suited for this channel
<wxl> ilo123_: good. fyi, i'm not always here (i know, it seems like it), so feel free to address everyone (or rather no one)
<ilo123_> I went over to my second desktop, right clicked, and went to Desktop Preferences > Advanced and "use desktop as folder.....
<ilo123_> My goal was to have just the first Desktops icons on the first monitor
<ilo123_> but
<ilo123_> whenever I click to undo that
<ilo123_> like to use it as a folder again
<ilo123_> it crashes and refreshes my desktop (i think it refreshes pcmanfm)
<ilo123_> *restarts
<wxl> first, double check if that does that even with only one monitor
<ilo123_> It does
<wxl> ah ok
<wxl> i'd create a bug report then
<ilo123_> no it doesnt
<ilo123_> like
<wxl> oh
<wxl> nevermind XD
<ilo123_> the first monitor
<ilo123_> is fine
<ilo123_> lol sorry
<ilo123_> i have  a crash report
<ilo123_> that popped up when i rebooted
<ilo123_> for pcmanfm
<wxl> what i'm saying is like disconnect the second monitor, set everything so it thinks there's only one monitor, and then try again
<wxl> IF that happens there, too, then we have a bug anyone can reproduce
<wxl> otherwise we have a bug that only a select group of people MIGHT be able to reproduce- those with two monitors
<wxl> that's assuming that's it's not specifically related to the card that you have
<wxl> or the driver that you're using
<genii> ...or other variables...
<wxl> right
<wxl> but the bug report is always the first start
<wxl> and limiting variables is always your best bet
<ilo123_> could i give you guys the Error title?
<wxl> i'm not sure that will be useful at this point, but feel free
<ilo123_> nvm then
<wxl> either way, i'd certainly call this a bug
<wxl> and i'd encourage you to write a report
<wxl> make sure to subscribe the lubuntu packages team
<wxl> i'd file it against pcmanfm
<wxl> we've got a bug day coming up so that might be a good time to attack it
<genii> For a more usable report, you might want to install the dbg package for it also, or if not available, the ddebs repository
<wxl> i have to go
<wxl> i'll leave you in genii 's capable hands
<genii> wxl: I'm out soon also :)
<wxl> well someone will be here
<ilo123_> im going to go,
<wxl> 1629 < wxl:#lubuntu> usually with IRC, it's best to leave a message and wait. sometimes hours. :)
<genii> he
<Shawn|4650M> howdy
<Shawn|4650M> anyone know of any programs like Guvcview?
<Shawn|4650M> that software does not display colors from the usb camera driver it uses well on this negative scanner I have
<Shawn|4650M> Chesse shows it well, though neither has a negative effect or filter mode
<sodomy> Hmm.. I may have to downgrade this 1604 install to 1404.  The i915 and intel graphics drivers are unstable as hell.
<leszek> sodomy: newer intel card ? Skylake ? Then you could remove the intel driver alltogether
<sodomy> leszek: I honestly have no idea... it's the "Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller" according to lspci, but I have no idea more than that.
<sodomy> I also don't think it's /just/ the intel driver - sometimes it locks up the console too.
#lubuntu 2016-07-30
<hay> I just installed Lubuntu on my Acer laptop. It is giving me an error right after I boot it.
<hay> Boot failed
<hay> Anything I can do?
<Theory> Is there a way to disable the touchpad with lubuntu?
<Theory> shit is going crazy everytime my finger gets close to it
<Theory> Ah nevermind I got it..syndaemon -d -t
<Theory> :)
<___Spectre> Hi, the volume slide freezes when I use it to change the volume. is not a driver related issue, just the visualization of the slider doesn't disappear after i clink away from it
<___Spectre> (I am using lubuntu 15.10 updated)
<alex______> bonjour / hello ?
<Rosika> Hello. Can anybody help me? I want to install evernote on my Lubuntu-system (16.04, 64bit). But there are difficulties. Adding "repository ppa:nvbn-rm/ppa" worked alright but nevertheless everpad package could not be found.
<screenflashesbla> need help asap
<screenflashesbla> all ubuntu systems have a bug on my comp
<screenflashesbla> screen flashes black in the middle every 2 seconds, lasts for like a second
<screenflashesbla> ATI RADEON 4650 if it helps
<zeus__> Hi, i'm having an issue when installing Lubuntu. When I boot into the installer, and click 'install' or 'try without installing', it freezes. I'm using a pretty old PC and wiped the harddrive, so there's no OS on there now. I can run memory test just fine. Model is dell inspiron 1000.
#lubuntu 2016-07-31
<Islah> hi all
<Mdxxx> @search walking
<capum321> hello
<capum321> is there anybody online ?
<teward> capum321: it helps to ask a real question
<teward> rather than "is anybody here"
<capum321> i am trying to use a third partition as storage container with ntfs for a linux and windows machine. I'd edited fstab and user-dirs.dirs and rebooted following http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/35807/how-to-harmonize-your-dual-boot-setup-for-windows-and-ubuntu/
<capum321> windows yet can't see the files which were linked by user-dirs.dirs
<teward> obvious question is why you're messing with user-dirs.dirs.  second question is whether you've actually got any data *in* the partition
<teward> i also don't have your fstab to make sure you're mounting under the right user to 'use it' regularly for your user to store things
<teward> (and don't care to have to dig through a tutorial)
<capum321> this my fstab line added: "UUID=133A62F042D4E436 /media/user/plabel    ntfs-3g        auto,user,rw 0 0" without quotes. uuid got from blkid
<capum321> i have data in partition offcourse
<capum321> the obvious question is: could you be helpfull enough ? the tutorial seems valid and helpfull in this case
#lubuntu 2017-07-24
<Kingsy> what is the best way of managing mouse cursors? It would be nice if there was a repo that contains lots and lots rather than installing one by one? Also chrome / generic openbox doesnt seem to recognise my themes.. also my mouse is always far too big. what is the best way of changing this?
<Kingsy> its so so flakey this
<cristian_c> Kingsy: not working just in openbox?
<Kingsy> its so strange. openbox doesnt recognise it until after a reboot. xfce terminal shows the correct cursor but twice the size.. same with chrome
<Kingsy> chrome doesnt recognise some themes but does others.. its just so so flakey
<Light_> hi
<cristian_c> Kingsy: why do you use xfce4-terminal in lubuntu?
<Kingsy> cristian_c: well I am using generic ubuntu with openbox.
<Kingsy> so iots not specifcally lubuntu but IU am using lxappearance to set the cursor theme
<cristian_c> it's strange, why?
<cristian_c> Kingsy: have you already tried cursor theme installing real lubuntu?
<Kingsy> hrm perhaps I am in the wrong channel for support on this
<Kingsy> I don'#t want to change to lubuntu
<Kingsy> I just thouyght I would ask here becauyse I am using lxappearance
<cristian_c> Kingsy: you0re in #lubuntu channel
<cristian_c> *'
<Kingsy> np :)
<Light_> does ne one knowthe code- to pazwurd of Crackmes.de (2011 - 2015) archived files from tuts web site
<Light_> ???
<Light_> so how are the bulls dong
<cristian_c> ' Due to new law restrictions in EC we need to check various aspects of the website and need to change some parts. Back once we did any necessary changes.'
<Light_> https://tuts4you.com/download.php?list.107
<Light_> its a backup
<Light_> i need my file from the prevoius yrs
<Light_> has a rar password
<TheSchaf> how is that related to lubuntu?
<Light_> i cracked 1 before using encapsulation will loads of win/rar programs
<Light_> cause i have a file on it
<Light_> and also u guys deal with writing programs i guess
<Light_> EC? is european central?? or wht?? do not know!!!
<Light_> so..
<Light_> once a gan.. the internet does not undo the mess i have stumbled thru
<Unit193> Light_: This isn't a place for warez, cracks, keygens, or anything of that sort, you just won't find it here.
<Light_> can u point me in the right direction
<Light_> <--------------
<Light_> <--------------> ------------------>
<Light_> p:
<TheSchaf> Light_: /quit
<Zardilior> Anybody knows if yesterdays upgrades break the computer had major problems since, and then i did the idiocy of updating the kernel
<Zardilior> So no one is here?
<deratoul> hey all
<deratoul> can someone help please?
<deratoul> im trying to install a game called PySolFC-2.0
<deratoul> got pysol.py and setup.py but terminal dont do anything :(
<wxl> um
<wxl> do you have a python environment?
<deratoul> um
<deratoul> not sure
<wxl> well it won't work without it
<wxl> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<deratoul> is there any way to check?
<wxl> use `python --version`
<deratoul> in terminal?
<wxl> yup
<wxl> if it returns something, you have a python
<deratoul> 2.7.13
<deratoul> apparently
<wxl> which version does this game require?
<deratoul> ouh how would i know that?
<wxl> ask the game?
<deratoul> sorry im complete noov in the
<deratoul> noov*
<deratoul> noob*
<deratoul> how can i ASK GAME?
<wxl> you find the developers and ask them
<wxl> if they don't publish that, it's kind of problematic
<deratoul> 2.4
<deratoul> according to readme
<wxl> ok good
<deratoul> it does not seems to work :(
<wxl> try running `python setup.py`
<deratoul> ah in the game category?
<wxl> i mean in terminal
<deratoul> yeah but in a game folder?
<wxl> you need to be in the folder that contains the file, yes
<deratoul> so start with cd then bla bla bla pysol
<wxl> you can also consult with ##pysol
<deratoul> thank hold on please
<deratoul> it say i should install phyton thinker package?
<wxl> then you should probably install it
<deratoul> python tk package
<wxl> again, i would consult with ##pysol
<wxl> they're the actual developers
<deratoul> there are like 1 person :(
<deratoul> any other idea?
<wxl> well how many people have replied to you here?
<deratoul> you :)
<wxl> which is more than one?
<wxl> also my probelm is that i know nothing about this software
<deratoul> is it possible that it simply dont work on Lubuntu>?
<wxl> no
<wxl> it works on ubuntu, it works on lubuntu
<wxl> especially given it's all python
<wxl> here's all the packages required for building it, and most likely required for using it:
<wxl> python-glade2 python-gnome2 python-gnome2-dev python-gtk2 python-setuptools python-tk
<wxl> python packages, i mean
<wxl> you won't need anything that's -dev
<deratoul> ok
<wxl> instal everything else
<wxl> if you continue to have problems, seek help from the developer
<deratoul> so just a case of finding correct packaeg
<wxl> well apparently the setup is supposed to walk you through it?
<deratoul> how do I install that packages?
<wxl> you can use the graphical package manager or just do it from the command line
<wxl> the latter is, imho, way easier
<wxl> first, update your repos:
<wxl> `sudo apt update`
<wxl> then install
<wxl> `sudo apt install python-glade2 python-gnome2 python-gnome2-dev python-gtk2 python-setuptools python-tk`
<wxl> then go back to `python setup.py`
<wxl> assuming that doesn't just run the game, run the other file
<wxl> like `python whatever-it-is-called.py`
<LoisLaine> Hello.  I tho't I did everything right.  I studied what to install and tried the Lubuntu temp for several days.  Once I decided to move forward I did.  Now I cannot get Chrome or use GoToMeeting.
<LoisLaine> Any ideas?
<deratoul> chrome is under chromium
<deratoul> not sure what gotomeeting is
<LoisLaine> GoToMeeting is an online meeting sharing product that has a mozilla app, but Firefox stops it from loading.
<LoisLaine> I have the 32-bit Lubuntu.  How do I get Chromium?
<deratoul> go to software
<deratoul> its under web browser
<wxl> oh
<LoisLaine> I tho't Lubuntu oce I loaded the full version would allow me to have Chrome.
<wxl> yeah, you don't
<wxl> well wait
<wxl> i know there's no 32 bit chrome
<wxl> you may be able to get chromium
<deratoul> i have 32 bit
<deratoul> and I have chromium
<deratoul> same thing really
<wxl> almost
<LoisLaine> I've spent almost the whole day on this for a meeting tomorrow.  I will give this another try.
<wxl> `sudo apt install chromium-browser` will get you what you need
<wxl> not sure about gotomeeting. do they even have linux support?
<LoisLaine> Thank you!
<deratoul> wxl
<LoisLaine> This is what I got: "Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with no packages (or specify a solution)."
<deratoul> do we have something similar to spotify?
<wxl> LoisLaine: `sudo apt install -f` then try again
<wxl> well you can always use spotify
<deratoul> is spotify available for lubuntu?
<wxl> LoisLaine: here's some info about how to use GoToMeeting on Ubuntu deratives.
<wxl> oh, i see. i thought it was just a website
<wxl> LoisLaine: oops here's your link https://askubuntu.com/questions/302406/go-to-meeting-on-ubuntu-possible-and-if-not-which-alternative/598298#598298
<wxl> deratoul: https://www.spotify.com/us/download/linux/
<deratoul> wxl thanks a milion pysol works also. you are a genius
<deratoul> :)
<wxl> np
<LoisLaine> YOU ARE A GENIUS!
<wxl> naw, i just have been using linux for a long, long time
<LoisLaine> The -f line followed by the install line worked!  Hallelujah!
<wxl> if you try to install something and it can't install a dependency without messing up some other package, it fails, but ends up in a half installed state. -f fixes that
<LoisLaine> You need to put that out there as I have looked around all day and I'm not the only one who has apparently had this issue.
<wxl> well it's really obvious if you use the command line
<LoisLaine> Oh, and I have to use GoToMeeting.  It is a job interview at their invite.
<wxl> the long story short is it's always easier in the terminal :)
<wxl> shoot
<wxl> let me see if i can host a meeting and you can test it out
<wxl> i think i still have chrome somewhere
<LoisLaine> OK, thank you so much.  I'm going to play around and see what happens.  Hopefully I won't bother you again.  :)
<wxl> LoisLaine: it doesn't seem like i can start a meeting :/
<wxl> i'm looking for a test session
<LoisLaine> https://global.gotomeeting.com/join/333699349
<LoisLaine> This is the test session link and I'm in on the web browser version which is all I need for tomorrow anyway.  IT WORKED!
<LoisLaine> You would need an account to start a meeting.
<wxl> ok cool
<wxl> good luck on your interview :)
<LoisLaine> Thank you again!!!!!
<deratoul> wxl thanks ever so much
<wxl> np
<deratoul> it does not seems like pysol can be installed but I can run it with terminal
<wxl> yeah i'm not sure. like i said, you've have to check with the devs
<deratoul> devs just pased a link
<deratoul> havent really follow it as your solution worked
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> where could I find any documentation about pcmanfm config file?
<cristian_c> I should change the font size for the text below icons
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<redwolf> cristian_c, that font is controlled via the overall font settings
<tsimonq2> redwolf!!!
<redwolf> o__o
<tsimonq2> hai :D
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> cristian_c, I'm afraid there's no way to change it independently from the rest of any other widget
<cristian_c> redwolf: I've tried by lxappearance and by obconf, but that font is independent by overall settifngs
<cristian_c> redwolf: so, is font size hardcoded in pcmanfm source code?
<redwolf> it's a widget value
<redwolf> look at this: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-db3qr4YRGcg/UnAvzNVnThI/AAAAAAAABrY/6wlosHNJ9Yg/s1600/desktoppreferences.png
<redwolf> sorry, I forgot the desktop properties :|
<cristian_c> redwolf: the screenshot is related to desktop icons
<redwolf> yes. the other text labels are controlled globally from GTK properties only
<cristian_c> I currently can already change the font size of icons on the desktop, but it's n0t needed
<cristian_c> redwolf: all the text labels except the label of icons inside the application
<redwolf> inside pcmanfm?
<cristian_c> I did some tests and I've experinced that strange behaviour
<cristian_c> redwolf: yes
<cristian_c> redwolf: overall settings change text size of several items in the pcmanfm gui, exceot text below icons
<cristian_c> *except
<redwolf> the only value you can modify is this one: http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/lxde-themes.png
<redwolf> and affects all GTK text labels
<cristian_c> so, changing overall text size, text below icons remains always with the same size
<redwolf> including in-app icons and text
<redwolf> there's no way to discriminate text labels
<redwolf> same on Ubuntu
<cristian_c> redwolf: all text labels, except text below every icon
<redwolf> it's called "Interface font"
<redwolf> for example, you set that global font to 14px. close and re-open pcmanfm and your icons and menus will use 14px
<cristian_c> redwolf: I don't underatand, I've changed the font size in lxappearance and text of menu items changed, but icons' text size didn't change
<redwolf> that's really odd. they should change as well
<redwolf> have you tried closing your session?
<redwolf> and logging in again?
<cristian_c> it looks like that particular item is not affected by overall settings
<cristian_c> redwolf: I can docfurther tests
<cristian_c> *docfurther
<cristian_c> -c
<redwolf> that's really odd. pcmanfm does not have that function to, independently, alter icon grid fonts
<redwolf> it's GTK purpose, to keep overall looking uniform and constant
<cristian_c> in my case, only menus and other items changed their own size
<cristian_c> redwolf: yeah, I don't underatand too
<cristian_c> I'll make further tests
<cristian_c> redwolf: thanks for the support
<redwolf> try to check up if you have odd folders named gtk-2.0 or gtk-3.0 inside your .config folder
<cristian_c> ok
<redwolf> try to remove them so they don't override your theme and produce weird results in your desktop
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> http://lubuntu.me/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/2014-01-02-204203_1280x1024_scrot.png
<cristian_c> redwolf: ok, I've changed the size, now, from 11 to 18
<cristian_c> I've pressed 'apply'
<redwolf> see? in my pcmanfm every font looks the same
<cristian_c> volumes on the left column and menus and address bar are biggr
<cristian_c> *bigger
<cristian_c> but text below icons is always 11 px
<cristian_c> *pt
<cristian_c> redwolf: I can do a screenshot if you don't believe
<redwolf> I believe you :)
<redwolf> it's just an unexpected behaviour. it's not supposed to act like that.
<cristian_c> also text in status is bigger
<cristian_c> all texts except icons' text
<redwolf> remove your .fonts folder, also those ones I mentioned above. and restart.
<cristian_c> .fonts doesn't exist
<cristian_c> I0ve removed only the gtk-2.0 and gtk3.0 directories
<cristian_c> now, I make a simple reboot
<redwolf> ok
<cristian_c> uhm, before I make a logout
<cristian_c> redwolf: you're right
<cristian_c> after logout, text below icons in pcmanfm is bigger (same size than other items in the application)
<redwolf> yay!
<cristian_c> also, oth3r items in lubuntu desktop are bigger, as, for example, application menu in the left lower corner
<redwolf> something was blocking the font settings
<cristian_c> or as text inside other applications
<cristian_c> redwolf: I don't know if deleting the gtk-2.0 and gtk-3.0 directories has made the trick
<cristian_c> or if jut the logout was enough
<redwolf> well, I'm glad you fixed the problem :)
<cristian_c> I'll try to make some test later to discover the truth :D
<redwolf> ok. good luck with your inquiries :)
<cristian_c> redwolf: I've solved thanks to you ;)
<redwolf> my pleasure. we're here to help
#lubuntu 2017-07-25
<alegoje> Hello!
<alegoje> Anyone here?
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/7ZUPt3
<LioneLL>  i dont have those problems with  "LinuxLive USB Creator 2.9.4.exe"
<jk^> LioneLL
<jk^> i'm on win yet
<LioneLL> its a win soft (.exe)
<jk^> ah ok :\
<jk^> on the ubuntu channel they told me first about unetbootin
<jk^> after about rufus :\
<LioneLL> i never used them
<bhargav> hello
<bhargav> im new to linux
<bhargav> i want to install lubuntu on my asus x200la laptop
<bhargav> but while installing it shows following error
<bhargav> the 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into/ target/. Witout the GRUB bood loader, the istalled system will not boot
<jk^> https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/wiki/FAQ#Rufus_says_that_the_download_files_for_SyslinuxGRUB_are_missing_on_the_server
<jk^> LioneLL
<jk^> my english is too poor, so i don't understand very well what it says :
<jk^> :|
<LioneLL>  it seems to say 'dont worry about this message if install works...
<jk^> ok :\ but it's strange
<jk^> i think if ask for those file, in my humble opinion, i think it needs them :|
<qswz> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-3ubuntu1.2 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 109 kB
<qswz> I could remove it?
<qswz> http://i.imgur.com/PPtOJFw.png
<chillhousestar> hello / bonjour :)
<markus-k> Hi, I just noticed the download buttons on this page are broken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Torrent
<LioneLL> The requested URL /lubuntu/releases/yakkety/release/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent was not found on this server.
<LioneLL> should be Zesty
<LioneLL> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent   <--  better
<LioneLL> on  http://lubuntu.net/
<rko> Hi, has anyone succeeded in starting Lubuntu into mode 3? In my case, adding "3" at the end of the linux boot command doesn't work for reason. I suppose that's because lightdm service is enabled in mode 3. So if I delete S01lightdm from /etc/rc3.d directory, it wouldn't boop up and hangs. I wonder if I have to manually startup tty console service somehow.
<genii> rko: All runlevels from 2 to 5 are runlevel 2
<genii> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
 * genii makes a note to update the factoid sometime
<wxl> aaaand actually we don't use upstart, we use systemd
<wxl> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<wxl> harumph that looks like it needs to be updated too
<rko> I see. I am trying to start the kernel with a console mode instaed of a graphical mode. In Ubuntu, if I put "3" at the end of the kernel boot line, it works. But it doesn't work in Lubuntu, and I'm not sure how to do this..
<andersj> please can somebody help me with an app. I'm not sure why it doesnt work...
<andersj> there is only one file named to be the executable but it is only described as a shared library...
<andersj> im not sure what to do.
<wxl> did you try contacting the developers, andersj
<wxl> ?
<david_x> Is anyone here at the moment?
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest37110> need help with my software program for it doesn't start
<wxl> which program? and how are you trying to start it?
<Guest37110> lubuntu and trying to start from the icon
<wxl> you're trying to start lubuntu? or you're trying to start a program in lubuntu? which icon?
<Guest37110> a program in lubuntu for i can get software
<wxl> you're trying to install software?
<Guest37110> yes like games
<wxl> and what happens when you click the icon?
<Guest37110> nothing
<wxl> how did you install lubuntu?
<Guest37110> from a ubs stick
<wxl> did you put the iso on the stick yourself?
<Guest37110> yes and then i installed it on my computer as the os
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso before putting it on the stick?
<Guest37110> yes everthing went well
<wxl> i'm not asking if the install appeared to proceed correctly
<wxl> i'm asking if you checked the hash of the iso file against a published hash
<Guest37110> ok then i do not know for im new to this but it did work at the beginning now it does not
<wxl> well, here's something you need to know:
<wxl> many strange problems occur of a bad install
<wxl> a bad install is not incidated by whether or not the installer finished the install
<wxl> it can be a single bit that is wrong. one 0 that's a 1 or vice versa.
<wxl> the steps to avoid this are:
<wxl>  1. download the iso
<wxl>  2. check the hash of the iso
<wxl>  3. assuming #2 is good, bit by bit copy to the installation media
<wxl>  4. check the media upon boot to ensure the copy is correct
<wxl> if you do all that, anything else is generally going to be reproducible
<Guest37110> ok thanks i will reinstall
<wxl> unless
<wxl> you have bad hardware
<wxl> can you click on anything?
#lubuntu 2017-07-26
<dust> is 17.10 going to use lxqt or still stay at lxde?
<lynorian> dust there is an lxqt 17.10 lubuntu next iso
<lynorian> I am not aware of a final decision
<dust> ah k thx for info lynorian
<by_tor> hello
<drab> hi, what does decide which profile for lxsession is used upon login?
<drab> I've switched my automated installations from using the lubuntu image to using the mini image and then installing lubuntu-desktop
<drab> and the results are different
<drab> one of them being that lxsession is started as "/usr/bin/lxsession -s LXDE -e LXDE"
<drab> while on my desktop, which was installed starting from the iso, lxsession is started as "/usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE"
<drab> so from the iso it picks the Lubuntu profile, but from lubuntu-desktop it uses the LXDE onre
<drab> where can I change that?
#lubuntu 2017-07-27
<n-iCe> hi
<sdfsdf> can I plug in an android phone through usb and get data inside /com folders without root on the phone?
<marvin42>  hi. I've ran do-release-upgrade -d in Lubuntu 16.10 and it outputs: No new release found. I've sought help on articles and did as they said, to no avial. Can someone help me out?
<LioneLL> marvin42:  in update settings u should have put 'every new upgrade' ...
<Linuxuser2> What burn software to use to burn Lubuntu 14.04 download on a non PAE laptop?
<Linuxuser2> I am using Linux Mint 18.1 currently
#lubuntu 2017-07-28
<WoLf> Hello everyone, I'm having an issue with Lubuntu 17.04.. Long story short, when the graphical session is started manually, there is an error with message bus and things don't work anymore (in example, the logout menu does not appear, and any key shortcut won't work). Everything worked fine in 16.04
<WoLf> I tested it also directly from Live, on three different machines. Same result: init 3, init 5, Lubuntu broken.. on all three, with nothing changed from default.
<WoLf> Have been struggling with this issue for a week now, if anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.
<wxl> problem is you're asking for something that's really a unique use case
<wxl> no one is testing with the graphical session being started manually
<wxl> another thing to consider is that the init system is systemd so that may have some effect on things
<WoLf> Loading a system in text mode, and launching graphics at a second time if needed.. it's not that unheard of
<wxl> nope, it's not
<wxl> but it's not something we are testing
<wxl> you might also want to check if ubuntu is having the same problems
<WoLf> Yeah, I'm not complaining about the bug slipping through. That can be understood.
<wxl> lubuntu has the same core (including the init system)
<WoLf> I tried with Gnome and I did not have that issue.
<wxl> might ask gnome what they did then :)
<wxl> also, clarifying your problem (what's the error?) would be helpful.
<wxl> i would suggest writing up a bug report and go from there
<WoLf> "Unable to get connection to the message bus session"
<wxl> what is reporting the error?
<wxl> it's just a random message that shows up on its own?
<WoLf> sorry, lost internet for a moment.
<WoLf> this is what I get, as the session is started.
<WoLf> http://i.imgur.com/EhjcmTV.png
<WoLf> it's /999/ on a live environment.
<wxl> did you look at the logs?
<wxl> especially the lxsession ones (which, if i remember, hide in ~/.cache)
<WoLf> I'm not sure at which log to look at, sorry..
<wxl> like i said, file a bug
<wxl> that way we can diagnose this a little more
<WoLf> Alright, I'll try to do that =)
<wxl> WoLf: you might want to try the suggestions for changing runlevels for systemd, e.g. https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Systemd
<WoLf> But would that be something that changed from 16.04 to 17? I am going to read it, thanks! At least it's something else to try.. I'm regretting updating my system =(
<WoLf> Just tested with systemctl, same result.
<WoLf> wxl sorry to bother you again.. Under which project should I file the bug? can't see anything relevant, lubuntu-next?
<tsimonq2> WoLf: yes
<WoLf> tsimonq2: Thanks, yes I ended up filing it there. https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1707100
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1707100 in Lubuntu Next "Manual change to graphical runlevel unable to get the session bus" [Undecided,New]
<n-iCe> is lubuntu-next a topic in here?
<n-iCe> or is there a new channel
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: Yep, it's a topic
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: Well, technically not, because we don't support it yet... but hey, why not? :)
<n-iCe> awesome
<n-iCe> I'm downloading it
<n-iCe> do you use it?
<n-iCe> have you?
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: I use it, yeah
<n-iCe> awesome!
<n-iCe> Gonna install it, I'm moving it to my usb
<n-iCe> 1.5GB
<n-iCe> Is a bug I guess
<n-iCe> Ok
<n-iCe> Indont have internet
<n-iCe> Lol
<n-iCe> I dont see network manager
<n-iCe> Was it replaced?
<n-iCe> ????
<n-iCe> Heelloooowww
<n-iCe> Where is the new network manageeer
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: That's a known bug
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: That's why we mark these things as experimental :P
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: Regardless, you have dhcpcd installed that you can work with :)
<n-iCe> Never used it before
<n-iCe> Also takes 7 minutes to boot haha
<n-iCe> Just counted it
<n-iCe> And it is already installed in hdd
<n-iCe> Maybe is not ready for me lol
<tsimonq2> n-iCe: Maybe not yet.
<n-iCe> Looks great though
<n-iCe> Solved the internet thing
<n-iCe> With iwconfig
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
<n-iCe> Actually is conneted
<n-iCe> But ping does not work
<tsimonq2> Oh, weird
<n-iCe> Dhcpcd wlo1
<n-iCe> How do i detect if worked
<n-iCe> Dhclient
<n-iCe> Is what i wanted i think
<n-iCe> Nop
<n-iCe> Let me check resolv.conf
<n-iCe> Dammit
<n-iCe> Is connected
<n-iCe> But no internet
<fishcooker> tsimonq2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/artful/alpha-2/ right?
<fishcooker> is there any mirror for it
<fishcooker> i tried the torrent but takes time too long to be downloaded
<marick> I have Lubuntu minimal installation. How do I disable screen to go powersafe mode and be always on?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xset dpms?
<brenth> I'm new to this zone - prior apologies if I ask "old stuff" - my problem is I have an old Dell 32-bit laptop and run Ubuntu 17.04.  When Ubuntu goes 64 bit only I want to switch to Lubuntu (32 bit) but don't want
<brenth> to have major problems with my data.  I don't care about the apps, I'll find alternates but I don't want to lose my data.  Can I upgrade Ubuntu 17.04/17.10 to Lubuntu 17.10/18.04?
<teward> brenth: technically yes?  But you should always take backups first.
<LioneLL> you must install  'Lubuntu-desktop' package then update & upgrade ...
<teward> ^ that as well
<brenth> The word "technically" seems replete with added implications?
<brenth> I've been working with an Ubuntu 17.04 VM - I tried to upgrade by booting the Lubuntu 17.04 iso.  That worked ... sort of in that I installed Lubuntu in a 2nd
<brenth> partition and in parallel to Ubuntu ... so not exactly a solution
<plaindave> Is there a way to turn off my laptop's touchpad in Lubuntu 17.04?
<plaindave> I found out, but thanks anyway. Just typed "synclient TouchpadOff=1" and it turned off my touchpad.
<brenth> exit
<brenth> quit
<tudorrr> Hello. How can I switch Lubuntu's interface much similar to OSX' one?
<wxl> find an appropriate theme
<wxl> i don't know of one because i've never wanted one :)
<wxl> you can look on box-look
<tudorrr> Ok I look
<genii> Might want to also take a look at https://plus.google.com/+DavidBaileyDevilishDB/posts/9uDNg3xtUuN
<tudorrr> Sorry, does anyone know where I can find numix dark theme?
#lubuntu 2017-07-29
<lamduh> vain request, but is there a way to get a nicer looking terminal?
<tsimonq2> lamduh: For Lubuntu Next or Lubuntu?
<gelo> hello, my netbook suddenly doesn't start lubuntu. I am not a programmer, so I am stuck.  The only thing I understand is the final line that appears on the screen:
<gelo> It says something about not being able to boot on a fs disk or something like that
<gelo> can anybody help me, please?
<tsimonq2> gelo: Could you take a picture of it?
<gelo> Here is what it says:  [  0:746891] ----[  end Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0:0)
<gelo> sorry, the last one was (0,0)
<gelo> a comma, not a colon
<gelo> Ok, I took a picture of my netbook with my camera and sent it to myself on this laptop, but I just don't know how to attach it!!\
<tester> Hi there, which version of Lubuntu download for this system please: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz ?
<lxleuser> hi
<lxleuser> how do i know which version i installed
<lxleuser> and how do i upgrade
<LoisLaine> Hello, I recently took a job that needs Adobe Shockwave Flashplayer to run their Learning Management System (LMS).  Apparently neither Chromium or Firefox have it.  I MUST have it on Chromium, because that is what I will use to SHOW and SELL their LMS tools, but I would like it on Firefox as well.
<wxl> heh your job is doomed. adobe just announced they're killing it in 2022. :)
<LoisLaine> Yeah!
<LoisLaine> At least we'll have 5 years together.
<wxl> maybe. work should start working on the switch now, as i'm sure it will be a fairly massive rewrite
<wxl> anyways what version you using?
<LoisLaine> 3, it says 2020.
<LoisLaine> what version of what?
<wxl> hm?
<wxl> lubuntu
<LoisLaine> Lubuntu version 17.0.4
<LoisLaine> 32-bit
<wxl> ok let's see
<wxl> i think you need the following package:
<wxl> !info flashplugin-downloader
<ubottu> flashplugin-downloader (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 26.0.0.137ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20151228.1-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 (partner), package size 9333 kB, installed size 31678 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wxl> you could also get 64 bit and just get chrome, which includes pepper flash
<LoisLaine> and how do I go about getting these?
<wxl> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<LoisLaine> Based on everything I read last night I needed to download a PPAPI version for Chromium and a NPAPI version for Firefox.  I did all that and extracted them as requested.
<LoisLaine> They are sitting in my downloads folder waiting for next instructions.
<LoisLaine> They each come with readme.txt too, but it isn't all that helpful.
#lubuntu 2017-07-30
<plaindave> I'm using lubuntu and I can't disable my touchpad. I've tried 2 or 3 different apps, and a couple of terminal commands, but to no avail.
<Guest96209> whats the mp3 package name in repos?
<Guest96209> MP3 encoder
<tsimonq2> Guest96209: Try asking in #ubuntu :)
<dave____> I am unable to install opera web browser after downloading it.  The software installer will not install it does nothing
#lubuntu 2018-07-23
<ninjarider89> ok who wants to help a noob out
<diogenes_> !ask | ninjarider89
<ubottu> ninjarider89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ninjarider89> ok i dnt know exactly how irc wrks so here we go trying to install lubuntu boot live run throu the install and go to boot from hd and it falls back to gnu grub 2.0 and thats where i get stuck any help?
<diogenes_> ninjarider89: i didn't quite get, what OS is currently installed on your pc?
<ninjarider89> windows 10 on another hd
<diogenes_> so you've got a pc with two HDDs?
<ninjarider89> its a laptop sorry hp envy touchsmart
<diogenes_> with two HDDs?
<ninjarider89> yes
<diogenes_> and on one of then is windows 10 and what is on the other one?
<ninjarider89> according to the partition manager lubuntu
<ninjarider89> but i cant get it to boot it falls back to gnu grub2.0
<diogenes_> wait, did you actually install the lubuntu? or you trying to install it
<ninjarider89> the live installer said it completed
<diogenes_> ok, now when the pc starts, does it reach grub menu? where you can choose to boot either lubuntu or windows 10?
 * diogenes_ reboots his pc
<ninjarider89> no it boots to windows 10 i have to manually select the hd in the boot device
<ninjarider89> menu
<sirjams> hellp
<sirjams> hello
<sirjams> I use Lubuntu 17 amd I would like to upgrade it to 18, but without loosing any data. How can I do it?
<sirjams> is it possible to do it by terminal?
<sirjams> or maybe save my /home dir in a usb pen and make a new installation?
<sirjams> anyone?
<sirjams> help the newbie here... :)
<tsimonq2> !ask | sirjams
<ubottu> sirjams: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sirjams> Ok ubottu, sorry.
<tsimonq2> sirjams: sudo do-release-upgrade does the upgrade to 18.04.
<sirjams> I am a Lubuntu 17 user...
<tsimonq2> You don't lose data.
<tsimonq2> You should always have backups, by the way.
<sirjams> holly...you gave the answer before the question???
<sirjams> :)
<tsimonq2> hehe
<tsimonq2> I guess I meant to do this one...
<tsimonq2> !patience | sirjams
<ubottu> sirjams: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<sirjams> so...I dont loose any data, right?
<tsimonq2> You shouldn't.
<sirjams> sorry for the newbie question, but how do I save my /home drr in a usb flash pen?
<sirjams> *dir
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hi from the Telegram bridge.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Do you have anything on the drive at the moment?
<sirjams> yes, some docs
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> So, insert the flash drive and open it in the file manager.
<sirjams> ok...
<sirjams> and copy it all to the flash drive, right?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Then go to /home in the file manager.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yup, you can do that.
<sirjams> ok
<sirjams> but you had other idea...do to /home in the file manager and?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Then from there you can just copy the whole folder.
<sirjams> well...thanks! you were great! tx for helping this newbie...
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Anytime :)
<sirjams> I will do it now. Upgrade and copy files to the flash drive.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Copy first, upgrade second.
<sirjams> what about the installed programs...will they be deleted or will stay with the new Lubuntu?
<sirjams> ok tsimonq2
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @sirjams, They will stay.
<sirjams> tx. I had a lot of reserves doing this upgrade...my lubuntu machine is old and it is  not powerfull...and I red that lubuntu 18 needs the double of the resources, right?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Well, that's mainly there to reflect the current web standards.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> You should be fine.
<sirjams> ok. well...I will do it and see how it goes...but thanks guys...you were great!
<sirjams> stay well, stay safe!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
<sirjams> hello again
<sirjams> I am a lubuntu 17 user, and I was trying to upgrade it to lubuntu 18 by terminal
<sirjams> but every tutorial and articles I found are only related with ubuntu, not lubuntu...
<sirjams> is it the same thing?
<sirjams> sorry for the newbie questions
<wxl> sirjams: yes
<sirjams> ok. so, if I follow all instructions about upgrading from ubuntu 17 to 18, is is going to do the same thing with my lubuntu 17...it becomes Lubuntu 18, right?
<sirjams> I red so many things and way to do it...wich is the easiest way to do it by terminal?
<sirjams> I made back up of all my docs in /home dir...
<wxl> usually `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` but if you're on an old version, you might have to manually edit the sources.list and/or use the iso to upgrade
<sirjams> I am using the 17 version...
<sirjams> 17.10
<sirjams> when I try: sudo do-release-upgrade -d , it tells me that I have the new version
<sirjams> ???
<wxl> what's `lsb_release -d` tell you?
<sirjams> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 17.10 Release:	17.10 Codename:	artful
<wxl> and to be sure what's `grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades` give you?
<sirjams> Prompt=lts
<wxl> oh that's weird
<wxl> edit that file and change that value to normal
<wxl> then `sudo do-release-upgrade` should work
<ca_cabot>  hey all, i'm on lubuntu 17.10, and trying to upgrade to 18.04 - sudo do-release-upgrade returns that no new release can be found?
<wxl> ca_cabot: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades so Prompt=normal
<ca_cabot> sweet, ty! why does it need to change from lts to normal when upgrading to an lts release?
<ca_cabot> because artful wasn't lts?
<wxl> yeah i have no idea how you were on artful and it was set to lts
<wxl> that's what i'd call a very strange situation
<ca_cabot> weird
<wxl> i had thought that if set to anything, it would allow an upgrade to any lts release but it seems that the issue is that it will only support lts->lts if it's set to lts
<wxl> whereas normal will allow normal->normal or lts->normal or normal->lts
<ca_cabot> i see, i can't say it makes since - but i appreciate your help! upgrading now!
<wxl> have fun :)
<ca_cabot> ty
<wxl> ssh bfdata2
<wxl> oooops :)
#lubuntu 2018-07-24
<slipttees> Hi guys
<slipttees> Window Border config help
<slipttees> i cant change window border
<holywater> .
<ca-on-adam> wxl: yeah, that happens.  For me it will be the 'ls' command usually.
<wxl> ca-on-adam: \
<wxl> 1056 Aliases:
<wxl> 1056 ls         names
<ca-on-adam> Perhaps this message should be rigged when you type 'ssh': https://pastebin.com/imJY0ShP
<wxl> XD
<wxl> hey at least i have my .ssh/config set up appropriately so i didn't give much away
<ca-on-adam> Nice.  I tend to just write a one-liner script for servers that I frequent often.  I know there are better ways, and I'll get there eventually.
<wxl> weird
<wxl> yeah .ssh/config is your friend
<cooloutac> hello all,  how do I mount an mp3 player.   Its not showing up in file manager.  I have a basic drag and drop one.
<ca-on-adam> hi cooloutac
<cooloutac> hello
<cooloutac> I got a sansa player.   usually I just plug it in any os and can transfer files in file manager.
<cooloutac> doesn't show up in lubuntu. what do I need to do any ideas?
<ca-on-adam> I'm a lubuntu user also.  The main issue I have had with my mp3 player is the "battery charging" screen seems to prevent the "connecting to PC" feature from working/displaying.
<cooloutac> ya its only charging.  but not mounting.
<ca-on-adam> I never figured out the exact recipe, but to get that "Battery charging" screen to yield to the pc connecting screen, I have tried turning the player on/off while connected to USB, or unplugging and replugging the USB cable to "startle" the player.
<ca-on-adam> if you have a USB flash drive, I'd also do a quick check to make sure the USB port has not randomly died (I have little trust in my old hardware)
<ca-on-adam> ...any luck?
<cooloutac> no luck
<cooloutac> I must be missing some package or something
<cooloutac> itnormally works in linux
<cooloutac> lubuntu must be missing something
<cooloutac> oh god this is disappointing
<ca-on-adam> if you run "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" you can watch to see if the kernel says anything when you plug in the device.  Won't matter if there's a driver missing.
<cooloutac> nothing happens.  it just charges and computerdoesn't even detectit
<cooloutac> let me try a diff usb plug maybe
<wxl> does it show up in `lsusb?`
<wxl> if so, what's the device ID?
<cooloutac> it was the plug
<cooloutac> lol thought i was losing my mind
<cooloutac> now to get some music!!!
<wxl> i suggest the new deafheaven, but i recognize that's not everyone's cup of tea
<cooloutac> wxl: lol i'm into underground hip hop.   definitely not eeryones cup of tea lmao
<wxl> cooloutac: haven't listened to the new busdriver..
<cooloutac> i'm sure its not like any rap you ever heard though  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slWOre66mrQ
<cooloutac> oh i know busdriver.  haven't heard the newone no.  but he is good.
<cooloutac> I'm waiting for a group to come out with their first album called silk roadgunmen.
<cooloutac> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQQjrSl1TuE
<cooloutac> I'm gonna have to send money to greece for that one hahaha
<cooloutac> its too good.
<cooloutac> notice the first line.
<cooloutac> nervous linux sphere
<cooloutac> i remote view the nervous linux sphere
<cooloutac> hehe
<cooloutac> i'm from NYC btw.
<wxl> https://busdriver-thumbs.bandcamp.com/album/electricity-is-on-our-side-2
<cooloutac> i'm in my late 30s.   These kids at the heart of soul of this shit,  trustme.
<cooloutac> tks
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> /command !offtopic
<lubot5> !offtopic
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> 😆
<wxl> speaking of kids, let's keep the language friendly to them :)
<cooloutac> sorry
<cooloutac> the lyrics are friendly btw.
<cooloutac> I grew up on bobbito and nyc underground in the mid to late 90s.   shout outs to the kids overseas for keeping my hip hop alive.
<ca-on-adam> cooloutac: do you have a Y-USB plug by any chance :P
<cooloutac> not sure what that is.
<cooloutac> i noticed usb plugs have alot of problems though.
<cooloutac> when they start going weird issues happens.
<cooloutac> likenot being able to charge,  or not being able to transfer files.  I should of known better.
<cooloutac> some also can't handle certain loads.   dunno.
<cooloutac> they def not all the same I've learned.
<ca-on-adam> Y-USB is for hungry external hard drives, it has one plug for power+data, and a second plug to draw extra power from a second port.
<ca-on-adam> The second plug, doesn't allow much data to flow!
<cooloutac> hmm
<cooloutac> dunno what it was but I switched from this little one,  to this big long fast charging smartphone one.
<ca-on-adam> This is a Y-cable https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51Xip6MLFuL._SX569_.jpg
<cooloutac> haha  this must be the producer from greece.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyN9WQ6nMUc
<cooloutac> oh shit hes older then me.
<cooloutac> ya i'm buying this tape from them,  I have to.  or God won't forgive me.
<cooloutac> i'm sorry for the language.  ugh.
<ca-on-adam> You only plug 1 end in, you get a 50% chance of it working.  I use a spare Y-cable with a drive that never needs both plugs at once, so I have learned the hard way about that.
<cooloutac> ca-on-adam  i bet thats my problem sometimes.
<ca-on-adam> Well if you have a Y cable, yeah maybe!
<cooloutac> oh wait they faked the date.
 * ca-on-adam joins #lubuntu-offtopic to keep the lurking mods happy
<cooloutac> ok
<cooloutac> ah dam I installed nautlius but it aint loading.  ugh.
<cooloutac> oh it just took a while
<cooloutac> ca-on-adam: I still can't mount it, ugh.
<cooloutac> it showsup in dmesg now as sdb device
<cooloutac> but I can't even manually mount it. i must be doing something wrong.
<cooloutac> ugh maybe I should have installed fedora lxde lmao
<cooloutac> ya it doesn't work :(
<cooloutac> worked for a second
<cooloutac> maybe I don't have the right wire.   which sucks.
<cooloutac> this one might be too long the one I use at home is a short one.
<cooloutac> this probably has the righ tpower for data but is too long.  I dunno whats goingon.
<cooloutac> hmm now i'm playing a song off the mp3 player.  but its write protectedand I can'tcopy anything to it....
<cooloutac> lol
<ca-on-adam> too many variables... I still recommend trying out a USB something-or-other that definitely works, like a USB mouse, and see if the port is loose, like try wiggling the connector, and then go back to figuring out which of your cables is bad.
<cooloutac> ah and now its gone.
<cooloutac> nah its the wire man
<cooloutac> I know themp3 player is sensitive to certain wires.
<cooloutac> and I don't have the one i normally use.
<cooloutac> which sucks
<ca-on-adam> I would assume then the shorter the wire the better.
<cooloutac> ya
<cooloutac> but the short wire I got now is only charging
<cooloutac> and the one doesn't work at all on any device.
<ca-on-adam> maybe check for dust/debris in the player's usb port.
<cooloutac> Ithink they just make these wires like crap and I might have to buy a new one,  thats  not 10 feet long haha
<ca-on-adam> You know, I didn't think it was related, but my Hipstreet player went dead last week.  And the cable is still fine.
<cooloutac> well the port isn't loose on the device
<ca-on-adam> Given all the devices I have used, I'd say 9 of 10 problems were the device, not the cable.  Only 1 time did a cable cause me grief.
<cooloutac> well with this device certain cables have given me problem.   I have the opposite experience.  the cables get messed up allthe time on me.
<cooloutac> if its the device.  its usually cause the port on the device breaks or gets too lose.
<ca-on-adam> Also, somewhere I believe there is a compliance rule that says USB data cables are not supposed to be more then X feet long.
<cooloutac> ya I'm jiggling the wire at the computer port side.   and its going on and off.
<cooloutac> dammit
<cooloutac> ya the shorter the wire usually the better.
<cooloutac> I only found that out cause of this dam mp3 player.
<cooloutac> although for ethernet wire was always he case too.
<ca-on-adam> I know one case where somebody chained up a total of 20 feet of USB (laziest sneakernet ever) and that was a massive intermittent fail headache.
<cooloutac> I once had an ethernet wire so long it didn't do 100mbs lol
<cooloutac> I had to lower it or getno connection.
<cooloutac> ya. shorter is better
<cooloutac> probably less chance for wire to get messed up too
<cooloutac> this blows I have no oher cables
<cooloutac> one i just realized i have to throw out cause it doesn't charge any device lol
<ca-on-adam> ok so you have a USB port problem, you say?  Can you try another port that might be more secure?
<cooloutac> ya tried both ports
<ca-on-adam> secure=resistant to wiggle-wiggle
<cooloutac> I think its the fact my mp3 player is very sensitive to the wire.   andthe wire i have sucks.
<cooloutac> I have had same problem on windows with certain wires and this dam thing.
<cooloutac> it will mount for a minute.   then lose connection.
<cooloutac> pretty sure I just need the proper wire for it.
<ca-on-adam> if you love the player, maybe it would be worth getting a really, really short USB cable for it.
<cooloutac> ya thats what I use at home
<cooloutac> but i left it at home lol
<cooloutac> I got this one thats at least 8 feet long righ tnow haha
<cooloutac> I think its 10
<ca-on-adam> Also, a Q-tip to the USB contacts while the PC is off might help the connection a tiny bit.
<cooloutac> i'll try
<ca-on-adam> I have a USB port on the back of my desktop that is just awful for connections.  I taped a diagram to the PC so I never use it.  If I was still in warranty I'd return the motherboard.
<cooloutac> ya dam only other cable that works only charges.
<cooloutac> it doesn't evenshow  the charging screen or transfer screen.
<cooloutac> so this one has no data cable in it I guess.
<cooloutac> only good for charging.
<ca-on-adam> The USB 1.1 standard specifies that a standard cable can have a maximum length of 5 meters (16 ft 5 in) -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB#Cabling
<cooloutac> andtheone I have for smartphone  I think is too long for this sensitive mp3 player.
<cooloutac> ya but probably more chance forit to kink
<ca-on-adam> But that is way too long in my experience.  I would get wary of cables longer than 6 feet, especially if you have a cranky mp3 player.
<cooloutac> ya
<cooloutac> man this sucks
<cooloutac> ok i'm going to try to get itmounted   and put it on a table trying not to move it lol
<cooloutac> nah its not working.
<cooloutac> its like you said.  once charging pops on the screen its like itsnot there anymore
<cooloutac> wtf
<cooloutac> i;m blaiming ubuntu again now
<cooloutac> but its probably the dam wire and my finnicky mp3
<cooloutac> oh well
<cooloutac> well I was able to copy stuff off thedam thing justnow.
<cooloutac> I think the problem is when accessing the sd card on it maybe.
<ca-on-adam> As far as I know, if there is a record in the log of a USB disconnect, the kernel isn't doing that.
<cooloutac> hmm i just copied a bunch of songs off theinterneal drive.
<cooloutac> but when I go to put somethinig on the usb it all disappears
<cooloutac> i mean the sdcard
<ca-on-adam> The driver may not be there or may be buggy, but that would only be a kernel problem if the device stays connected reliably but is not accessible.
<cooloutac> i think i just got lucky.  maybe its leass power copying off the internal drive.  thenwriting to the sdcard
<wxl> you should really lsusb and search the pci id and see if there are any giveaways there
<cooloutac> wxl.  doesn't always show up.
<cooloutac> loose wire.
<cooloutac> or bad connection
<wxl> just keep watching lsusb until it does
<ca-on-adam> Well luck is all you'll get if there's too many unknowns - loose port, several USB cables with known problems, etc
<wxl> as long as it's connected in some way, regardless of whether or not it provides access to the file system, it will show up in lsusb
<cooloutac> was listed there,  until i tried to write to the sdcard card again.  then it disappeared
<cooloutac> seems accessing the sdcard is more finicky thenthe interal storage on it.
<cooloutac> its the wire
<cooloutac> plus the sensitive mp3. i'e had trouble inthe past.
<ca-on-adam> How difficult is it to retrieve your best cable?  It's somewhere else?
<cooloutac> ya
<cooloutac> in another state
<cooloutac> dam
<cooloutac> and I want the music off the sdcard is the problem
<cooloutac> seems its easier to access the internal storage.   but thats not what i need lol
<cooloutac> ok socopyingis also easier to get thenwriting
<wxl> if you can confirm the cabling is correct, the other thing that might be worth looking into is whether or not you nteed additional MTP libraries. not sure your thingy uses MTP or not, but i don't think those are installed by default
<cooloutac> ahhh
<cooloutac> was thinking of that
<wxl> yeah i couldn't remember the acronym for a while there :)
<wxl> !info mtp-tools
<cooloutac> but ya it cut out as soon as I started typing lol
<ubottu> mtp-tools (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.13-1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 237 kB
<wxl> there is that, though
<cooloutac> let me try worth a shot
<wxl> MTP is apparently higher level access to the filesystem than USB mass storage normally, so that's a thing
<wxl> it's a Microsoft thing, fwiw
<cooloutac> right
<cooloutac> and I do normall use this thing on windows
<cooloutac> windows sometimes borks things to not work on linux
<cooloutac> who knows maybe on purpose lol
<cooloutac> you knowwhat.  now I'm starting to wonder if I can only copy.   but I can't write to it.
<cooloutac> nah I think itsjust less likely to lose connection whily copying,  rather then writing
<cooloutac> its stillfinicky
<cooloutac> ya i can copy thogh.
<cooloutac> but when I try to write.  no go.
<cooloutac> and I also think like ca-on-adam says.   when it goes to charging.   it goes to unmount itself
<cooloutac> so I have to start copying as soon as I plug it in
<cooloutac> cause once it stops.  it disappears
<cooloutac> ya I can't write to anything only copy lnao
<cooloutac> wow
<cooloutac> oknow how to I install mp3 support on lubuntu
<cooloutac> eh I'lljust install vlc I guess
<cooloutac> I wanted to make a playlist from the songs on my mp3.  had to copy everything to the computer lol
<cooloutac> i'll play it off the pc screw it
<mate160> hello, someone for a question?
#lubuntu 2018-07-25
<lopta> I have a .iso image to write to a USB flash drive on (what's left of) a Xubuntu host. I typed "mount" to get an idea of what the flash drive might show up as but I can't make head nor tail of it.
<lopta> Ah, I think it might be sdb (looking at dmesg output)
<lopta> Let's see what happens when I write over that.
<qwebirc52676> hi is tthere any way where we can install ubuntu server with wifi ??
<lopta> qwebirc52676: I'm not sure but there's an #ubuntu-server channel, I think
<lopta> They might know.
<qwebirc52676> because without interface setting i cnt go to next step
<qwebirc52676> *cant
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Try #ubuntu.
<lopta> qwebirc52676: Did you check to see whether there was an image with the sets already downloaded, so it doesn't demand an Internet connection at install time?
<lopta> I may be thinking of another operating system.
<qwebirc52676> yes i already downloaded and make it boot usb
<lopta> I'm surprised it's demanding an Internet connection then.
<qwebirc52676> also only 2 option Done and backk      no option like skip zzzzZZZZZZ
<lopta> Well that's unfortunate.
<lopta> I should pick this up again later today.  I have work in the morning.
<lopta> qwebirc52676: Good luck
<qwebirc52676> also i found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032644/ubuntu-server-18-04-setting-wifi-connections-when-install
<tsimonq2> If anyone's just lurking here and wants to contribute, take a look here: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1021998494364655616
<tsimonq2> We just need testing of the 18.04.1 images :)
<deewreckd> can i get pointed in the right directions for recommened driver for an older AMD HD7640G graphics driver?
<lynorian> do the default ones it ships with not work?
<deewreckd> its loaded with xorg
<deewreckd> but i dont believe its actually using the gpu, just the cpu
<deewreckd> but then again i cant prove this without some sort of usage monitor
<lynorian> well what driver is it using did you have to boot with nomodeset or something when you boot it
<lynorian> that just uses the cpu but will get it booted
<deewreckd> as far as i know its just using xorg, unless i dont understand what xorg actually does
<lynorian> xorg is a display server and there are many different graphics drivers for xorg
<lynorian> xorg has been around seemingly forever
<deewreckd> well i rember there beeing a package called xserver-xorg-video-ati
<lynorian> I think that would use the radeon driver though but I don't have many amd machines or gpus
<deewreckd> yeah i;ve noticed alot of reddit and stack posts are about nvidia.
<danielp> bonjour à tous
<danielp> petit souci à l'installation de la 18.04 sur vieux portable packard bell easynote B3410W. L'affichage est correct en live cd mais reduit à l'installation. Une idée ?
<krytarik> !fr | danielp
<ubottu> danielp: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<danielp> ok so let's try in english
<danielp> is there anybody could help me. I've got screen resolution problem when i install the lubuntu 18.04 on a old laptop packard bell easynote B3410W. The resolution is good in live cd testing but after installation i've a low resolution. Any idea. It's a via graphic card
<danielp> i just try with the acpi=off and nomodeset options and waiting for the result without any hope but..
<danielp> ok i see bye bye
<krytarik> danielp: Well, more patience and/or try #ubuntu too.
<lopta> Right, that's Lubuntu on my daughter's PC.
<lopta> Let's see if it boots.
<lopta> Success!
<lopta> Time to mow the lawn.
<lopta> (I'm told)
<G5_> Which version is the latest that supports a PowerMac G5? Is it the 18.04 Desktop 64 or the 17.04 Desktop PPC? Thanks for supporting PPCs!
<wxl> we dont' support PPC anymore
<wxl> at least not on current versions
<wxl> 14.04 still has PPC support
<G5_> The 17.04 PPC 64 is still on the website for download. Can I use it?
<wxl> oh i'm sorry yes 16.04 has it, too. not 17.04
<G5_> Right 16.04. Ok. Last question. Do you know if 16.04 will run current versions of Firefox for security reasons? Thanks.
<wxl> !info firefox xenial
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 61.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 44136 kB, installed size 168090 kB
<wxl> ^^ that's the lastest version of firefox in xenial
<G5_> I’ll look that up but is that a recent/secure version?
<wxl> all software teams are always working towards ensuring security
<wxl> especially with LTS releases
<wxl> that said, support from Lubuntu ends April 2019 on xenial
<wxl> you'll still get updated packages from the archive in general until 2021, though
#lubuntu 2018-07-26
<G5_> That’s good enough. Any idea where PPC users would go after that?
<wxl> debian, maybe.
<G5_> Oh, ok. That’s plenty long enough. I’m just trying to have some fun with my old dual core G5. Thanks
<G5_> Sorry. One more. Where’s a trusted source for downloading the Mozilla 61.0.1 for 16.04.1 xenial package. Thanks.
<wxl> the repos
<wxl> `sudo apt update && sudo apt install firefox`
<G5_> Ok thanks
<qwebirc99591> So im trying the just released lubuntu 18.04.1 and it still doesn't recognize my second WD HDD, neither did lubuntu 18.04, but lubuntu 16.04 does
<qwebirc99591> i also get something weird on dmesg http://pasteall.org/1040003
<qwebirc99591> im thinking is probably something with the kernel becase i dont have this issue on other distros with linux 4.14
<qwebirc99591> does anyone else had an issue like this?
<qwebirc99591> brb
<oerheks>  /set autojoin #lubuntu
<tsimonq2> \o/ :D
<oerheks> hi there, it is me, oerheks
<tsimonq2> heya :D
#lubuntu 2018-07-27
<lotuspsychje> Unit193: can you edit topic with 18.04.1 released please?
<lotuspsychje> https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/
<libri> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:3ddf5f6333494a4f23cccbfbd41663824d5b4097&dn=lubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-i386.iso&tr=http%3a%2f%2ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3a6969%2fannounce
<Manish__> I need help to install
<Manish__> Lubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 18.04
<meat> so uh
<meat> wha's up i guess
<meat> i'm here because i could use a little help with my new lubuntu installation, i'm brand new to linux
<meat> stuff like I can't seem to find a proper video driver, how can i disable mouse acceleration, how can i disable my trackpad
<meat> hey?
<meat> i mean i come to the lubuntu support channel for lubuntu support to get lubuntu support and i can't seem to get any lubuntu support from the lubuntu support channel for lubuntu support
<meat> so i mean
<tsimonq2> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> meat: You might try emailing the Lubuntu users list in the topic as well.
<meat> thank you
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<meat> i just wasn't sure there was actually anyone here
<tsimonq2> There's people here, just not all day. :)
<meat> fair enough lol
<oxek> when will Lubuntu 18.04.1 LTS be released?
<tsimonq2> It was already released.
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/
<oxek> https://lubuntu.net/downloads/ still links to 18.04
<tsimonq2> That's not our official site.
<tsimonq2> We have zero control over it.
<oxek> really?
<tsimonq2> Really really.
<oxek> is there any place where I can confirm which site is official?
<wxl> everywhere
<tsimonq2> ^
<wxl> this channel's topic, wikipedia, distrowatch, anywhere on ubuntu.com, you name it
<oerheks> same as ubuntu.nl, not ours, but they fairly link to us
<tsimonq2> I'm the Lubuntu release manager, my GPG key signs every one of my uploads, you're welcome to confirm with me.
<oxek> strange, has it always been the case? I've only ever used the .net site
<tsimonq2> It's been the case for years now.
<wxl> ever since .me has existed it has been the official site
<oxek> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours links to .me so that's good enough proof for me
<oxek> I check the pgp signatures anyway after downloading the .iso
<wxl> to be fair, .net never was because no member of the team ever had access to it (except for the original co-founder who hasn't contributed to the project since the dawn of the project)
<oxek> thank yuo all
<wxl> i think the PGP signatures as it relates to the ISO hashes are signed by a general ubuntu key, btw
<oxek> yes. Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<oxek> for the shasum files
<openchromehelp> hi, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome driver requires resetting monitor settings for normal display (VGA: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)), I do that by setting lxrandr, but that does not set such configuration for the login screen (lightdm i believe)
<openchromehelp> is there a way to make that configuration persistent, including for the login screen?
<lynorian> openchromehelp, there might be a setting in the lighdm config that you have to set with the same adjustment
<wxl> and you can run xrandr in autostart to have it work for the xsession
<wxl> i'm pretty sure you have to have x running for xrandr to work, though
<openchromehelp> (adding info) or maybe, is there a script/package that sets this? lubuntu 15.10 used to work fine, but that driver came with the installation.
<openchromehelp> the X work fine
<openchromehelp> the screen is just bent diagonally to the left
<openchromehelp> i will try xrandr
<wxl> xrandr does NOT save anything
<openchromehelp> oh
<wxl> you'll have to add it to autostart to have it work
<wxl> it's not saving it, but it's re-setting it every time
<wxl> so that will fix keeping the config presistent
<openchromehelp> let me check if the settings are being saved for a second time
<wxl> as for the login screen, that's something i'm not totally clear on
<wxl> i would think lynorian made a good guess
<openchromehelp> lynorian: system -> lightdm gtk+ greeter?
<openchromehelp> (adding info) lxrandr is saving the configuration, after login screen, the display is set correctly
<openchromehelp> onto lightdm i guess
<lynorian> openchromehelp, yeah I don't see an option in the gui to set that
<wxl> openchromehelp: are you saying after setting it correctly, if you log out, everything is fine?
<lynorian> wxl my interpretation is openchromehelp has used the save button in lxrandr which has been added after you started using lubuntu
<lynorian> so that when logging in it is correct but not at the lightdm screen
<lynorian> and the save button autostarts it
<wxl> um, lightdm = logging in, no?
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> right so assumedly the log in screen would look wrong initially, but after logging out, it would work
<openchromehelp>  [20:12] <lynorian> so that when logging in it is correct but not at the lightdm screen
<openchromehelp> this
<openchromehelp> i will have to work on this later
<holywater> back
<holywater> <wxl> [23:11:13] openchromehelp: are you saying after setting it correctly, if you log out, everything is fine?
<holywater> yes
<holywater> lxrandr saves the settings, whatever they are
<holywater> i was at a school, they were closing, sorry for abrutly ending that
<holywater> https://gist.github.com/ciarand/8592193
<holywater> possible solution
<holywater> copied to https://pastebin.com/5L207grt
#lubuntu 2018-07-28
<drbean> What does the lsb in /etc/lsb-release stand for with the information about ubuntu release version?
<wxl> Linux Standard Base
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base
<drbean> I had guessed it was Lubuntu Something Blah-blah
<wxl> i would say that lubuntu is 90% linux, 8% debian/ubuntu and 2% lubuntu
<wxl> maybe that's unfair given all the packaging but, let's face it, vlc is vlc by any other name.
<drbean> The wikipedia page: last edited 15 July, 2018
<drbean> So interest is maintained, apparently.
<drbean> vlc? Not the vlc media player?
<drbean> I can't find any lubuntu mirrors in .tw, .jp, or .kr.
<drbean> All the lubuntu links in ubuntu mirrors there redirect to cdimage.ubuntu.com
<sultanali> how do i upgrade from lubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 lts
<sultanali> anybody home?
<pi__> https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/ Makes me wonder why continue this project at all. Why not join Kubuntu?
#lubuntu 2018-07-29
<gay> hello
<Guest82694> hello
<hehehe> who here programms?
<hehehe> writes code?
<hehehe> no one ok
#lubuntu 2019-07-22
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> whats super button on disco release? i usually use windows button
<lubot> <lynorian> the same thing
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> how to the task bar on the desktop only appear on the specific desktop
<nickx> how to clear the terminal history ?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> history -c
<nickx> Then i have to reboot ?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> no need
<nickx> the history is still there.
<lynorian_> nickx: press control+shift+x you mean
<diogenes_> nickx, run: texedito ~/.bash_history and delete the content nd sve.
<diogenes_> texteditor*
<Nickx> how to save changes when i use vi editor ?
<lubot> <aptghetto> `:w` or if you like to save and exit `:x`
<Nickx> i don't find instructions. How to remove a blank line ?
<apt-ghetto> Nickx: What is your problem? What are you trying to do?
<Nickx> I try to edit a file in vi editor. I don't figure oout all the edit functions.
<apt-ghetto> I recommend you to read a vi(m) tutorial. It is essential to understand the different modes.
<apt-ghetto> If you are in the command mode, move the cursor on the line, you want to delete and press `dd`.
<Nickx> thank you.
<lubot> <ctisme> @Nickx [<Nickx> i don't find instructions. How to remove a blank line ?], or join #vim for progressive learning
<Guest44156> hello everyone
<mindsout> Hey, I wanted to try using my phone as a mic with WO Mic and I had to install a driver called "snd-aloop" for it to work. Now when I do "sudo modprobe remove snd-aloop" it says this:
<mindsout> "modprobe: FATAL: Module remove not found in directory /lib/modules/5.0.0-20-generic".
<mindsout> How do i uninstall this driver?
<mindsout> Now it says that the module is in use.
<apt-ghetto> mindsout: Please read `man 8 modprobe` and ask, if something is unclear
<nick1> Is it possible to reset usb_modeswitch.conf to default ?
<apt-ghetto> Guest18908: You mean /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf?
<mindsout> How do I find out what is using a module so I can remove it with modprobe?
<Guest18908> I change it here.  vi /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<apt-ghetto> Guest18908: Then change it back or remove the file /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules and reinstall usb-modeswitch-data
<Guest18908> Will all earlier changes be removed ?
<apt-ghetto> I have no idea, what "all earlier changes" mean
<apt-ghetto> Normally, before changing a system configuration, you make a backup of the file and after that, you apply the changes
<apt-ghetto> Then you test the new configuration and if it is not working, you replace the changed config with the backup of the config
<mindsout> How do I find out what is using a module so I can remove it with modprobe?
<apt-ghetto> `lsmod | grep MODULENAME`
<mindsout> And then how do I stop them or uninstall them?
#lubuntu 2019-07-23
<elkravo> I can't find any info on creating (preferably temporary, but this is optional) GUEST login accounts that dont require a pw, for when i let my friends borrow my laptop to look something up or put music or whatever
<elkravo> Using 19.04 (which is pretty dang sweet btw)
<elkravo> From the support site I found this:
<elkravo> "To change the users permission click account type and enter your password and select desktop user to not give permission to change the system or admin to change system settings."   But I cannot find this "account type" anywhere
<bq> how to join freenode network?
<kc2bez> You are on the freenode network :)
<kc2bez> You've joined the Lubuntu support channel bq
<tomreyn> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest31545> Hi, I have a problem with the installation of lubuntu, can anyone help me?
<lubot> saniGamerYT was added by: saniGamerYT
<tomreyn> 3 minutes aint enough
<tomreyn> saniGamerYT: were you looking for help there maybe?
<Guest_64> Am wondering if i download an iso image to my phone an iso of lubuntu and place the extract on a sd card boot my computer in grub rescue is there a way i cam boot that sd carc from grub rescue just wondering
<tomreyn> Guest_64: theoretically yes, but a lot can go wrong in the process
<tomreyn> Guest_64: do you lack removable storage to boot from?
<wxl> wow
<wxl> oops
<Guest_64> tomreyn : I don't have another computer I have a non rooted phone but I do have a SD Card I just don't Know Will I know how to extract the ISO File to the SD Card I just don't know how to use the command in grub rescue install from the SD Reader because I can't do a simple boot to SD Card like pushing f12 it does not boot but I do no it possbile to
<Guest_64>  manage with grub rescue but I dont now any commands
<tomreyn> Guest_64: you have an sd card reader on the computer, though, or only via the phone?
<Guest_64> tomreyn: Yes Both SD Card Will Micro SD on Phone I have a adapter for the micro sd fo SD Card reader for my laptop
<tomreyn> which connectis via usb, i assume?
<Guest_64> tomreyn: Yes when i place the sd card on my computer it peeks it up as a usb place it out it does not show up so it works but cant mamage to boot with the files i dont now how to make it bootable
<tomreyn> hmm it seems like you'd need a rooted android phone to write an iso to the sd card.
<Guest_64> tomreyn : Could it be possible without rooting
<Guest_64> With Grub Rescue
<tomreyn> maybe.
<Guest_64> Would you help me
<Guest_64> With this strugle
<tomreyn> i'm not really keen to try. i really recommend you acquire a removable and bootable storage instead.
<tomreyn> and maybe ask a friend to prepare it for you.
#lubuntu 2019-07-24
<MaroonedAnchor> What is the main advantage of lubuntu over xubuntu?
<mybadd> Hi! Noobie question here I'm trying to run a command that needs to be run on /tools/python/ directory and I have no idea how to find it
<mybadd> lubuntu 19.04
<mybadd> can anybody help me?
<MaroonedAnchor> Find what exactly?
<mybadd> i need to run the command in the tools/python/ directory
<mybadd> and I have no idea how to get there --
<MaroonedAnchor> In terminal?
<mybadd> yes
<MaroonedAnchor> You can use the cd command
<MaroonedAnchor> So "cd /tools/python
<MaroonedAnchor> "
<MaroonedAnchor> It may not exist which may be your issue, or its in the default python directory
<mybadd> if i try that
<MaroonedAnchor> What exactly are you trying to accompluah?
<mybadd> I'll get no such file or directory
<MaroonedAnchor> If you type cd then hit tab twice it will list all your options
<tomreyn> there is no /tools, no
<tomreyn> this must be a relative path to something. explain which guide you are following, MaroonedAnchor
<tomreyn> actually mybadd ^
<mybadd> fixed it
<tomreyn> how?
<mybadd> stupid me
<mybadd> i had to clone a git before
<mybadd> :(
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> happens ;)
<mybadd> :D
<mybadd> thanks guys
<mybadd> have a good one
<tomreyn> you, too
<oscurochu> The lubuntu installer won't let me create a / partition on my lvm. it keeps wanting to create an ext4 filesystem on /dev/vg-name instead of /dev/vg-name/lv-name
<lubot> <saniGamerYT> I have a problem with the lubuntu installer, when I already have all the installation configured, and I give it to start the installation, the installer goes black and when the USB passes a while (in my case) it stops blinking and the window  It doesn't show even one type of info.
<lubot> <lynorian> @saniGamerYT what version
<lubot> <saniGamerYT> 18.10 and 19
<lubot> <saniGamerYT> @lynorian [@saniGamerYT what version], 18.10 and 19
<lubot> <aptghetto> @saniGamerYT Could you please upload your calamares logfile and share the link?  … `pastebinit -i ~/.cache/Calamares/session.log`
<Guest83089> 1
<Guest83089> 1
<lubot> <saniGamerYT> @aptghetto [@saniGamerYT Could you please upload your calamares logfile and share the link? …], http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vfFSthBYh9/
<lubot> <aptghetto> @saniGamerYT Thanks for the log. Unfortunately, I can't see where the problem is. … In line 231-235 and 277-280, there might be some problem. … Regarding the last three lines: Did you close calamares manually?
<lubot> <saniGamerYT> @aptghetto [@saniGamerYT Thanks for the log. Unfortunately, I can't see where the problem is …], no ... I just close the installer to see that there are no changes or anything
<lubot> <aptghetto> Did you check the ISO with the hash? => https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html#downloading-the-image-via-http
<lubot> <aptghetto> And have you checked the disc for defects?
<lubot> <saniGamerYT> @aptghetto [And have you checked the disc for defects?], The disk os new
<lubot> <aptghetto> I mean the usb stick. When you start the live-system, you can choose "Check disc for defects"
<Guest_96> Am trying to connect to my network I run ifconfig enp9s0 down & up Ethernet goes off and comes on blinking run ping www.google.com it says temporary failure
<Guest_96> How to assign to get it working
<tb007est> I need help connecting to network with terminal ethrnet working
<tb007est> But running ping does not work gives me an error temporary failure
<tomreyn> tb007est: ask in#ubuntu if you can't get help here. i need to leave but you'll have more eyes there.
<tomreyn> #ubuntu that is
<tomreyn> your issue is most likely name resolution, involving /etc/resolv.conf.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @Guest_96 [<Guest_96> Am trying to connect to my network I run ifconfig enp9s0 down & up Et …], Try Ping to router...
<lubot> <N0um3n0> If IS ok and your problem is Google, it is a problem with the configuration of the dns
<tomreyn> this guest is looong gone, his second incarnation, too.
#lubuntu 2019-07-25
<lubot> ItzSwirlz was added by: ItzSwirlz
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Hello
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I dont run Lubuntu but im internet friends and I work with Simon and I would like to see what pops here in the Lubuntu telegram
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/au89RAY.jpg Night guys
<MrCrackPot> i found this issue https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues/103 but the fix isnt working for me has there been any updates ??
<MrCrackPot> its ok i removed it completely seems its not possible.
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> ping
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> is lubuntu supporting for wireless mouse indicator?
<_jagged> Hello, has anybody had trouble using Allegro5 audio with Lubuntu?
<_jagged> I ask here because I'm thinking it's an lxqt thing
<_jagged> Because, as seemingly always, it's only me who has this problem
<guiverc> _jagged, fyi: i've never used allegro audio, but looking at what it is I'd suspect other places in the software stack more than de(lxqt) - but this is guess
<apt-ghetto> And please don't forget to describe the problem
<_jagged> Thanks for the reply guiverc2, to be honest I only asked here out of frustration from Googling/debugging and a few glasses of red.
<_jagged> I'm thinking it's ALSA or something like that.
<_jagged> Damn.. IRC huh
<_jagged> Can't believe how many people still use this..
<_jagged> This shit used to be Facebook, twitter and tinder all in one
<apt-ghetto> !language | _jagged
<ubottu> _jagged: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<_jagged> Now it's spitting language warnings at me
<_jagged> I've been fined for violating the verbal morality statute
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> !language | _jagged], I was about to do that. XD
<apt-ghetto> Maybe it does not work from telegram
<_jagged> Ok, so this is not mIRC circa '99
<_jagged> I'll be carefu... asl?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @_jagged [<_jagged> Now it's spitting language warnings at me], And it's not "it" It's @aptghetto: XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @_jagged [<_jagged> Ok, so this is not mIRC circa '99], This IRC channel is bridged to the telegram channel and vice versa.
<n-iCe> Hello
<n-iCe> Is lubuntu actually lightweight than xubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @n-iCe [<n-iCe> Hello], Namaste!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @n-iCe [<n-iCe> Is lubuntu actually lightweight than xubuntu?], Yup! It is.
<n-iCe> I'm tempted on try it
<n-iCe> now lxde is gone
<n-iCe> should I make the jump? of course clean install
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we have lxqt form 18.10 onwards.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @n-iCe [<n-iCe> should I make the jump? of course clean install], Yup! you should.
<wxl> though 18.10 is dead, so get 19.04
<wxl> and yes, do it
<n-iCe> hi wxl !
<wxl> o/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> though 18.10 is dead, so get 19.04], RIP 18.10
<n-iCe> yeah, I'm in an old version
<n-iCe> Let me download it
<n-iCe> Lubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Released!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: check dev channel plox!!
<n-iCe> oh 32bits was removed
<lubot> <teward001> wxl checks all his pings, no need to crossping ;)
<lubot> <teward001> ... though I just annoy wxl until he does stuff lol @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <teward001> n-iCe yes, 19.04 32bit ISOs were removed
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [... though I just annoy wxl until he does stuff lol @The_LoudSpeaker], XD
<lubot> <teward001> you need to install 18.04 and do upgrades to newer releases in-place to still get 32bit Lubuntu installations
<lubot> <teward001> though that will only work for a limited amount of time (and I think you can only get 19.04 with that?)
<wxl> something like that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 32 bit support should have ended on an LTS release. 19.04 will aslo die soon.
<n-iCe> but my old laptop has 32bits
<n-iCe> :<
<apt-ghetto> Then you can choose between Xubuntu or Lubuntu 18.04, which are both supported until april 2021
<apt-ghetto> And you can consider Xubuntu a bit better supported
<wxl> just because XFCE isn't dead upstream like LXDE :/
<wxl> but in general in the Ubuntu world, 32 bit should not be considered well supported
<n-iCe> what about Debian
<wxl> i've heard there has been some rumbling about dropping it but nothing serious
<wxl> they have pretty good support for old useless equipment XD
<n-iCe> is debian that bad?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Actually in a sense, its good. For old systems.
<wxl> debian isn't bad at all!
<wxl> *at all*
<wxl> it's very good
<wxl> it's really what ubuntu is based on
<wxl> we just put a much more friendly face on it
<wxl> but they do a lot of support of old things that we don't
<wxl> so just to clarify: Debian = good; old hardware = bad
<n-iCe> I see
<apt-ghetto> LXDE in Debian come from the same dead upstream, I suppose
<wxl> yep
<Guest75841> hi
<dabblerdude> Hello, I have an issue on Lubuntu. I plugged in my phone to my laptop and was able to view images on there, but when I transferred some images to the desktop and tried to view them, they were unable to be viewed.
<dabblerdude> Same with videos as well.
<wxl> what happens?
<dabblerdude> wxl: I don't know. I'll share a pastebin link with some pictures explaining the problem.
<dabblerdude> Ok, here's the link.
<dabblerdude> I decided to use an imgur link instead.
<dabblerdude> https://imgur.com/a/7tUOI31
<wxl> interesting. you're on 18.04?
<wxl> OH
<wxl> look at the file size
<wxl> it's much smaller
<wxl> i bet you made a shortcut rather than actually copying/moving the file
<wxl> if the shortcut pointed back to the phone but the phone was disconnected, then it would just consider it as a standard file and then it would complain
<wxl> also: i really urge you to use 19.04 and not 18.04.
<dabblerdude> I just dragged the file from the camera to the desktop; how would that reduce the file size?
<wxl> it wouldn't
<wxl> but it might make a shortcut
<dabblerdude> I'm using 18.04 LTS because I'm gonna sell this laptop of mine, and I don't want whoever buys it to update the system every 6 months.
<dabblerdude> It would be better if the customer updates it every 3 years, as that's how long a Ubuntu derivative LTS release lasts.
<noizk> Hi
<dabblerdude> noizk Hi.
<noizk> Hi. Touchpad click is not working (I'm using Lubuntu 19.04) any idea how to fix it?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Try restarting
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Always happens with school laptops
<noizk> I already did
<wxl> 18.04 will become basically obsolete in 2021
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> uh
<wxl> it uses LXDE which is essentially upstream
<wxl> essentially dead i mean
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Try installing applications that work with the computer brand like Dell or touchpad software
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> If not, you might have to reinstall
<wxl> even Fedora's kind of dropping it
<noizk> let me see something
<wxl> the transition between LXDE and what we've used since 18.04 (LXQt) is not a simple one. you'd be way better off putting on 19.04 if you want less headaches
<wxl> also: confirmed that by default pcman in 18.04 makes shortcuts when you DND
<wxl> hold down control while DND to get a copy
<wxl> also: LTS means old software and that's not always a plus for a customer
<wxl> noizk: it's not work AT ALL?
<noizk> Hey beautiful people, in gnome and mate there is some workarounds in the "Setting -> Touchpad" is there something like it in 19.04?
<wxl> yep
<dabblerdude> So in the long run, is it better to put non-LTS release on this PC if I'm selling it?
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html
<dabblerdude> With LTS releases, they're more stable.
<noizk> touchpad is working beautifully, amazingly, it's so much better than on Ubuntu or Xubuntu but no touchpad click
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html?highlight=touchpad
<wxl> GMTA
<wxl> dabblerdude: LTS is not necessarily more stable. in our case, LXDE is dead upstream. LXQt is heavily developed. that said, LXQt (non-LTS currently) is way more stable
<wxl> dabblerdude: also i find in general that having old software is NOT usually beneficial
<wxl> noizk: what do you mean by touchpad click? you mean tap to click?
<noizk> wxl yes sir
<dabblerdude> wxl: So do you recommend, for selling PCs, non-LTS releases because they're more stable?
<noizk> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's working
<wxl> dabblerdude: i don't recommend 18.04 to anyone unless they're on 32 bit. that's it.
<noizk> I had to enable the first option
<dabblerdude> wxl: I'm talking about for selling PCs with Ubuntu on them.
<dabblerdude> wxl: LTS or non-LTS for the better choice?
<noizk> Non-LTS
<wxl> dabblerdude: for Ubuntu proper, it depends. still, though, it necessarily means old software. and that sucks. upgrading is easy. this isn't windows.
<dabblerdude> wxl: Yeah, I was wondering why Microsoft's OS' go up to 10+ years of support compared to Ubuntu which is 5 years for an LTS release.
<dabblerdude> Or 6 months for the non-LTS ones.
<wxl> dabblerdude: because they have to figure out some way to justify charging you an arm and a leg.
<noizk> There is something I don't understand: Every time I tried using IRC before I had to register my user name. Now here with Lubuntu bundled client it just works. What magic is this?
<wxl> there are certain things that will require you to register
<wxl> channels sometimes set modes that require it
<wxl> ours doesn't
<noizk> Nice
<wxl> but it has in the past when spam has been craszy
<noizk> when I was 13 and 14 I spent every day on IRC
<noizk> I forgot about everything
<noizk> "/away" I used to do this before I sleep
<dabblerdude> wxl: It's easier to upgrade on Ubuntu?
<dabblerdude> That's nice.
<noizk> If I remember correctly there wille a new version of 19.10 this year
<noizk> or january 2020.
<noizk> Just type sudo apt-get upgrade I think
<noizk> *Dist-upgrade
<dabblerdude> I have been using Ubuntu for a while, and I have some residual parts of using Windows in my mind.
<dabblerdude> So I got to remember the differences between the two.
<noizk> I use Linux for 1.5 year and I'm still dumb, newbie and I forget things all the time
<noizk> If I was introduced to Linux when I was 12 or 13 I would remember things better now. It's normal
<noizk> I'm having aliasing issues and even though I fixed compton conf about 4 months ago I don't remember how to do it
<dabblerdude> wxl: Btw, you make a good point about the old software. That is an issue that the customer could charge me for.
<dabblerdude> I thought the non-LTS releases were less stable and more buggy.
<noizk> wxl is there anything I can do in compton conf to improve tearing?
<noizk> ?
<dabblerdude> So I just copied and pasted some pictures from my phone onto the desktop, and they were able to be viewed.
<dabblerdude> For some weird reason, if I drag them onto the desktop and view them from there, they can't be viewed.
<noizk> https://github.com/yshui/compton is there any way I can copy this git and install using the terminal?
<wxl> dabblerdude: LTS releases can be considered as more stable....... because they have old software. there's less of a chance of putting in cutting edge stuff. but we (Lubuntu) don't tend to do that anyways. Ubuntu often makes huge sweeping changes.
<wxl> noizk: i'm not the graphics expert. i just live with the default, really. but i would expect that you'd have more luck with the graphics driver.
<wxl> dabblerdude: if you ctrl-drag it will work
<wxl> (i said this before)
<dabblerdude> wxl: I looked through the chat and didn't see you mention using ctrl-drag.
<wxl> noizk: i wouldn't recommend using that considering it's a development branch. instead, if you see something useful, i would suggest you urge the developers to send a pull request upstream.
<wxl> 1504 < wxl:#lubuntu> also: confirmed that by default pcman in 18.04 makes shortcuts when you DND
<wxl> 1504 < wxl:#lubuntu> hold down control while DND to get a copy
<dabblerdude> wxl: So the PC that I'm trying to sell is a Dell Latitude D520, it currently has a Core Duo CPU in it, 2GB of RAM, and I can't get any version above 18.04 because the future versions are 64-bit only.
<dabblerdude> It can run YouTube videos at decent quality and can navigate the web well.
<noizk> wxl: I found a very interesting 6.2-0york0~18.04 build uploaded in launchpad.net
<noizk> I'm going to restart. Let's see if ot works
<wxl> dabblerdude: it's not a 32-bit only computer
<dabblerdude> Yeah, I could upgrade the CPU in that to a Core 2 Duo.
<noizk> Reboot complete
<wxl> it had one by default
<dabblerdude> Core Duos are 32-bit only whereas the Core 2s support 64 bit.
<wxl> from what i can see, it was a core 2 by default
<wxl> https://ark.intel.com/content/www/id/id/ark/products/27253/intel-core-2-duo-processor-t5500-2m-cache-1-66-ghz-667-mhz-fsb.html to be specific
<noizk> No more tearing wxl
<wxl> ij
<wxl> uh
<wxl> english https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/27253/intel-core-2-duo-processor-t5500-2m-cache-1-66-ghz-667-mhz-fsb.html
<noizk> I need to tell devs the https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/compton/+build/16640099 build is sexy
<noizk> How do I tell them?
<wxl> might want to `lscpu` that thing
<wxl> if it's got the `lm` flag, it's 64 capable
<wxl> noizk: https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf
<wxl> I am not an Ubuntu or Debian developer or maintainer. I offer no warranty for any of these packages. These are created for my own systems
<wxl> that's what he says
<wxl> i would NOT be using that casually
<noizk> I see
<wxl> plus he only supports bionic, i.e. 18.04
<wxl> so not even sure how it worked on 19.04. it shouldn't have even installed.
<dabblerdude> Wait, I'm running 18.04 right now.
<noizk> It would be interesting if Lubuntu devs could compile that latest compton github I sent you earlier
<dabblerdude> Oop, my mistake.
<wxl> as a Lubuntu Developer, i can tell you: no way.
<noizk> why not?
<wxl> it's a development branch
<noizk> I see
<wxl> it would be like shipping a prototype car
<wxl> i mean sure it comes with lots of neat features
<wxl> but when it blows up in someone's face, you've got a problem
<noizk> Well I should have done this because that build was made for 18.04 but it ws working
<noizk>  I meant I should have done
<noizk> *Shouldn't
<noizk> sorry
<wxl> you should also know something else: no one except that guy will provide you support with those packages
<noizk> Right.
<noizk> I wish I could compile myself that development git but I would mess something up anyway
<noizk> btw Lubuntu is fast now, tearing free
<noizk> It's going to be my distro for the next 4 years
<wxl> you could
<wxl> but compilation is not necessarily a beginner sport
<noizk> Yes.
<noizk> one day I'll be good at it though
<wxl> try doing linux from scratch
<wxl> seriously, you'll learn so much
<noizk> I tried last year
<noizk> I almost cried for 2 hours after breaking my system lol
<wxl> do it in a virtual machine
<noizk> Good idea. I'm going to do this next month or during Christmas
<wxl> with virtual machines you can take snapshots and if you break something, revert back to them
<wxl> i may revert my thinking about this fork of compton but it needs further investigation
<noizk> perhaps it has nothing to do with the new version because I did a reboot
<wxl> https://github.com/chjj/compton/graphs/code-frequency
<wxl> :(
<noizk> however I killed compton and restarted before
<wxl> upstream *is* looking unmaintained
<wxl> plus i see that the fork is providing actual releases, which is a good thing
<wxl> if i can get a sense of the stability, that would help a lot
<wxl> when they say "development branch" that really makes me concerned
<noizk> for what I read the fork is the new thing since the original project is half-dead
<wxl> that graph above kind of suggests as such
<dabblerdude> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_Latitude#Other_Models
<wxl> there are 21 pull requests.. oldest is from 2013.. last commit at all from 2017
<noizk> if the fork becomes stable do you believe it's going to be ok ?
<dabblerdude> wxl: There were different versions of the D520 that had either a Core Duo, Core 2 Duo, or Celeron CPU by default.
<wxl> dabblerdude: IC :/
<wxl> noizk: yes
<noizk> nice
<dabblerdude> wxl: I'll put in a Core 2 in there.
<dabblerdude> The chipset supports that.
<dabblerdude> wxl: Sorry if I annoyed you, I just saw that you posted that emoji there.
<noizk> poor wxl heping two newbies today
<noizk> Let's give him a rest :)
<dabblerdude> Ok.
<wxl> sorry i'm at work so i come and go
<jugaad> is there any gui way to change opengl settings ?
<jugaad> i have installed e17 desktop using cmd- sudo apt install e17 , installation was done, while switching to the e17 desktop and setting it up, i get only blank screen with a cursor that's it.
#lubuntu 2019-07-26
<guiverc2> jugaad, if you're using enlightenment desktop, it's not the Lubuntu desktop(s) we support here so you could try #ubuntu (but I'd suggest stating your release too)
<jugaad> if you could tell me that how to change opengl settings in lubuntu then may be my problem will shortout
<guiverc2> sorry jugaad, if I had an answer to that I'd already have provided it.
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> how to change the lxqt-runner from A+F2 to A+F3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> open the runner, tehre is a chevron pintying to the bottom
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> got it hans
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> thanks
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> wonder why there is no bottom option :D
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> rather than top position
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I like center
<tbro92ska> hello am having problem with my laptop I have a USB Installer it can only boot inti rescue mode and my pc cant boot it goes into grub rescue is there a way to install linux under recue mode on a usb installer
<tbro92ska> throw the terminal
<tbro92ska> anyone in the channel
<CyanUT> Hello, I've just switched to linux not to long ago. I'm getting an error whenever I try to install something through console. Could anyone help me please :))
<apt-ghetto> CyanUT: It is very hard to help you without infos. Please open a terminal, execute `{ sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade } | pastebinit` and share the link
<CyanUT> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade Hit:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-security InReleaseHit:2 http://repo.steampowered.com/steam precise InRelease                       Ign:3 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease                          Hit:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic InRelease
<CyanUT>          Hit:5 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release      Get:6 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-updates InRelease [88.7 kB]Hit:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-backports InReleaseFetched 88.7 kB in 1s (94.8 kB/s)Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneAll packages
<CyanUT> are up-to-date.Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... DoneYou might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these.The following packages have unmet dependencies. libnvidia-ifr1-390 : Depends: libnvidia-gl-390 but it is not installedE: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt --fix-broken install' with
<CyanUT>  no packages (or specify a solution)
<CyanUT> apt-ghetto
<apt-ghetto> The wall of text was not really the idea
<CyanUT> Sorry
<CyanUT> How do I format it properly
<apt-ghetto> You are using 18.10, which is out of support
<Guest12> lubuntu is not displaying desktop after booting, just blank screen. any reason? the VM is running behind, can login by ctl-alt-f2
<Guest1286> how to show all disks info in Linux?
<n-iCe> hi hi hi
<NewUser> HEllo. I cant imnstall \skype, says something about unmet dependencies,  using an old 32bit netbook
<wxl> they don't offer 32 bit anymore
<NewUser> Then how to install the 32 bit version, or make the 64 bit run on this netbook ?
<wxl> you don't
<wxl> you can use skype on the web, though
<NewUser> then whats the point in lubuntu?  makes older laptops fast, but the software wont work....
<wxl> this is not a lubuntu problem, it's a skype problem
<wxl> *THEY* stopped producing a 32 bit version
<wxl> so i can give you microsoft's number if you want :)
<NewUser> i think windows 7 can still run skype 32bbit
<wxl> possibly
<NewUser> so why cant lubuntu
<wxl> but they don't build 32 bit for linux. no linux at all.
<wxl> ask microsoft
<NewUser> lame .. as usual..
<NewUser> no damn support for linux
<NewUser> not worth bothering with.  'resurrect your old laptop with linux....but dont expect to be able to use it'
<wxl> well they don't offer 32 bit for 8, 8.1 or 10 either
<wxl> so it's not just linux
<wxl> but skype for web works for erveryone
<NewUser> i'll just use windows then
<wxl> ok enjoy
<NewUser> 7*
<NewUser> i do.  , plus i dont have to worry about lack of software.   or terminals
<NewUser> will have to upgrade ram tho..  make it snappier
<NewUser> also the 'discover' app does not work on 1gb ram netbooks.   ive tried it on two and it fails to open.   its too heavy for very slow machines, which kind of goes against what lubuntu is supposed to be about
<wxl> it take a long time to load because it's loading the package catalog. other applications give some visual feedback about this. it doesn't. but they've got a fix in the new version.
<wxl> i've used it on 512mb before and not had problems if i wait for it to finish what it's doing.
<wxl> "patience is a virtue," i guess.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @NewUser [<NewUser> also the 'discover' app does not work on 1gb ram netbooks.   ive tried …], I used it in a 1 GB without problem
<NewUser> two machines ive tried have both failed to open it.  freezes
<NewUser> how long am i supposed to wait?  its just frozen.   doesnt work i tell you
<wxl> you running anything else? what version of lubuntu are you on? is the system upgraded?
<NewUser> 18.04   and it was updated, but never opened
<wxl> 18.04 doesn't have discover in it
<NewUser> i just opened it , it must have
<wxl> we also never tested discover at that time, so can't comment on it, but it's a relatively new application and was probably not in the best state at that time. no one in the ubuntu world was shipping it afaik
<wxl> then maybe you installed it
<wxl> or you don't have 18.04
<NewUser> how to check wat version i have\/  im sure i downloded 18
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<wxl> where did you download it?
<NewUser> lubuntu website
<wxl> which one?
<NewUser> lubuntu . net the only one
<wxl> not our website
<lubot> <N0um3n0> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<wxl> look at the topic
<wxl> you probably downloaded 18.10, which is outdated/end of life
<NewUser> gods sake..
<wxl> i mean literally everywhere will show you that lubuntu.me is the right website
<NewUser> this is too confusing.. plus i can hardly type its so slow
<wxl> i thought you were going to use windows anyways?
<NewUser> no.. lubuntu . net was the first result in google
<NewUser> i am.. by the way, ure really rudeand arrogant
<kc2bez> good luck, Windows 7 is EOL soon too.
<wxl> yes but lubuntu.me is the second and says "The official Lubuntu home"
<wxl> i'm sorry i've offended you. i'm merely trying to help
<kc2bez> I think they quit
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> good luck, Windows 7 is EOL soon too.], On january
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [On january], Here before you know it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yup, I wonder if someone had some sleeping worms waiting for that day
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *Have
#lubuntu 2019-07-27
<tb007noob> Hello Anyone Available To Help Me
<tb007noob> Hello
<Guest21748> hi team
<wxl> hi
<Guest21748> weiss du wie cache frei bekommt lubuntu
<Guest21748> mem
<wxl> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest21748> sorry
<Guest21748> thanks
<Guest21748>  frist question how can i clean cache
<wxl> what cache?
<user__> Hello everyone.
<user__> So I just installed Lubuntu 19.04 recently, and tried to drag some pictures from my Android phone to the Desktop, when I got the options "Copy Here", "Move Here", and "Insert Symlink Here", I tried all of them but they didn't transfer to the desktop.
<user__> However, only when I right clicked on the pictures, pressed "Copy", and pasted them, then they showed up on the desktop.
<user__> This is the same guy that shared the imgur link with the similar issue.
#lubuntu 2019-07-28
<user__> I'm back.
<user__> Ok, so I tried copying some audio files to the desktop from my phone and they don't transfer.
<user__> I press "Copy Here" and "Move Here" and no effect.
<user__> I even tried to transfer the whole "Camera" folder with all of the pictures on my phone on it to the desktop.
<user__> Hello everyone.
<user__> Anybody on here right now?
<lubot> <teward001> some of us
<lubot> <teward001> but this isn't always the most fastest time to get support here.
<user__> I can
<user__> Excuse me, I can't go on the other channels without having to register with /nickserv.
<lubot> <teward001> it's also tricky sometimes to get data to move off Android phones.  Copy should have worked though.
<user__> Ok, so earlier I mentioned that installed Lubuntu 19.04 recently, and tried to drag some pictures from my Android phone to the Desktop, when I got the options "Copy Here", "Move Here", and "Insert Symlink Here", I tried all of them but they didn't transfer to the desktop.
<user__> I tried older versions of Lubuntu like 16.04.4 and 18.04 and they transferred but when I went to go view them on the desktop, they had an error being viewed.
<user__> Trying out Linux Mint and Ubuntu, I transferred the same photos off of my phone to the desktop and they had no problem being viewed or corrupted.
<user__> So something's up with Lubuntu and my phone.
<Guest84435> VM booted into emergency mode. how to recover from it?
<tomreyn> Guest84435: that's the onoly information you have available?
<tomreyn> not anything related to lubuntu version, what you did between when it worked and now?, any error message? output of "echo $REASON"?
<Guest84435> tomreyn: there is message along emergency mode alert, suggesting 'systemctl reboot' 'journalctl -xxx' something like that
<Guest84435> $REASON empty
<tomreyn> which lubuntu version?
<Guest84435> lastest version
<tomreyn> jorunalctl -b    should show what was logged since latest boot
<tomreyn> any errors there?
<tomreyn> did you make changes which may have caused this?
<Guest84435> before emergency message, I was trying to run pycharm and something freezed.
<tomreyn> "emergency message"? what did it say?
<Guest84435> the log was lost since I was trying to boot from iso
<tomreyn> you were running pycharms, then the system reset / rebooted?
<tomreyn> which iso were you trying to boot from and why?
<Guest84435> it saying 'now in Emergency mode, suggests 'journelctl -xxx' 'systemctl reboot' to recover. I tried but didn't work out.
<lubot> wnasich was added by: wnasich
<tomreyn> 'dmesg' would have a lof if journalctl doesn't
<tomreyn> *loG
<Guest84435> lubuntu iso that is running now I am typing on this running iso.
<Guest84435> I were running pycharm, installing some packages, then somehow stalked and freezed. then the emergency message.
<Guest84435> tomreyn: dmsg shows info for the current live iso, right?
<dabblerdude> Hello everyone. Hello everyone.
<dabblerdude> So I have an issue with Lubuntu and my Android phone; I tried to transfer some photos as well as some music from my phone to the desktop, and they wouldn't transfer. On Lubuntu 19.04, when I tried to drag and drop the things to the desktop and had the options "Move Here", "Copy Here" and "Insert Symblink Here",  I tried those options and they had no effect.
<dabblerdude> I also tried Lubuntu 18.04 LTS and 16.04x, but this time, they transferred to the desktop and when I tried to click on those items from the desktop, I had errors viewing them.
<dabblerdude> They were corrupted and unviewable on the desktop, but not on my phone.
<dabblerdude> These problems didn't occur when I used Linux Mint and Ubuntu.
<dabblerdude> So they had no issue being transferred and viewed.
<dabblerdude> test message.
<wxl[m]> dabblerdude: didn't we go over this before? You need to ctrl-drag to copy. Default is a symlink
<dabblerdude> wxl[m]: Yeah, we did. But isn't this a bug in Lubuntu or something?
<dabblerdude> Otherwise, is there a way I can change the default to something else besides a symlink?
<wxl[m]> Not totally, but as I said before, I wouldn't expect much out of the LXDE. Unless it's a huge problem with no workaround and a clear fix..
<wxl[m]> Not that I know of
<dabblerdude> I see, yeah, it's only with Lubuntu that I get this issue, not Ubuntu or Linux Mint.
<dabblerdude> By the way, I got this issue on 19.04 with lxde-qt.
<wxl[m]> What the heck is lxde-qt???
<dabblerdude> Excuse me, I mena lxqt.
<dabblerdude> The desktop environment that 19.04 runs.
<dabblerdude> The one that you mentioned that is under heavy development.
<wxl[m]> You still have that version running?
<dabblerdude> I run 19.04.
<dabblerdude> I had another computer to run 19.04 on with a Core 2 Duo at 3Ghz.
<dabblerdude> So I was getting that file transfer issue on there too.
<dabblerdude> I have 18.04 on the Dell laptop.
<wxl[m]> Can you copy any file (not on the phone) to the desktop on the LXQt?
<dabblerdude> I tried copying some files from a flash drive on to the desktop and it worked.
<dabblerdude> No problems there.
<wxl[m]> Curious
<wxl[m]> Let me see if I can find an upstream issue related to MTP devices
<dabblerdude> It's got to be a bug.
<dabblerdude> Or yeah, and upstream issue related to that.
<wxl[m]> https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/439
<wxl[m]> Literally just got fixed
<wxl[m]> Hopefully they release it in time for 19.10. If not, I'll pull the patch in
<dabblerdude> That's good.
<dabblerdude> So would I have to deal with copying and pasting or ctrl-dragging for now until 19.10 comes out?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Unfortunately you will have to use Ctrl+drag. Or if you could contribute and pull in the patch, you can get it before 19.10 arrives.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ;)
<dabblerdude> I cannot contribute to the patch as I'm not that good with source code.
<dabblerdude> IRC is so helpful when it comes to tech problems.
<dabblerdude> It's not like with a forum online.
<dabblerdude> Thanks for your help, wxl.
<dabblerdude> See ya later everyone!
<kiwi_11> I recently got updates. How long is there eupdates for lubuntu 16.04.6 ?
<kiwi_11> *updtaes
<kiwi_11> updates
<kc2bez> kiwi_11: Lubuntu support for 16.04 has ended. The only thing receiving updates is the Ubuntu base. You should at least upgrade to 18.04
<kc2bez> !eol | kiwi_11
<ubottu> kiwi_11: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kiwi_11> It is strange i got updates recently, it is second time after i installed it the last week. 18.04 was a bit slow for my old notebook. The old style was better.
<kc2bez> The Ubuntu base is still under community support. If you issue a `ubuntu-support-status` in the terminal it will let you know the number of packages still supported.
<kiwi_11> I sounds strange to me. It is EOL but there is a community support ? I have nevr heard about that. Not suport anymore but still supportet..
<tomreyn> it's falling back to a lower support level basically, the lowest there is
<tomreyn> effectively bugs may not get fixed and even security fixes will not be provided most of the time.
<tomreyn> kiwi_11: ^
<user760_> Hello, is there a convenient way (involving a GUI) to change your username on Lubuntu? I found out that through the "Users & Groups" that you can't change the name of the username you are logged in under.
<tomreyn> if you'd like to do it graphically, you'd probably need to create a new administrative user, then log in as that, then rename the other user. but i'm not actually sure whether renaming existing users is possible then. doing so has some caveats. epcifically, many configuration files you have in  ~/.config/ will have full paths to applications or other configuration in them. and those configuration files would still point to the old usernames'
<tomreyn> directory if the user account was renamed - and thus break.
<tomreyn> user760_: ^
<user760_> The reason I ask is is because, I'm selling some computers with Lubuntu and I want the customer who buys it to be able to change their username easily, as they wouldn't want to be stuck with the name "user".
<tomreyn> user760_: you want an oem installation then
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<user760_> Is there a way I can do that for Lubuntu?
<user760_> Use a Lubuntu OEM installation?
<user760_> Because the computers that I'm trying to put them on have 4GB of RAM on 2 of the PCs.
<user760_> And one with 2GB.
<tomreyn> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2407265 suggests it works with Lubuntu 18.04 LTS
<user760_> So I press F4 upon startup to install in OEM mode?
<tomreyn> you could give it a try
<lubot> <ctisme> how to set taskbar for only displaying the apps listed on the desktop... my current setting will list all opened apps all from the desktop ... where is the configuration?
<user760_> Ok, thanks.
<user760_> I should've considered an OEM install in the first place.
<user760_> I went through the hassle of installing things for the customer that it took up a lot of my time.
<tomreyn> so you'll save a lot of time now, great!
<kc2bez> @ctisme Which version of Lubuntu?
<lubot> <ctisme> 19.04... i solved from taskmanager setting, thanks for the response @kc
<kc2bez> No problem. Glad you figured it out.
<lubot> <ctisme> suitable for many tabs apps opened
<kc2bez> It can help for sure.
<lubot> <ctisme> which version do you have ?
<kc2bez> I am running the development release on this machine but I have others that run 19.04
<lubot> <ctisme> which dev rel @kc2bez
<lubot> <ctisme> i have 19.04 on others, but after first booting it will display virtual keyboard on the screen
<lubot> <ctisme> i don't know why but after rebooting i couldn't SSH the box because it still didn't login... how to solve that
<kc2bez> 19.10. It will be released in October. I am on the development team.
<lubot> <ctisme> cool, in which part do you ?
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [i don't know why but after rebooting i couldn't SSH the box because it still did …], i upgraded from 18.04 FYi
<kc2bez> I help where needed. I have been focusing on the Calamares installer and settings as of late.
<kc2bez> Weird you couldn't ssh. That shouldn't be the case but maybe something isn't starting in the right order there.
<lubot> <ctisme> after i login the box pingable
<lubot> <ctisme> Calamares -> qtpack manager?
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [after i login the box pingable], where starting list should i check?
<kc2bez> Calamares is the installer for Lubuntu since 18.10
<kc2bez> So it sounds like the network service is starting  which is good @ctisme
<kc2bez> To check on the sshd service you can issue a `systemctl status sshd`in the terminal @ctisme
#lubuntu 2020-07-20
<lubot> emergencyrussia was added by: emergencyrussia
<santimir[m]> tomreyn: thanks. It's fine, I don't like things that go to far from my understanding, it's just repeating steps without any grasp
<santimir[m]> I appreciate your time and effort though
<santimir[m]> I'll remember `lspci` at least
<tomreyn> you're welcome. and consider learning even more than 'lspci', so that you'll have a better grip when someoen spills series of commands at you. ;-)
<santimir[m]> Yes, if you give me any hint to where should I start first, I'd do it
<santimir[m]> the problem is that there are many things to learn, and sometimes idk where to start etc
<tomreyn> for example, what " journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999 " does is to access the system journal (you system logs) since the latest boot (-b), and have the 'nc' ("netcat") command post it to the termbin.com website.
<tomreyn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomreyn> see the guide
<santimir[m]> Yes, I understand most of the commands, but I know nothing about hardware
<tomreyn> oh i see.
<santimir[m]> so pci is the same than nothing to me
<tomreyn> have you not heard of PCI slots, looked at a desktop computer's mainboard which has those?
<santimir[m]> never before
<tomreyn> :/ this ought to be taught at school
<santimir[m]> i'm not sure what drivers are neither, even though every now and then I install it
<santimir[m]> maybe, I prefer to learn it by my own rather than a school but anyways, this is offtopic here, so I'll pack my stuff
<santimir[m]> XD
<tomreyn> yeah, sorry i don't think its the right place to discuss it. and you'll learn yourself online when you want to, there are many sources for it.
<Derrick> hey guys
<wxl> and not-guys
<userfr> hi, my screen font is very low after install Ubuntu on macbook, how to change with hight dpi, thanks.
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> You should probably set Qt scale factor
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> Is it retina?
#lubuntu 2020-07-21
<edwardsfamily> hi all
<userfr> why linux ubuntu change my boot order of my mac ?
<anamr> I have lubuntu, this morning when booting, the whole interface has changed.
<anamr> <anamr> After learning and trying to change the new shortcuts - which i feel forced to do, i hadn't asked for such drastic changes! - i would be very grateful if, at the very least, could we please still have the graphic way of minimising, maximising or otherwise change the size of windows
<anamr> or, how do we make those minimising and maximising buttons appear again?
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @anamr [<anamr> I have lubuntu, this morning when booting, the whole interface has chang …], What way did it change? Sound odd
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> I don't think it's an intended behavior
#lubuntu 2020-07-22
<uhhhh> Hey, I'm trying to install lubuntu from a live usb to another. How would I do that?
<uhhhh> Not to make another live one, to actually do a full install like on a hard drive
<guiverc> uhhhh, I haven't tried to do that in ages, but I used to just select the 'drive' that was the thumb-drive I wanted to use, and install to that (have boot-loader put on that device too)  I've not done it with calamares though (older releases only using ubiquity)
<guiverc> uhhhh, I also used to find it easier to do on some boxes over others; same way on a different box seemed to not work as well, so it was trial & error with boxes until I got what I wanted; no difference in what I did, just results seemed to differ by box/firmware
<uhhhh> When I get to the menu for selecting a drive I can select my drive, but it forces me to do a manual partitioning. I can only progress further if I mount it to the live drive in the / folder, but it errors out when I actually start the procedure. I did it on another box. I forgot how I did it though. Does it really vary by system for something like this?
<guiverc> you haven't given any release details, so I don't know which installer you are using.
<guiverc> I would likely have only used manual partitioning
<uhhhh> I'm using 19.10 x64
<guiverc> uhhhh, Lubuntu 19.10 (and all 19.10) is EOL.  Start with a supported release such as Lubuntu 20.04 LTS
<guiverc> uhhhh, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/17/ubuntu-19-10-eoan-ermine-end-of-life-reached-on-july-17-2020/
<guiverc> https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-10-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<uhhhh> just out of curiousity why is that version not on lubuntu.net?
<guiverc> lubuntu.net is not a Lubuntu site (not affiliated with us), nor under Ubuntu control, so we cannot control it.
<guiverc> If you want to use an official site, ask ubuntu.com (ie. https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours) which will take you to official sites.... don't ask search engines unless you can work out which is official yourself
<uhhhh> okay
<uhhhh> guiverc: I installed 20.04 and I still have the same issue.
<oerheks> just boot in live mode, wipe disk with diskutility, and start the intaller from desktop
<uhhhh> Which command should I use for wiping with dskutil? I usually use fdisk or gparted
<guiverc> uhhhh, as I said earlier, I've not done it with calamares, but I'm booting up a recent groovy daily, and will have a look to see if it's easy, or at least how I'd expect to do it
<uhhhh> guiverc: Okay, thanks. I got it to work somehow on my other pc, but I have no idea why it worked there or what I did.
<guiverc> the installer (calamares) is only letting me select internal drive, both for install & for MBR.  I said earlier I'd not done it for years, and then it was ubiquity. I did say earlier I found it easier on some boxes, problematic on other boxes, but I suspect that may no longer apply. An alternative maybe writing with persistence (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent)
<guiverc> fyi:  ubiquity was the installer used by releases up to 18.04; though I did it with versions earlier than 18.04
 * guiverc booting up my daily on a dell box this time (was hp last time), see if different there..
<guiverc> nah the dell will only let me install to floppy drive, or internal hdd (floppy is a different issue).. identical result to hp.  I'd suggest persistence with 20.04; I know that works
<uhhhh> guiverc: Yeah, for my particular scenario at least one of my computers really doesn't like usb 3 so that's why I want a full install, but thanks so much for your help. This should be workable. If there's any decently lightweight distros based on ubuntu/debian that would have this feature let me know
<guiverc> I would expect it to work with 18.04, as it was ubiquity as I've stated I last did it with, though was an earlier release than 18.04 I last used it with.  No guarantees as I can't recall when I last did it
<uhhhh> guiverc: thanks
<oh> dv
<DeathandGravity> I'm having some issues getting nvidia drivers functional on my 20.04 LTS. On running nvidia-settings I'm getting error pings that the Driver is not loaded but prime select indicates Nvidia is loaded and I seem to have the full dependancies requisit for 440.
<DeathandGravity> I'm also getting this as output when I run nvidia-settings :
<DeathandGravity> (nvidia-settings:1791): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 01:18:05.602: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<DeathandGravity> Anyone able to assist?
<DeathandGravity> Resolved by purging everything related to nvidia and reinstalling drivers.
<Djarum-Super> is it 18.04 LTS ?
<lubot> <tbs61> there is new one for LTS
<lubot> <tbs61> if you use lubuntu.net it s not right adress
<lubot> <tbs61> use lubuntu.me which is right one
#lubuntu 2020-07-23
<alberane> Hi ... I'm Brazilian .... and you?
<wxl> not me
<catish> hello
<Guest99932> test
<Guest99932> oh
<diogenes_> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Guest99932> anyone herew
<Guest99932> oh look
<Guest99932> there's a diogenes here
<Guest99932> lol
<diogenes_> :)
<Guest99932> i wonder if i could change my name to Alexander
<Guest99932> lol
<Guest99932> then it'd be more funnier
<diogenes_> yes you can but step out off the sun first.
<Guest99932> if i wasnt alexander, i'd want to be diogenes
<diogenes_> there you go :)
<danya> .
<userfr> hi, why micro sound better right on simplescreenrecorder >
<userfr> ?
<lubot> <tbs61> idk
<lubot> <tbs61> 🤷‍♂️
#lubuntu 2020-07-24
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> Hi there
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> I want to install nvidia driver 173 in lubuntu 20.4 how
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> ؟
<oerheks> RONI not in our repos anymore, too old. lowest is 304 IIRC
<oerheks> why do you need such old driver, nouveau covers old cards good ( 2d )
<thecrow> Hi I have a question, how do I keep Lubuntu from resetting my desktop configs (brightness and volume) every time I log-out/reboot/shutdown? I'm using Lubuntu 20.04
<lubot> dreitlntn was added by: dreitlntn
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @thecrow [<thecrow> Hi I have a question, how do I keep Lubuntu from resetting my desktop …], isn't this question rather for the lxqt developers?
<lubot> <teward001> @Michaël Van Bogaert [isn't this question rather for the lxqt developers?], assuming that there's no way to save the setting then yes
<lubot> <F> Anyone knows how can I disable the update pop up?
<lubot> <F> it's really annoying
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> is it from update notifier?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> do you mean this one?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 469x291) https://i.imgur.com/SIkTqc7.jpg
<lubot> <kc2bez> In the menu -> Preferences -> LXQt Settings -> Session Settings. then click on autostart and uncheck upgNotifier
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [Where do I hand in bugs? … My system crashes several times in one evening … day afte …], My first post complaining about random system crashes appears to have something to do with or motherboard or cpu or both … I have to narrow it don further but I guess that I'll be contacting either MSI or AMD
<lubot> … I think it will be MSI
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=257381
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [My first post complaining about random system crashes appears to have something …], someone else with a lookalike system has the same craches
<oerheks> do a memtest86 run?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @oerheks [<oerheks> do a memtest86 run?], thank you … but i already did :)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], ^
<lubot> <tbs61> @Michaël Van Bogaert [isn't this question rather for the lxqt developers?], hahaha, lubuntu devs are also lxqt devs:)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tbs61 [hahaha, lubuntu devs are also lxqt devs:)], serious? 😂 … didn't know that
<lubot> <tbs61> they were also lxde devs but abandoned that
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @thecrow [<thecrow> Hi I have a question, how do I keep Lubuntu from resetting my desktop …], so this is a possible channel to ask this question :)
<lubot> <tbs61> yeah, i asked so much really and dont remember a turned down question:D
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Lubuntu installed on a pcie 4 nvme drive @5GHz using XFS filesystem runs sooo fast :O 🤤
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I just reinstalled Lubuntu … Switched to Nvidia 435 driver … Got an error message while switching  … Clicked it away and rebooted the system (with nouveau drivers selected)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/drKM50d.jpg Now I'm stuck on this screen
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I cannot even get grub to show up
<Jeni[m]> Are there any older docs available for 18.04? Looking for verification and installation instructions for the 32 bit images for an older machine. manual.lubuntu.me only sees to show latest info.
<lubot> <teward001> the process for verification shouldn't be much more different, you just have to compare the hash sums against the known good 18.04 ISO hash sums
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Jeni[m] [<Jeni[m]> Are there any older docs available for 18.04? Looking for verification …], Just try it using the newer documentation and let us know when something doesn’t work out
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can find the hash sums for bionic here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<Jeni[m]> Cool, yeah didn't know what the hashes were. Didn't think yo look there! Cheers.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Jeni[m] [<Jeni[m]> Cool, yeah didn't know what the hashes were. Didn't think yo look ther …], here you can find an easy to follow tutorial on how to do this … https://youtu.be/pYNuKXjcriM
<Jeni[m]> Just needed to know the values to compare, thanks.
<SpeakerToMeat> Hello all
<SpeakerToMeat> Question, for a pretty old mac (2008), should I test 16.04, or go with 20.04?
<guiverc> SpeakerToMeat, Lubuntu 16.04 is EOL, being a flavor it had only 3 years of supported life.  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Unity 7), Server (no desktop) or Kylin only have full support having 5 years from 2016-April (16.04)
<SpeakerToMeat> Yeah but being an old machine, I think I might get better support from 16.04 than 20.04
<SpeakerToMeat> Maybe
<guiverc> The only supported Lubuntu's are 18.04 supported until 2021-April (3 years from release) & 20.04 (supported) until 2023-April)
<SpeakerToMeat> Btw a Mac64 is mentioned but don't see anywhere, if I get the text right, any 2006 or newer mac shoudl just use adm64?
<guiverc> I tested Lubuntu 18.04, 18.10 & 19.04 on 2004-2005 thinkpads
<SpeakerToMeat> Hmm ok, so, get 18.04 or 20.04 then
<guiverc> but I have little-no experience on old macs (intel ones particularly)
<guiverc> SpeakerToMeat, FYI:  this is my primary box, and it's a 2009 dell running groovy (what will be 20.10 on release)
<lubot> <emergencyrussia> @SpeakerToMeat [<SpeakerToMeat> Btw a Mac64 is mentioned but don't see anywhere, if I get the te …], Yes … All intel powered 64bit macs should be supported by amd64 version
<SpeakerToMeat> Thanks
#lubuntu 2020-07-25
<loxie> hi all im using lubuntu for the first time and having trouble live booting (can only see install  and rescue (shell)apon booting from usb)
<loxie> can anyone post link or let me know if lubuntu can still be live booted (32bit version)
<loxie> (most recent 32bit lubuntu release available)
<loxie> my version has no try lubuntu live at the welcome install screen fyi
<loxie> im out laters
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Hi guys
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> what do I do with this?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> (Photo, 982x457) https://i.imgur.com/2JdhdNz.jpg
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @Michaël Van Bogaert [<reply to image>], If I reboot I'm gonna be stuck with this screen
<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: I don't speak this language, but the error message seems to suggest that installing the nvidia-dkms-440-server package failed for some reason. you may be able to get a better explanation by running this in a terminal: export LANG=C; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: I don't speak this language, but the error messa …], thank you … but none of these work … export LANG=C doesn't do a thing  … sudo apt-get update: everything is up-to-date … sudo apt-get -f install: no missing dependencies
<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert The LANG=C is just to get english language messages, not your native language as seen on the screenshot. if the two apt-get commands report no errors, then there doesn't seem to be a problem currently. the equivalent to what you did that triggered an error initially can also be done using the ubuntu-drivers command on the terminal. run "ubuntu-drivers --help" to see how you can run it. doing this on the terminal would
<tomreyn>  provide us with better error messages.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> ok :) … I'm gonna learn it how
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> so I have a GeForce GTX 1660 Ti
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> `sudo apt install nvidia-driver-440`
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 5.4.0-42-generic (x86_64) … Consult /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/440.100/build/make.log for more information.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> then I had some dependencies errors … and installed them like this `sudo apt install -f`
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> and this came out … E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tomreyn> Michaël Van Bogaert: can you post this? /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/440.100/build/make.log
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> Michaël Van Bogaert: can you post this? /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/440.100/b …], Thank you for helping me … I have to feed my family first … I promised them Chinese today :)
<tomreyn> cat /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/440.100/build/make.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> okay, i'll need to leave shortly, too
<tomreyn> you can also try getting help with this on irc directly, in channel #ubuntu
<tomreyn> https://webchat.freenode.net if you don't want to install an irc client
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> cat /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/440.100/build/make.log | nc termbin.com 9999], https://termbin.com/3icq
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> you can also try getting help with this on irc directly, in channel #u …], do you prefer this? … I will do this if I have to … Currently I have no irc clients installed … nor ever used … I also have to learn this … I you prefer me doing that, I do that
<tomreyn> it's just that you'd get a wider audience there.
<tomreyn> i don'T know why it is not already installed on your system, but you may need to   sudo apt install build-essential
<tomreyn> then repeat what you did that caused the original error
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> i don'T know why it is not already installed on your system, but you m …], On my system I come across the weirdest things … programs that I use daily simply don't boot anymore … I have to reinstall them  … everyday it's just something
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> i don'T know why it is not already installed on your system, but you m …], My downloaded iso is checked for errors in it … md5sum using grep  … so my iso is definitely correct
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> `sudo apt install build-essential` … it's doing just that now … thanks … 2 packages were missing
<tomreyn> maybe your hard disk is falling apart
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> maybe your hard disk is falling apart], I already red the SMART logs from my nvme ssd … no errors there
<tomreyn> hmm, i see
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Now I've got this result
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> https://termbin.com/85tb
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> I have to go now
<tomreyn> identical result
<tomreyn> see you
<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: If you would like to look into this more, i think you should post    dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999   next - so we can look at your kernel log and see whether there are basic problems (which could explain files vanishing and the like)
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: If you would like to look into this more, i thin …], Oh believe me … I want to figure it all out … If needed I learn new skills just to figure out what's happening
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> so … do I do a proprietary nvidia driver installation in the terminal and then `dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999`
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> Or should I do it while my system tries to install a proprietary nvidia driver?
<SpeakerToMeat> Ok, lets see if mkusb makes something mac likes
<SpeakerToMeat> Went with 20.04 in the end
<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: after you tried to install it
<tomreyn> but it doesn't matter so much, i'm just wondering whether there are fundamental (not "basic" as i wrote above) problems with your system.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> but it doesn't matter so much, i'm just wondering whether there are fu …], here it is :) … https://termbin.com/0yjv
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> i ddid the dmesg right after trying to install nvidia drivers
<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: hmm, interesting, you have the C (cc1) compiler segfaulting there,
<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: do a full system update: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -V
<tomreyn> and tell me whether something got updated, and what
<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: also tell us whether this was a fresh 20.04 installation, or an upgrade. And if it was an upgrade, whether the upgrade was going well and without errors.
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: also tell us whether this was a fresh 20.04 inst …], fresh install … about 24h old
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> @Michaël Van Bogaert: do a full system update: sudo apt update && sudo …], `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -V` … showed that 2 things where missing … it all had to do with the nvidia drivers
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> 2 niet volledig geïnstalleerd of verwijderd … (did my best to translate) … 2 not completely installed or removed
<tomreyn> ah, that's the expected error only
<tomreyn> i guess you could reinstall gcc
<tomreyn> so all of these packages:   apt list --installed '*gcc*'
<tomreyn> sudo apt reinstall     those packages
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> so all of these packages:   apt list --installed '*gcc*'], https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bvd7zF9Vtm/
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> vereistenprobleem means dependencies errors
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> thank you so much for your help … but I have to go to bed now … good night everyone
<tomreyn> good night!
#lubuntu 2020-07-26
<El-Predicador> Hello!
<strobe2020> i need to do a fresh install from 18.04 to 20.04 and wanted to keep my existing partition structure. if i do a fresh install and recreate user 'foo' will all the personal data in /home/foo be overwritten over just the config stuff? /home is on its own partition
<strobe2020> i'm trying to avoid having to move personal files off /home/foo, then back over
<strobe2020> sorry if it's a dumb question, but i've never tried it before
<krytarik> I believe the key to the external home partition not being overwritten on installation is to not tick 'format' >_<
<strobe2020> krytarik, but what about all the user config stuff that's relevant to 18.04? Does it get overwritten or ignored? I don't want to break the system having conflicting config files, etc.
<strobe2020> The other solution I'm guessing is easier is to just rename the $USER home folder, keep it on the partition and then just move the personal files over to the new user home folder
<krytarik> Well yeah, keeping old potentially conflicting user config around is always the downside of keeping the home directory.  So yes, doing it the other way around would be an option.
<strobe2020> I'm still not sure if mv actually copies the data to the new location or just updates the file system pointers. I'm trying to avoid copying over gigs of data
<krytarik> Well, if it's on the same partition, there is no need to physically move the data of course - but it won't matter in this case, the installer is not a forensic tool trying to destroy all the user's previous home data. XD
<strobe2020> krytarik, Yeah, I'll probably just rename the folder, then create a soft link inside the new home folder
<visualshock> I have just installed lubuntu on a hp stream 13, but I get a black screen when I start the laptop. How can I fix this?
<oerheks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<oerheks> maybe this is your fix too ..
<visualshock> It already has nomodeset
<visualshock> I will just try to install lubuntu again
<studio> ok
<studio> hullo
<studio> I am looking for some help
<studio> anybody here ?
<lubot> <Michaël Van Bogaert> What can we do for you?
<tomreyn> you missed the 1 minute span from when they finished their question to when they left
<strobe2020> I just tried to install 20.04 on a VM and installation failed: Boost.Python error in job "packages"
<strobe2020> apparently, it has to do with a "get country" function that doesn't execute if there's no network connection.
<strobe2020> someone else suggested just ignoring the error and rebooting, which i've done and everything seems to be working, but i don't really know if it's a corrupted install
<Kamilion> *sigh* Virtualbox guest additions 6.1.12 break the lubuntu desktop login scripts on focal...
<SpeakerToMeat> tomreyn, 57 seconds
